# Knitting Tea Party - 10th February, 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in a frozen London on 10th February 2012 and I'm not going out until it warms up a bit; actually it needs to warm up quite a lot, the temperature where I am is currently -7degC/10degF, too cold for me. The cold is right across Europe and the Mediterranean, there's even snow in the Sahara!

This week, my darts on the wall map landed on: Tokyo where it's 8:00a.m.; Nairobi, where it's 2:00a.m.; Lima, where it's 6:00p.m., hopefully they're warmer! But whatever the weather where you are, it's time to enjoy a chat over a cuppa at this week's Knitting Tea Party.

Valentine's Day is on Tuesday and I've kept myself busy this week designing a little egg cosy for a romantic breakfast. If you missed it, the pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59666-1.html

I also came up with a little cherry motif which I put on a napkin ring for _National Cherry Pie Day_ which is on the 20th of this month, the pattern for this can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59875-1.html

I hope you'll have fun with them.

If you fancy a light supper or lunch dish, how about about these little cheat's souffles? They're very easy and really tasty, you'll definitely want two each, even if you have them as a starter!

*Spring Onion and Rosemary Ramekins* 
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
1 tsp (5ml) olive oil
2 spring onions, finely chopped
1 tbs fresh rosemary, finely chopped
4 oz (115g) cream cheese
2 eggs, separated
1/2 oz (15g) plain flour
pinch paprika

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo6_

Heat the oil in a non-stick frying pan, add the onions and rosemary and cook until the onions are soft but not coloured.

Beat together the cream cheese, egg yolks and flour, then stir in the onions and rosemary.

Whisk the egg whites in a separate bowl until stiff peaks form, then gently fold them into the cheese mixture and season to taste.

Divide the mixture between four individual greased ramekin dishes and sprinkle a litle paprika over each before placing them on a baking sheet.

Bake for about twelve minutes, or until golden and serve immediately.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

omg, am i the first to get onto the tp? how are you Dave?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh ya by the way looks like another delicious receipt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey! Right now, it looks as if I'm the first poster, but I feel certain someone else is typing at the same time. We are going out tonight for Chinese in honor of DD's birthday (it was Wednesday, but we all had work/school). So, I'll just leave this here and try to catch up when I get back and am ready for a nice cup of tea to aid the digestion!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey! Right now, it looks as if I'm the first poster, but I feel certain someone else is typing at the same time. We are going out tonight for Chinese in honor of DD's birthday (it was Wednesday, but we all had work/school). So, I'll just leave this here and try to catch up when I get back and am ready for a nice cup of tea to aid the digestion!


Hope you enjoy the dinner and have a great celebration.

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, snow in the Sahara. The weather really is so screwed up.
How are you, Dave? Hopefully somehow keeping warm. It is cold here in DC, and we have a chance of some snow perhaps overnight, but doesn't look like anything like over in Europe. One time, when I am glad to be here not there.
I had the pleasure the last couple of winters travelling to England during all the bad weather. Used to be that I would travel to England in January, pack a pair of boots in my luggage and there would be no snow at all during my visit. I was there a couple of years ago, when they had that really terrible snowstorm and had closed Heathrow. My suitcase got misplaced for nearly five days during that mess. This year I decided to avoid that happening and rather than go in January or February decided to go over in March. Now I just hope that snow will be long gone then and spring will be on its way. Meanwhile I feel for all of you shivering over there. I have definitely had second thoughts about flying over there in the winter ever since, but with an elderly mother over there I do try and get over in the wintertime as I know the cold weather is particularly hard for the elderly.
Sue


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

We're expecting snow tonight. My neighbors are away, so I'll be doing what little shoveling might be required. But theirdog is in the kennel so I don't have to go out in the cold to tend her. I carried in my bags of cat food, so we're all set. However, probably not much is going to happen and I will go swimming as usual tomorrow morning.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> omg, am i the first to get onto the tp? how are you Dave?


I'm fine thanks, staying inside out of the cold.

The little cheese ramekins are really easy and rosemary is one of my favourite herbs.

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> We're expecting snow tonight. My neighbors are away, so I'll be doing what little shoveling might be required. But theirdog is in the kennel so I don't have to go out in the cold to tend her. I carried in my bags of cat food, so we're all set. However, probably not much is going to happen and I will go swimming as usual tomorrow morning.


 Hope you don't get too much snow. They are only predicting a little here, although supposedly Arctic air will be coming.
Sue


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am working on a baby afghan that is needed for later this year. I had to frog it & start all over. My neice Brittany is 14 years old today. Wednesday I made a pork loin roast for dinner & my brother thought I made a beef one. I am going to use half of the beef one for veggie beef soup & the other half for beef & noodles. We have snow again today & it only got to about 32 (F) so I stayed inside again today. The cold is bad when I have a migraine it makes my head hurt more. 
Lisa


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

G'day, Dave and all TPers. It's just after 9.30 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and looks like being a great day in the mid-20sC (70sF) here. An unusually mild week for mid-February, but hotting up again this coming week. The ramekins sound delicious, Dave. Will pick up some spring onions today when I go out to meet a couple of non-knitting friends for lunch. Fortunately, we have plenty of other things in common to chat about. I have been very good in keeping to my diet and exercise program this week, so I was horrified to step on the bathroom scales and find that I'd gained a good kg (couple of pounds) - until I felt Leo the cat rub up against me and saw that he had his two front paws on the scales as well! I'm sure he had a grin on his face when he scampered off after I scolded him. And a second check showed that, to my great relief, I'd actually lost nearly a kg. Wait till I catch that little devil! Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in a frozen London on 10th February 2012 and I'm not going out until it warms up a bit; actually it needs to warm up quite a lot, the temperature where I am is currently -7degC/10degF, too cold for me. The cold is right across Europe and the Mediterranean, there's even snow in the Sahara!
> 
> This week, my darts on the wall map landed on: Tokyo where it's 8:00a.m.; Nairobi, where it's 2:00a.m.; Lima, where it's 6:00p.m., hopefully they're warmer! But whatever the weather where you are, it's time to enjoy a chat over a cuppa at this week's Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> ...


Sure hope it warms up soon.
These sound delish. Rosemary is one of my favorite herbs. I have 3 in my house for the winter. I am planning on making heart shaped pizza for the teens on tuesday. If I can find my pan i will make heart shaped bread. The daughter is making cupcakes for her friends.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow, snow in the Sahara. The weather really is so screwed up.
> How are you, Dave? Hopefully somehow keeping warm. It is cold here in DC, and we have a chance of some snow perhaps overnight, but doesn't look like anything like over in Europe. One time, when I am glad to be here not there.
> I had the pleasure the last couple of winters travelling to England during all the bad weather. Used to be that I would travel to England in January, pack a pair of boots in my luggage and there would be no snow at all during my visit. I was there a couple of years ago, when they had that really terrible snowstorm and had closed Heathrow. My suitcase got misplaced for nearly five days during that mess. This year I decided to avoid that happening and rather than go in January or February decided to go over in March. Now I just hope that snow will be long gone then and spring will be on its way. Meanwhile I feel for all of you shivering over there. I have definitely had second thoughts about flying over there in the winter ever since, but with an elderly mother over there I do try and get over in the wintertime as I know the cold weather is particularly hard for the elderly.
> Sue


The thing to remember is that London is on the same latitude as Winnipeg. Our mild climate depends on the North Atlantic Drift and the Jet Stream to protect us from the cold, if they shift, we get an icy blast from the continent. The Met Office reckon it should warm up a bit by Tuesday, I hope they're right.

I sometimes take a couple of weeks in the South of France around now, just as well I didn't bother this year!

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those ramekins do sound good. I could picture them with a little side salad. I may make them for my lunch tomorrow. My hubby and daughter were both out tonight, so I cheated and just had some leftover chili for dinner.
Sue


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:15 pm here and -11 outside. brrr. heard it is going to go down to -24. making pork chops, mashed potatoes and veggies for supper. we are staying in tonight with some hot chocolate and munchies for later on. maybe a movie or a game of bowling on the wii. gotta run, supper is almost done. check in later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, snow in the Sahara. The weather really is so screwed up.
> ...


Yes, I guess the Jet Stream decided not to play by the rules this year. My mother usually blames the US when bad weather hits over there. Any time we get a bad snowstorm here she will be saying she hopes we don't send it over her way. 
Sue


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
I don't like to rub it in but here on Canada's southwest tip it is mild and showery and all my bulbs are up. But we have the Japanese current.
I guess you have to soften up the cream cheese before adding it, don't you?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Warm and sunny in Arizona as usual. I enjoy your recipes as some bring back good memories of the times my family and I spent in England when my husband was transferred there.
We were there for the Queen's Silver Jubilee and now I see that she is celebrating sixty years on the throne! Time flies! We loved the time we spent there.

Believe it or not, we are going out for a treat--hot dogs at Ted's here in Tempe. They are cooked over charcoal and are the best!

Cheers.

Joy


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Ramekins sound good. I will add them to my list of things to make one day soon. I think I need to give up sleep so I get time to create all the things I want to create, food and knitted (oh and a bit of sewing too). Here, 14 miles south of London no fresh snow tonight but last night we had a smattering. I wasn't keen on it when I had to clear the car windscreen at 5am this morning. I took my son to a coach stop for a school trip to Florida. The coach made it to Gatwick and flights went on time, but it was a cold cold start to my day. It's been a strange week staying in avoiding the snow, whilst packing a case of summer gear and keeping fingers crossed the flights will be ok.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in a frozen London on 10th February 2012 and I'm not going out until it warms up a bit; actually it needs to warm up quite a lot, the temperature where I am is currently -7degC/10degF, too cold for me. The cold is right across Europe and the Mediterranean, there's even snow in the Sahara!
> 
> This week, my darts on the wall map landed on: Tokyo where it's 8:00a.m.; Nairobi, where it's 2:00a.m.; Lima, where it's 6:00p.m., hopefully they're warmer! But whatever the weather where you are, it's time to enjoy a chat over a cuppa at this week's Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> ...


Love the receipts, they will be great, particularly on a cold day.

Sorry to hear that its so cold over there would send you some of our heat if we had any to spare but we don't. Its a grey overcast day here just like it would be in London. Minus 7 degrees C is a bit too cold for me. You stay indoors and enjoy the warmth. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> I don't like to rub it in but here on Canada's southwest tip it is mild and showery and all my bulbs are up. But we have the Japanese current.
> I guess you have to soften up the cream cheese before adding it, don't you?


Welcome to the Tea Party, it isn't a private thing, all are welcome to join in.

If you take it out of the refrigerator a little while in advance, it's quite easy to get the cream cheese moving and the egg helps loosen it up.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

How nice that we can all go to a party while never leaving the house. The dress code is great too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Ramekins sound good. I will add them to my list of things to make one day soon. I think I need to give up sleep so I get time to create all the things I want to create, food and knitted (oh and a bit of sewing too). Here, 14 miles south of London no fresh snow tonight but last night we had a smattering. I wasn't keen on it when I had to clear the car windscreen at 5am this morning. I took my son to a coach stop for a school trip to Florida. The coach made it to Gatwick and flights went on time, but it was a cold cold start to my day. It's been a strange week staying in avoiding the snow, whilst packing a case of summer gear and keeping fingers crossed the flights will be ok.


It wsas very patchy, friends of mine only a few miles away barely got an inch of snow, it just depends on the wind.

I think I'd have been tempted to pack myself into his bag as a stowaway!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Joy, Welcome to the party! 

Your receipt sounds wonderful, Dave. I'm having a brunch meeting tomorrow, and think I'll make a couple receipts of this.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Hi Dave,
> Warm and sunny in Arizona as usual. I enjoy your recipes as some bring back good memories of the times my family and I spent in England when my husband was transferred there.
> We were there for the Queen's Silver Jubilee and now I see that she is celebrating sixty years on the throne! Time flies! We loved the time we spent there.
> 
> ...


It doesn't feel like thirty-five years ago, until I look in the mirror, then I see every one of them!

Dave


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

We've had a mild winter here on the southeast coast of the US. Almost springlike all winter but a little rainy here this pm and 50 degrees F. The ramekins sound delicious!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> I don't like to rub it in but here on Canada's southwest tip it is mild and showery and all my bulbs are up. But we have the Japanese current.
> I guess you have to soften up the cream cheese before adding it, don't you?


Oh goody a new friend to chat with. Here's a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody. Dave, thanks as always for hosting, glad you had a safe day out and about. 
Well it's been really nice here today, woke up to pouring rain, but once it cleared it was wonderful. Temps are supposed to drop tonight though and the hi for tomorrow is only 48F, oh well, we aren't showing any freezes on the weather report anytime soon, so even if it hits the 34 they are calling for it won't be as bad as could be. 
I made Hamburgers and oven fries for dinner tonight, with corn on the side. 
The rosemary dish sounds wonderful, I love rosemary, the scent just livens up things.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love that cup of hot chocolate! It's half past midnight here and insomnia has struck yet again. DH's getting up at 6am to catch a flight to Cardiff for the rugby (Scotland v Wales) tomorrow so I've moved to the spare bedroom to let him get to sleep . . . and me get onto the TP! That recipe looks good Dave, might indulge myself tomorrow night.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi Dave, wonder why the Tea party is not showing when I go to KP to look for the topics,, but shows when I click on Main. Oh well, I get here one way or another. Snowing in Chi-town area only third this season. one of the 10th warmest winters in this area. But I have knitting and electric, and leftovers so I'm good. 
Tomorrow going to see new grandbaby again. cheers and hope Europe warms up soon. d


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

hot chocolate so cute, and no calories. d


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> How nice that we can all go to a party while never leaving the house. The dress code is great too.


Ah heck. I was just getting ready to put on my high heels and pearls.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! I hope you all had a great week! Mine was very, very long. A lot of meetings (boring) at school this week. I'm sure glad it is over. I'm posting first and then I will go back and get caught up with everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love that cup of hot chocolate! It's half past midnight here and insomnia has struck yet again. DH's getting up at 6am to catch a flight to Cardiff for the rugby (Scotland v Wales) tomorrow so I've moved to the spare bedroom to let him get to sleep . . . and me get onto the TP! That recipe looks good Dave, might indulge myself tomorrow night.


Thank you I made this for a friend a few years back when she moved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

1artist said:


> hot chocolate so cute, and no calories. d


Thank you


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Friday Evening everyone! Praying for warm weather for all my bitterly cold friends everywhere! We are expecting a cold front tonight, temps are already dropping, down to the teens overnight and possibility of scattered snow showers. Won't stick because it has been warm and sunny this past week, hmm no wonder the cold and flu bugs are going around! 
I am still struggling to learn the circular needles, think I get it going correctly then look down and it has some how reversed on me  Frog has become my second name, oh well, I shall overcome, I may have a day to myself tomorrow, friend is coming to stay with Mom (YEAH!!) I may get past 5 rows without frogging, LOL. Take care everyone, enjoying a cupa and reading along! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, snow in the Sahara. The weather really is so screwed up.
> ...


Minus 20 degrees celcius as of 5pm in Winnipeg. Going down to the minus 30 tonight, not including the wind chill there in Winnipeg. What do we say? "Yup, its cold" and "this is winter".

Because of La Nina weather this year, most places are screwed up with the weather. The jet stream over North America is usually going through the middle of the USA. This year the La Nina has pushed the Arctic air mass over the north pole and down into central Europe into Russia. Yup, cold happens in the winter but it can be very destructive if you are not used to it and especially if the homes and buildings are not constructed for it. Over where I am, we are used to it as it is part of our normal winter season.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I caught up and it only took me 15 minutes! Dave the ramekins sound wonderful! I will definitely try them. The cup of hot chocolate looks so inviting. I will have to try to knit one. We had unseasonably warm weather last Monday and Tuesday (60-65) but the last 3 days we've had rain. We went from freezing cold and snow to sunny and warm! Everything is starting to "bud up" and I know it will freeze again at the end Of February and March and "kill" all the buds (again).


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne, what town do you live close to there in NE Georgia?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 8:45pm here in Michigan. It's 14 (F) & it has been snowing off & on for about the past 10 hours or more. 
Lisa


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Friends, nephew is here this weekend and I baked a yellow cake with buttercream frosting for his birthday. He is 14 years old. We got less than an inch of snow, mostly blowing and drifting due to the winds. Northwest Indiana supposed to get hit with lots of 'lake-effect' snow. Temps to be in the teens(F) overnight and upper 20's tomorrow. More snow next week. Keep warm and happy knitting.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> Marianne, what town do you live close to there in NE Georgia?


I live close to Helen, about 40 min north of Gainsville, gateway to the mountains, I am blessed to live in a little bit of heaven on earth!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> ...


Oh, my goodness, NanaCaren, that's the cutest cuppa cocoa I've ever seen!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

wintery here, snowed all day, starting to stick.... supposed to be down to 11 degrees this weekend. I'm so ready for winter to be over! Cooked Dave's wings tonight for dinner since no one was here for the superbowl. Thanks Dave, they were great!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I, too, am so happy the weekend has arrived! I survived my first one-mile run last Saturday as I began training for a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. Tomorrow we run ( walk, crawl) two miles. Still hanging in there! Parish crab feed tomorrow night--I don't eat crab, but I have to go. I hear the cheesy garlic bread is good. Other than that, going to try to get some knitting done for my niece whose first baby is coming in June. Stay warm and dry, everyone!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm fine thanks, staying inside out of the cold.
> 
> The little cheese ramekins are really easy and rosemary is one of my favourite herbs.
> 
> Dave


Rosemary is a wonderful herb--I like it sprinkled on cut potatoes with a bit of butter...and I can't believe I'm talking about food, as full as I am! Ha ha. I had to come home and put on my stretchy pants...but we all enjoyed the dinner very much. We went to a place across town that we haven't been to for quite a while.



Joy Marshall said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > How nice that we can all go to a party while never leaving the house. The dress code is great too.
> ...


Welcome, Joy. If you want to wear high heels and pearls, go for it! As for me, please refer back to my comment about stretchy pants...hee hee.

I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!

Oh, and happy birthday to all others who are celebrating this week!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rosemary is a wonderful herb--I like it sprinkled on cut potatoes with a bit of butter...and I can't believe I'm talking about food, as full as I am! Ha ha. I had to come home and put on my stretchy pants...but we all enjoyed the dinner very much. We went to a place across town that we haven't been to for quite a while.
> 
> I like to cut up Yukon Gold potatoes in 1/2 cubes, carrots in 1 inch chunks cut on the diagonal. Olive oil and kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper. Roast in the oven 400 degrees (F) for 20 minutes on a baking sheet. Add grape tomatoes, some Kalamata olives, and a sprinkling of chopped Rosemary. I then place 4 palm sized pieces of cod that has a little olive oil, salt and pepper on one side of the baking sheet and return it to the oven for another 20 minutes. Yum.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Joy, have you seen the video of the lady in heels and pearls demonstrating the magical yarn-unwinding thingie that only costs an arm and a leg?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

flockie said:


> I like to cut up Yukon Gold potatoes in 1/2 cubes, carrots in 1 inch chunks cut on the diagonal. Olive oil and kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper. Roast in the oven 400 degrees (F) for 20 minutes on a baking sheet. Add grape tomatoes, some Kalamata olives, and a sprinkling of chopped Rosemary. I then place 4 palm sized pieces of cod that has a little olive oil, salt and pepper on one side of the baking sheet and return it to the oven for another 20 minutes. Yum.


I've done potatoes put into a casserole with the oil/butter already hot, herbs and all that, and it's great. Now I think I need to try it with the extras. DD loves fish, and so do I. A one-pan meal.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Already page 4 and I'm just getting on. Watching my Mavs basketball and just finished a hat for my cousin's GD. I added a ruffle and think it looks cute. Still no buttons from my ebay order a month ago. I think they were lost in the mail. I don't know what they will do in that regard. I'm going back to read the posts now and will enjoy everyone I'm sure!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Joy, have you seen the video of the lady in heels and pearls demonstrating the magical yarn-unwinding thingie that only costs an arm and a leg?


Oh, yes, I saw her. I think she got laughed off the site. Or else admin. realized it was an unpaid for commercial.
I can remember tea parties when I was much younger when we got dressed up, even to wearing hats and white gloves.
But then, I am about as ancient as they come.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

wannabear said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I like to cut up Yukon Gold potatoes in 1/2 cubes, carrots in 1 inch chunks cut on the diagonal. Olive oil and kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper. Roast in the oven 400 degrees (F) for 20 minutes on a baking sheet. Add grape tomatoes, some Kalamata olives, and a sprinkling of chopped Rosemary. I then place 4 palm sized pieces of cod that has a little olive oil, salt and pepper on one side of the baking sheet and return it to the oven for another 20 minutes. Yum.
> ...


That's what I love...... one knife, one cutting board, one pan.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I can remember tea parties when I was much younger when we got dressed up, even to wearing hats and white gloves.
But then, I am about as ancient as they come.[/quote]

A friend of mine moved into a new condo and invited her 3 best gal pals. She decided her first party was going to be high tea. She had a couple different teas, milk, lemon slices, sugar cubes and an assortment of 1-2 bite fancy pastries/cookies/cakes. She had real china tea cups and saucers, cloth napkins, and fresh flowers on the table. She asked us to dress nicely, no slacks/no jeans, and to wear high heels. What a fun afternoon!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flockie, that fish meal sounds fantastic! I will have to try it. Sounds healthy, too.

Welcome, Joy, and all other newcomers. This is the best forum on KP. The tea party gets my weekend off to a great start. Thanks, Dave, for hosting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I'm sitting here just loving that cute little cup of hot chocolate..wouldn't that make an adorable pin cushion?

Also lusting after the recipes you all have posted.

My left hand is in a brace (has been for a couple weeks now). I'm managing to knit a little now and then...cooking..not so much! Mostly been surviving on soups and eating out.

Northern Colorado is crisp, a few flakes of snow but nothing too extreme either way (temperatures or snow).


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> flockie, that fish meal sounds fantastic! I will have to try it. Sounds healthy, too.
> 
> Welcome, Joy, and all other newcomers. This is the best forum on KP. The tea party gets my weekend off to a great start. Thanks, Dave, for hosting!


Pammie, I have used brussels sprouts instead of carrots, you can add mushrooms, change type of fish, pretty much whatever you like. That's another reason I like this one so much because you can make something different each time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, Courier--good to "see" you--our threads don't seem to have been crossing much lately...I haven't been posting a lot this week, as we're getting busier at work. I don't think I'd miss cooking a lot, overall. I do like making special things but the everyday stuff wears me down. I hope your hand mends quickly and well!

I've got oldest DD on the phone now, listening to the Grand Boy in the background--he needs to be asleep, as it's late there! But I will keep my mouth shut! And hopefully get a bit more of the crochet done tonight. Tomorrow, we are off to the aquarium as soon as my work hours are done, and we will have the ice cream cake afterwards, so youngest DD is having a birthday weekend. I'll pop in from time to time, though, I'm sure.

Flockie, that is my kind of dish, all right--throw it all in and let it cook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree, that fish sounds wonderful, may have to borrow that one. Just got back from doing part of the grocery shopping that doesn't require the bakery or the meat market and we're already on page 4, I love the Tea Party. 
I'm with Sorlenna on the stretchy pants,  but I'll pretend I'm in heels and purls, I think black with a red heel. lol...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna, nice to see you too. Stretchy pants...I'm going to be honest Im in my jammies!

Maybe tomorrow I'll go buy some real food...nah!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Evening to all.... It's been a long time since I've been in able to pop in on the week-end.

Dave, the souffle sounds so easy and I used to do them or puffy omelets in the oven frequently. Guess I just forgot about them. DH has a bit of a tummy upset today and that sounded good to him. Guess I'll pick up some cream cheese tomorrow and maybe do this and a salad for lunch. 

Flockie, the fish/veggie medly sounds good too and, like you say, can be changed up a bit every time. I like the olives and tomato addition.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> I don't like to rub it in but here on Canada's southwest tip it is mild and showery and all my bulbs are up. But we have the Japanese current.
> I guess you have to soften up the cream cheese before adding it, don't you?


Welcome, Joy! Happy to have you join us! Great people, fun reading and sharing!! Occasional knitting!!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you all had a great week! Mine was very, very long. A lot of meetings (boring) at school this week. I'm sure glad it is over. I'm posting first and then I will go back and get caught up with everyone.


Sandy, what do you do at your school? It was a long week at mine as well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so glad to see you, Courier, on for a bit. I have been wondering about your wrist/hand and it sounds like you are taking care of it. It must be really frustrating to have a little down time and not be able to knit much. Of course, spinning would be even more difficult!!! I think I would be looking at a few good frozen things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the tea party joy - come often and join in the conversations - and maybe you have a favorite recipe you would like to share -

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> I don't like to rub it in but here on Canada's southwest tip it is mild and showery and all my bulbs are up. But we have the Japanese current.
> I guess you have to soften up the cream cheese before adding it, don't you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice nanacaen - did you knit it - at least i think it is knit.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 10 PM in Dallas. It was 50 degrees today and sunny and a little windy.. It will be wind chills down to 11 with a real temp. of about 28 degrees and never getting more than 42 degrees tomorrow. I know it isn't as cold as England, but too cold for us thin-skinned ones who haven't toughened up for winter yet.

I have had a horrid cough for about a month and it has not gone away with treatment. It even managed to mess up my 6 month regular CT scan. Fortunately, oncologist agreed with me that it was a skewed test and that I am really fine. Now DH has a bit of flu or something. I WANT to go to GD's basketball game at 10:30 tomorrow. There is a good chance we will decide to be couch potatoes instead....

For the first time since late Dec., there is someone else here that can do things with mom this week-end. One of my brothers and his wife arrived in town about 6 this evening. I think it should be their turn in the barrel and we are going to become anti-social, take as much cold medicine as possible and see if we can't both be refreshed and feeling good by Monday. Sounds like weather everywhere will keep a lot of us close to the computer, with yarn in hand,,,, YEAH


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

MMMMMMMmmmmm! This looks SO good! I want to make it tomorrow....need to get out to the store to get the fresh rosemary.
It's been a good day...snow came, but roads are still quite passable. Son arrived okay...had a nice dinner together before he took of for the ski slopes. Miss the days of his youth! I love him as an adult, but he is living far away, so can't enjoy his company very often. Dave you are lucky to have The Lad come home so frequently. Now I am hoping he & his new wife will move back to Chicago. Job issues keep him away. sigh.

Glad to be here in Friday night. That doesn't happen very often. Everyone enjoy the weekend and the Tea Party!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, I was going to send you a PM sometime this week-end. Don't pay the ransom... I've escaped from the dungeon and am back on the computer again!! February is one of our busieset months. We have birthdays on the 2nd and 15th, our 48th anniversay on the 8th and Valentine's Day coming up. There are also several sports, choir and theater events for the granddaughters. We also have many yearly Dr., dentists, etc. and, to top it all off, I am still unpacking mom and trying to get her settled.... Sure is nice to have a free evening. I may even still remember how to knit!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm signing off for the night--good to see you around here, too, Jynx! I know you care for your mom a great deal (and I think you're an awesome daughter), but I'm glad you are getting a break, too!

I've missed everyone this week; I've been reading here or there, but haven't had the time I'd like--and of course, I still am working on those baby gifts, which I need to finish up. Tomorrow we are supposed to have the nicest (warmest) day for a while, so we feel it's kind of serendipitous for our trip to the aquarium. I'm hoping we will be able to get some good pictures, even though all the creatures must be "under glass." 

P.S. My particular stretchy pants also double as jammies! Ha! Good night all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - good to hear from you - have been wondering where you were - let us hear from you a lot now.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Good Evening to all.... It's been a long time since I've been in able to pop in on the week-end.
> 
> Dave, the souffle sounds so easy and I used to do them or puffy omelets in the oven frequently. Guess I just forgot about them. DH has a bit of a tummy upset today and that sounded good to him. Guess I'll pick up some cream cheese tomorrow and maybe do this and a salad for lunch.
> 
> Flockie, the fish/veggie medly sounds good too and, like you say, can be changed up a bit every time. I like the olives and tomato addition.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren....very cool.....LOVE hot chocolate!
Very good for the diet! the right amount of calories & sugar! :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here it is 12:20 PM in Northern VA and I've just finished reading all the posts. Course I didn't start until after 11 PM.

Thanks, Dave, for the good receipt. I have all the ingredients except the spring onions and rosemary so it will have to wait until the next shopping trip.

DH left yesterday AM for a cribbage tournament in Reno so I have a few days all to myself. Yippee!! Spent most of the day straightening up a couple of rooms, doing laundry, and searching for a scarf I started last week. Finally found it, thank goodness! (BTW, DH called this evening and said the temp. in Reno was about 60.)

On another note, I was browsing the food aisles in Walmart earlier in the week and found a little package of cookies for 82 cents (7 oz.). They're Goya Maria, product of Spain. They're really good and I probably ate more than a serving.

Enjoyed your snowy picture of the park, Dave, and I remember being there with you. I'm glad you arrived home safely from your trip into the city.

We're supposed to get a rain/snow mixture tomorrow, but I have plans to stay in so it won't bother me.

Hope everyone stays warm!! Love the cuppa cocoa! And flockie's recipe.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I was born in Colliers Wood many years ago. The place I was born is now a OAP home. I love your recipe Dave. We have had nothing but rain, one day dry and the rest of the week wet wet wet! Penrith was flooded in parts and also Londerry and Richmond, West of Sydney. Campbelltown SW sydney was deluged with hail stones last night. We are predicted at having rain for the rest of February and all of March which means we missed out on a nice summer this year.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dave, remembered something I wanted to ask last week but forgot. Dh & I went to see Iron Lady, and really loved it. Always thought she was gutsy, but didn't know much about her. How do the Brits feel about the movie? d


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna, I am so behind the times. Are those baby gifts for a new arrival in the family??? Have a great day at the aquariuum. (Just heard from a good friend that her daughter was proposed to at the aquarium here in Dallas very recently.) Enjoy your one nice day. I think ours was today, and there are going to be a lot of rotten ones the rest of the week.... 

I think I had best get some sllep, IN CASE, we get up early and feel chipper and decide to go to Livey's game. Seems like we haven't been to one in an age... We won't be getting the Gandparents of the Year Award if we don't start showing up... (Though I did help her make a fabulous blue leatherback turtle out of fabric last Sunday for a school project and her sister had to have a 16th century dress model and an Eski-mole. Don't know what the poor kids that don't have a sewer in the family do for these assignments.)

Everyone still up have nice rest of the evening and I'll catch up again tomorrow...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Joy, Welcome to the party!
> 
> Your receipt sounds wonderful, Dave. I'm having a brunch meeting tomorrow, and think I'll make a couple receipts of this.


Hope you enjoy them, they make a perfect light lunch with a salad and a nice crisp white wine.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first tea party here. Hope I am not intruding.
> ...


Fantastic little cuppa, I could do with one of them on my desk to hold map pins etc. Could you tell me the name of the pattern, or is it one of your own creations?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love that cup of hot chocolate! It's half past midnight here and insomnia has struck yet again. DH's getting up at 6am to catch a flight to Cardiff for the rugby (Scotland v Wales) tomorrow so I've moved to the spare bedroom to let him get to sleep . . . and me get onto the TP! That recipe looks good Dave, might indulge myself tomorrow night.


Hope he enjoys the rugger, England is playing Italy this weekend, will our taking cold weather with us be an advantage?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> wintery here, snowed all day, starting to stick.... supposed to be down to 11 degrees this weekend. I'm so ready for winter to be over! Cooked Dave's wings tonight for dinner since no one was here for the superbowl. Thanks Dave, they were great!


Glad you enjoyed the wings, they're permanently on the brunch menu when the _MotioGP_ season gets underway, only 54 days and 7 hours before Qatar!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, have you seen the video of the lady in heels and pearls demonstrating the magical yarn-unwinding thingie that only costs an arm and a leg?
> ...


People still dress up for afternoon tea at The Ritz, The Savoy and Fortnum's as well as several of the patisseries in Mayfair and St. James's; there's a very nice little restaurant just off Bond Street I rather like, their chef makes his own _gentleman's relish_ and it's excellent.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Oh I'm sitting here just loving that cute little cup of hot chocolate..wouldn't that make an adorable pin cushion?
> 
> Also lusting after the recipes you all have posted.
> 
> ...


Hope your hand gets better soon, it must be most frustrating for you. The big advantage of eating out is they take care of the washing-up too!

I've never managed to get to Colorado in the Winter, I'm sort of still catching up on my list of places to see properly now I've retired. I went to a lot of places for work on flying visits and made a note to return. Unfortunately I'm rather slow and it takes me at least three trips and a mountain of books to properly understand a city or location, good job I get a discounts at Stanfords!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Is that of the ilk of 'patum peperum' (?sp).
My old dad used to love the stuff, that and blue cheeses.
Been doing Beanies all afternoon, as per special request, we have not of course, hit winter yet! Liked the shot of the birds 'skating' and 'buck house in the background
Another warm day here, ours was one of the hottest, on these small isles, warm night , done the ironing, have to sew on some buttons tomorrow, for church. Lost track of whether your flock of gannets comes in to roost, this weekend. Love the receipt for the ramekins- the egg cup hunt resumes on Tuesday. At least it is another fairly late Easter again, this year. love to all Tea Party goers, newer and dare I say older(?) Off now for some well earned sleep! Thank you Dave for opening your house to us all!!, m.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Evening to all.... It's been a long time since I've been in able to pop in on the week-end.
> 
> Dave, the souffle sounds so easy and I used to do them or puffy omelets in the oven frequently. Guess I just forgot about them. DH has a bit of a tummy upset today and that sounded good to him. Guess I'll pick up some cream cheese tomorrow and maybe do this and a salad for lunch.
> 
> Flockie, the fish/veggie medly sounds good too and, like you say, can be changed up a bit every time. I like the olives and tomato addition.


Hope your husband gets better, eggs do have a 'settling' effect.

It's a lovely bright morning here, but although it looks nice from inside, it's -5degC/23degF outside!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_Gentleman's Relish_ actually dates back to Roman times and is a paste made with the basic ingredients of butter, anchovies, mace, cayenne pepper and nutmeg. Then various manufacturer's and chefs add their own special touches, these they keep secret. It's great on toast or in very dainty little _boudoir sandwiches_

Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning everyone. just spent about 15 mins or so reading the posts. it is about 6:45am and it has been blowing all night. not much more than an inch of snow. just very windy. glad to see dreamweaver here. hello to sam, i always see your posts and i wanted to say hello. working this morning doing open again. 8:30 to 3:00. almost finished my last potato chip scarf. getting a little bored with them and can't wait to start a new project. everyone here is still asleep. nice and quiet


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I hope you all had a great week! Mine was very, very long. A lot of meetings (boring) at school this week. I'm sure glad it is over. I'm posting first and then I will go back and get caught up with everyone.
> ...


I am a Paraeducator in a Special Ed Resource Room (which I love). I also do Safety Patrol with 8 different students that rotate every 2 weeks. Then I have recess duty (which I love even more!!!!!). While at recess I teach 3rd-5th graders to knit and once they have learned they all help me with the others that need help it is really wonderful to watch. I'm hoping to get an after school class going (still trying to work out details) because knitting outside is sometime impossible due to the weather, I also make the knitting needles and baskets (made from plastic coffee cans with a piece of clothesline for a handle, like the old-time knitting baskets made from cylinders or oatmeal boxes) I use the lids with a hole drilled into it for the yarn to come through so they don't lose anything.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna, I am so behind the times. Are those baby gifts for a new arrival in the family??? Have a great day at the aquariuum. (Just heard from a good friend that her daughter was proposed to at the aquarium here in Dallas very recently.) Enjoy your one nice day. I think ours was today, and there are going to be a lot of rotten ones the rest of the week....
> 
> I think I had best get some sllep, IN CASE, we get up early and feel chipper and decide to go to Livey's game. Seems like we haven't been to one in an age... We won't be getting the Gandparents of the Year Award if we don't start showing up... (Though I did help her make a fabulous blue leatherback turtle out of fabric last Sunday for a school project and her sister had to have a 16th century dress model and an Eski-mole. Don't know what the poor kids that don't have a sewer in the family do for these assignments.)
> 
> Everyone still up have nice rest of the evening and I'll catch up again tomorrow...


I am thinking of you and you can think of me. A few months ago I made my granddaughter a Greek outfit. Or should I say Greek goddess. She was Hespa goddess of home and hearth. This month she is in a renaissance festival. I should be working on that instead of KP, but just had to check in. I am making her a dress and cape or cloak. I need to get it done this weekend and sent off to AZ. The hard part is sewing with only measurements and not the GD. The other hard part is patterns are for children to size 8 (Halloween) I am guessing and then misses sizes. I need a 14-16 size so I am using a couple of patterns to try to get it to work. Last night I finished an angry bird hat for my only grandson. I can complain, but where would I be without them. I love doing things and making things for all 5 of them.
I am glad you have a break from the care you give your Mom. Hope they stay awhile so you and your DH can rest and get better. I can't complain since our weather is warmer than normal, but I miss the snow to go cross country skiing.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the recipe. I will be trying it. I still love the Russian helmets for breakfast.
Nanacaren, that cup of hot chocolate looks delicious and without the calories. Any chance of the pattern?
Flockie, we are having salmon tonight. I think that I will use your recipe. It sounds delicious.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Dave and KP friends,

The soufle recipe sounds great and I'll definitely try it. I have house guests right now and would like to serve it as a breakfast soufle. Do you think that would work? I always have eggs and onions and have a large rosemary shrub in the lanai but I don't have the cream cheese. I'll get some today and plan it for tomorow morning. 

We are having our usual weather here in Florida for February, mid 70's F during the day dropping to the 50's overnight. I have been here long enough so that is cool to me and sweater weather. Keep warm Dave, and thanks for the recipe and lovely tea party.

Jan


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ladies and gents i am off for now, have to get ready and leave for work soon. snow plows haven't been down our road yet and could be a bit slippery on the way to town. have a great day and i will definately be back later. take care and stay in with that mug of hot chocolate and some knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As always a superb recipe. Greetings form Southern California where it is now 4:49 am and we have been told that we are getting some very much needed rain...let's see if that happens.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've visited and I just had to catch up a little. I have been packing when home for the move to Chicago, and visiting my children, grandchldren, and greatgrandchildren also. 

I've been reading a few posts everyday when I take a break, and I will be doing a little everyday. I probably won't take the time to post much as I have to be ready to leave in March. I just want you all to know how much I appreciate you and the tea party and the forum. Thank you all for all your lovely posts.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

This sounds so good, and it's so romantic to serve two....on a cold morning, what a great idea. We're just getting the first snow of the winter season here, and believe me, I do not remember a winter where we went all season without even a flake. You're so lucky!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Hi Dave and KP friends,
> 
> The soufle recipe sounds great and I'll definitely try it. I have house guests right now and would like to serve it as a breakfast soufle. Do you think that would work? I always have eggs and onions and have a large rosemary shrub in the lanai but I don't have the cream cheese. I'll get some today and plan it for tomorow morning.
> 
> ...


Souffles work at any time of day, we sometimes have them for breakfast, also as a late supper after we've been out for the evening.

Another great breakfast dish is _Portuguese Egg_ which I posted last June, very easy but something different if you're entertaining. You can find my receipt at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16318-13.html#235529

Hope they all enjoy it!
Dave


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Morning! In Maine, it's snow flurries and 28 degrees. Hasn't the weather been weird this year!! Maine usually has more than double the snowfall we've already experienced. This will affect our water tables unless we get some serious spring rain. I am finishing up a bag that will get felted. I got the pattern from a blog called "The Half-assed Housewife". Super simple and quick, knit in one piece. One of my co-workers found the pattern and our little office knit group, who knits during our lunch break, are all making one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've visited and I just had to catch up a little. I have been packing when home for the move to Chicago, and visiting my children, grandchldren, and greatgrandchildren also.
> 
> I've been reading a few posts everyday when I take a break, and I will be doing a little everyday. I probably won't take the time to post much as I have to be ready to leave in March. I just want you all to know how much I appreciate you and the tea party and the forum. Thank you all for all your lovely posts.


Hope it all goes well, we're here for when you fancy putting your feet up with a cuppa to unwind for a few minutes!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice nanacaen - did you knit it - at least i think it is knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is crocheted but, I'm working on a knitted version for those that don't crochet.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Needleme said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


  just had to jump in here, i agree, the cuppa cocoa is just too cute. 
wow, i guess our bit of winter is finally rearing its ugly head, got to 17 F last nite here and supposed to see snow by mon. our area is predicted for about 1 1/2" . we'll see.
we went to friends house last nite for a valentine supper. she said just bring your appitite so we did. another couple was there also, we have been friends for over 40 yrs. had grilled steaks/chicken, roasted potatoes and carrots, roasted yellow squash,corn and fresh rolls. yummo. i am really not a steak eater, but guess cause hubby and i missed lunch it was so good looking and ate instead of chicken. for dessert, she did a sugar free choc cake drizzled with choc icing and white also, then had strawberries around the sides and had strawberries and cool whip to eat on top. sooooooooo good. i fixed (just had to have a reason to use my heart shaped baking dish) a 4 layer delite for dessert also, the crust is flour, butter and pecans, then next layer is cream cheese, powder sugar and cool whip. then next layer is choc pudding, then top with cool whip. sooo good. anyway, we girls sat in kit and did our girl talk and guys watched who knows what in den. was a good nite. 
today, its so brisk, planning to stay in and knit, watch movies and cook something.
i finished and took 3 dishclothes to friend last nite. so now i am concentrating on my multidirectional scarf, its now around 4 ft. long. looking good. i really thought the last triangle was never going to be done, cause i would get within 3 last rows and see boo boo and out it had to come, but was worth it. so ok, gonna get some more coffee and let the day begin. will check back later


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


 I saw a picture and sort of just made it up as I went. I wrote it down but that was 2 computer crashes ago.  I'm working on a knitted version will post the pattern when finished.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the links. I have them and will add the egg cozy to my collection of egg cozies that I have made. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The BAFTAs are all polished and ready to be handed out in London this weekend, ahead of the Oscars in a fortnight. I decided my eggs will be properly dressed for the occasion, with a bow tie, you can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60629-1.html

and a little napkin ring to go with it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60627-1.html

Hope you like them!
Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Dave, such talent! Gives me inspiration to keep trying to learn this craft! Stay warm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. It's a very (for us) cool 37F at 8am this am, it's about 830 now, finally got all caught up on the posts. 
Winds kicking up, it'll be a good day for hanging laundry out. 
Off to fetch my coffee now that it's done brewing, and to some laundry and knitting, I'll be back later to check in. 
Hope you all have a great day/night.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. Nice to be back at the tea party. I so enjoy all of your comments, receipts and humor. It's Sat morning here in New Hampshire, cold but still no snow. Looking forward to Spring. I am working on a potato chip scarf, a poet scarf and a shrug. All patterns from the tea party. Thanks. Ordered a round knitting machine this am to demonstrate at the shop. I will put an ad in the paper to intice knitters in. Any ideas? I am thinkiing of putting together some "kits" of simple knitting projects. They make nice gifts. I am so blessed to have a small business to go to 5 days a week and be my own boss. It has been 3 and 1/2 years and I am still hanging in. The alterations part is steady, try to get the yarn and knitting machines going. Wishing you all a great weekend. Conniesews


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone!! Seems like everyone is pretty much stuck from the cold to their chairs. I know I am! It's 4 deg F (-15C) but with the wind blowing it feels like -9F (-23C) and snowing ever so lightly here in Montreal - the eastern part of Canada. They are also announcing colder weather for the next couple of days. Our roads are covered with ice; even the dog knows how to skate carefully on four paws! Hubby surprised me early with a bouquet of roses for Valentine's day. The house is filled with their scent. (It is a small house!) and it is like a small burst of spring! At this rate, I don't think spring will be here by Easter, maybe Mother's Day, hopefully by Father's Day! Have a great week-end everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


This is one like the picture I saw.
http://bittersweetblog.wordpress.com/2006/08/26/wake-up-and-smell-the-yarn/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> so now i am concentrating on my multidirectional scarf, its now around 4 ft. long. looking good. i really thought the last triangle was never going to be done, cause i would get within 3 last rows and see boo boo and out it had to come, but was worth it.


You've reminded me that I haven't got a picture of my hat yet--need to take care of that--thanks!



conniesews said:


> I am working on a potato chip scarf, a poet scarf and a shrug. All patterns from the tea party. Thanks. Ordered a round knitting machine this am to demonstrate at the shop. Conniesews


Two questions: what is a poet scarf? And what kind of round machine did you get? I've been looking at several over the past year and have yet to take the plunge (so far, I'm not sure they're worth it, as I've seen quite a few iffy reviews about most brands). I still think that if I could find a good one, it might be worth it, as I do a lot of hats for donation.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna, I am so behind the times. Are those baby gifts for a new arrival in the family??? Have a great day at the aquariuum. (Just heard from a good friend that her daughter was proposed to at the aquarium here in Dallas very recently.) Enjoy your one nice day. I think ours was today, and there are going to be a lot of rotten ones the rest of the week....
> 
> Don't know what the poor kids that don't have a sewer in the family do for these assignments.)


Jynx, my best friend and I are getting three new grandbabies between us this year! One's due in May, one in June, and the third (MINE!) :mrgreen: in July...since BF and I are as close as sisters, I want to make them something special, too. We know one is a boy and one is a girl, but the third will be a surprise (though they'd really like a girl).

We'll head out the aquarium in about 3 hours or so--though I don't see any proposals in my future, LOL.

Your comments about sewing brought back some memories, too. When my kids were in school, I made costumes for plays (for more than just mine--the kids who don't have sewers depend on people like I was, I guess, to "make just one more, please?"), helped with Girl Scouts...for the Head Start program, I must have made over a thousand Christmas stockings through the years! It was great fun, but I'm not sure I'd have the energy now--and certainly time is an issue, too (I wasn't a knitter then! Ha ha!). Still, I suspect that you wouldn't trade it anyhow. 

I'm off to work now--my "short Saturday." And to take a picture of the hat!

A good day to all!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

A big "HEY" to everyone here at the Tea Party that Dave so generously opened his home for. 
It is a beautiful day here in Texas. Nearly 9:00am and cold! It is not supposed to get out of the 40's today even though the sun is shining beautifully. Tonight will be freezing and tomorrow will be cold and dreary. Tomorrow night we are supposed to have rain, sleet, and maybe some snow flurries. By the middle of next week it will be back in the 60's. The weather has really been rough on my breathing what with it being cold a few days and warm a few days. 
I have been finishing up WIP's all week. I am so proud of myself. Purses have been lined and handles attached, scarves have had loose ends weaved in, same for hats. Wish I had a camera so that I could share some of these things with you all, but, maybe my kids will finally take the hint one of these days. LOL I have done everything short of picking one up at the retailer and hitting them in the head with it. I think they are tormenting me!!!! Oh well, I will get one some day. Until then, I just have to tell ya'll what I am doing. 
Dave that recipe sounds just wonderful. It would be good for tomorrow's lunch.
Well, I am off the spend the day with a friend who is alone too much. After I read the rest of KP postings that is.
Have a great day and bless you all.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6:15 pm here and -11 outside. brrr. heard it is going to go down to -24. making pork chops, mashed potatoes and veggies for supper. we are staying in tonight with some hot chocolate and munchies for later on. maybe a movie or a game of bowling on the wii. gotta run, supper is almost done. check in later.


Geez..we are on the same wavelength! You live about 30 minutes north of me...and we are both having pork chops for dinner...I cover mine in cream of mushroom soup.
Good morning (afternoon) Dave! I would try the ramekins but my son is allergic to rosemary..what other herb would go good? Basil?

June


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Dave, such talent! Gives me inspiration to keep trying to learn this craft! Stay warm!


Thanks, it's a very easy motif, I hope you have fun playing with it. There are lots of things that would fit into a film frame format, you coud use it on a scarf, or perhaps it could go on a hat.

It's now 1degC in London, but sunset is in just over an hour and temperatures are expected to plummet, tomorrow we're in for sleet and snow, that'll be fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > 6:15 pm here and -11 outside. brrr. heard it is going to go down to -24. making pork chops, mashed potatoes and veggies for supper. we are staying in tonight with some hot chocolate and munchies for later on. maybe a movie or a game of bowling on the wii. gotta run, supper is almost done. check in later.
> ...


I've made it with chives and sage before, they always work well together with onions.

Dave


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in a frozen London on 10th February 2012 and I'm not going out until it warms up a bit; actually it needs to warm up quite a lot, the temperature where I am is currently -7degC/10degF, too cold for me. The cold is right across Europe and the Mediterranean, there's even snow in the Sahara!
> 
> This week, my darts on the wall map landed on: Tokyo where it's 8:00a.m.; Nairobi, where it's 2:00a.m.; Lima, where it's 6:00p.m., hopefully they're warmer! But whatever the weather where you are, it's time to enjoy a chat over a cuppa at this week's Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy, in Texas got a cold front, 50s 60s, love it!
Going to Maui for wedding next week, going to attempt to make glittens!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Good Top of the morning to you Fireball Dave. I enjoy your chats-I think it is the way you write. You make it sound fun and interesting-something I might like to try. Anyway, it is cold this morning in Illinois also. Last evening late it showed to be 10F. Too cold for me to go out also. Have had to stop knitting for a few days-the ole body (arm and thumbs) don't like me right now. Didn't mean to make this too long, just wanted to say HI and enjoy your breakfast and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to you in Merry Ole England! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the hat: I worked the pattern for the multidirectional scarf with worsted yarn and a size 9 needle. I worked the first triangle to 25 sts and then just worked enough length to go around my head. Then I picked up along one side edge and worked the crown in the round. I love it! Now I think I need more of this yarn to make a scarf to match.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

It's only 44 out high 50 boy was I wrong ,tonight 32,please snow in south Texas


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol'sgifts said:


> :lol: Good Top of the morning to you Fireball Dave. I enjoy your chats-I think it is the way you write. You make it sound fun and interesting-something I might like to try. Anyway, it is cold this morning in Illinois also. Last evening late it showed to be 10F. Too cold for me to go out also. Have had to stop knitting for a few days-the ole body (arm and thumbs) don't like me right now. Didn't mean to make this too long, just wanted to say HI and enjoy your breakfast and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to you in Merry Ole England! :thumbup:


Thanks, I hope your hands and arms ease up soon so you can get back to your knitting.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat: I worked the pattern for the multidirectional scarf with worsted yarn and a size 9 needle. I worked the first triangle to 25 sts and then just worked enough length to go around my head. Then I picked up along one side edge and worked the crown in the round. I love it! Now I think I need more of this yarn to make a scarf to match.


That's turned out well, great effect and really nice yarn, looks great.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in a frozen London on 10th February 2012 and I'm not going out until it warms up a bit; actually it needs to warm up quite a lot, the temperature where I am is currently -7degC/10degF, too cold for me. The cold is right across Europe and the Mediterranean, there's even snow in the Sahara!
> 
> This week, my darts on the wall map landed on: Tokyo where it's 8:00a.m.; Nairobi, where it's 2:00a.m.; Lima, where it's 6:00p.m., hopefully they're warmer! But whatever the weather where you are, it's time to enjoy a chat over a cuppa at this week's Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> ...


Lunch today with 3 of the grandsons & oldest daughter


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There are so many crocheted tea cup and tea accessories. Look at some of these:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=crocheted+tea+cups&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=95s2T_2iHoq00QG6vLW2Ag&sqi=2&ved=0CE0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567

Here is another basic crochet pattern from Lion Brand.
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80219AD.html?r=1

Here is a knitted felted tea cup from Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-felted-teacup-and-saucer

They can go with Dave's egg cosies!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Fireball Dave-so do I. Too many projects rolling around in my head. Guess this will be a good time to catch up on reading! I love you idea about the darts at the map. I love traveling,(which I can not do much anymore at this time due to husband's illness), so as you post about where your darts land, I picture those places. You are such an encourager to others. Thanks for taking the time to share with all of us.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

This is my first tea party. Hope I am not intruding. Your ramikins sound delectable so I am copying the receipe.I live in western Wa. which hardly get any snow at all We had our winter already- one week of snow and now melted. Our weather today is 54 degrees farniheit and a bit of rain.This is our rainy season. The mountains have a good pack of snow and you all really need to move over here and enjoy good warm weather.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I'm sitting here just loving that cute little cup of hot chocolate..wouldn't that make an adorable pin cushion?
> ...


Dave, I've never been to Colorado in the winter, but have been there at least twice in other seasons. I've always thought it is the most beautiful State in the Union. The Rockies are spectacular! I'm glad I went when I was younger because now that I seem to be bothered by the high altitudes I don't think I could return. Put it on your bucket list by all means.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Dave & all KPers! Have been fighting a nasty cold since Wednesday when the weather turned cold and windy (I had been out in it earlier & feeling fine, but on the way home, the sneezing & coughing started). I am hoping & praying it doesn't turn into a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. I have been irrigating my nose daily with a receipt my doctor gave me. Here it is for those of you who want to clean as much of your nasal passages the water will reach: Boil one cup of water; allow to cool to desired temperature. Pour into a CLEAN jar, adding 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. REGULAR salt (not the "lite" salt) and a PINCH of baking soda. Use a syringe (that is minus a needle!) and fill, leaning over basin or sink; depress the plunger of the syringe so the water goes well up into nostrils. Discard water and use only fresh within 24 hours, having washed the jar and syring with HOT soapy water, rinsing well. It is a wonderful cleanser. So, I'm just sitting around drinking different flavored hot teas with a bit of decaf coffee or hot chocolate in-between. Feels good since it's cold again. We have ever-changing weather here. Monday, it was 70 something; last night (Friday) it went down to 26 degrees; today it is only 30. A probability of some rain with sleet & possibly a few snow flurries on Monday, but by Wednesday, the predicted weather is for 70 degrees!!! Knitting is waiting as I don't feel quite up to working those needles again today, but just HAD to join the Tea Party. And Dave, as usual, another wonderful receipt from you and nary a calorie in it as well!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> This is my first tea party. Hope I am not intruding. Your ramikins sound delectable so I am copying the receipe.I live in western Wa. which hardly get any snow at all We had our winter already- one week of snow and now melted. Our weather today is 54 degrees farniheit and a bit of rain.This is our rainy season. The mountains have a good pack of snow and you all really need to move over here and enjoy good warm weather.


Grandma M, the beauty of this teaparty is that everyone and anyone can join in - and they do! It goes on the whole week and woe betide you if you miss a day or two, it'll take you an age to read all the posts. Wonderful place with great people.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Hi Dave and KP friends,
> 
> The soufle recipe sounds great and I'll definitely try it. I have house guests right now and would like to serve it as a breakfast soufle. Do you think that would work? I always have eggs and onions and have a large rosemary shrub in the lanai but I don't have the cream cheese. I'll get some today and plan it for tomorow morning.
> 
> ...


Granalou, what a coincidence. I just had an email from my daughter-in-law telling me that she's going to Nokomis next weekend to visit her Dad. Then I noticed that's where you live.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Hope you feel better 81brighteyes. Last January 2011, I came down witha case of pneumonia! Never want that again. I feel for you-stay dwown, stay warm, and take advantage of sleep!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Joy, Welcome to the party!
> ...


Dave, how do you keep rosemary plants alive in your home? I have tried following all instructions, but to no avail. No herb plants will survive indoors in my house & we can't plant them in pots outdoors in the summer as the horrid heat kills them. Fresh herbs are in sealed plastic containers in our grocery stores & contain far more than one can use for just one or two receipts plus are quite costly. Just wondering what magic you use for your plants: I know you do for your receipts!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Hi Dave & all KPers! Have been fighting a nasty cold since Wednesday when the weather turned cold and windy (I had been out in it earlier & feeling fine, but on the way home, the sneezing & coughing started). I am hoping & praying it doesn't turn into a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. I have been irrigating my nose daily with a receipt my doctor gave me. Here it is for those of you who want to clean as much of your nasal passages the water will reach: Boil one cup of water; allow to cool to desired temperature. Pour into a CLEAN jar, adding 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. REGULAR salt (not the "lite" salt) and a PINCH of baking soda. Use a syringe (that is minus a needle!) and fill, leaning over basin or sink; depress the plunger of the syringe so the water goes well up into nostrils. Discard water and use only fresh within 24 hours, having washed the jar and syring with HOT soapy water, rinsing well. It is a wonderful cleanser. So, I'm just sitting around drinking different flavored hot teas with a bit of decaf coffee or hot chocolate in-between. Feels good since it's cold again. We have ever-changing weather here. Monday, it was 70 something; last night (Friday) it went down to 26 degrees; today it is only 30. A probability of some rain with sleet & possibly a few snow flurries on Monday, but by Wednesday, the predicted weather is for 70 degrees!!! Knitting is waiting as I don't feel quite up to working those needles again today, but just HAD to join the Tea Party. And Dave, as usual, another wonderful receipt from you and nary a calorie in it as well!!!


I guess it is wise to follow the advise given to each one of us by our *own* doctor and not to use the advise given to someone else by another doctor. For me to use this advise for sinuses would absolutely send me to the hospital! We do need to be careful about giving out medical advise as not all advise is to be used by everyone. Just saying....


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> This is my first tea party. Hope I am not intruding. Your ramikins sound delectable so I am copying the receipe.I live in western Wa. which hardly get any snow at all We had our winter already- one week of snow and now melted. Our weather today is 54 degrees farniheit and a bit of rain.This is our rainy season. The mountains have a good pack of snow and you all really need to move over here and enjoy good warm weather.


Welcome, GrandmaM. We are glad to have you here with us. It's a wonderful Tea Party with lots of interesting conversation as well as delicious recipes/receipts from Dave & many others. Also, a lot of useful and/or fun info. You are going to really enjoy being here.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sure her intentions were good-know what you mean though.Sometimes home remedies are good, and unfortunately not everyone can always go to doctors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, I am so behind the times. Are those baby gifts for a new arrival in the family??? Have a great day at the aquariuum. (Just heard from a good friend that her daughter was proposed to at the aquarium here in Dallas very recently.) Enjoy your one nice day. I think ours was today, and there are going to be a lot of rotten ones the rest of the week....
> ...


Oh, you are really working for that award!!! I only had to make a doll size dress, this time....... It is difficult to sew when they aren't with you. When the oldest was young, she was in CA so I learned all kinds of tricks, like the waist elastic with buttonholes in it. DD#2 often makes theater costumes and props and never seems to have a pattern so we are becoming expert at "neccessity is the mother of invention". Keeps life interesting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

81 brighteyes,

My doctor gave a similar recipe for cleaning out nasal passages. She recommended canning salt because its finer than regular salt. You can purchase what is called an Neti Pot. An Neti Pot is an pot used for this purpose. I'm sure what your doctor told you works just as well. I just can't get myself to do this. The liquid goes into one nostril and comes out the other. It sounds soooo gross


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, beautiful hat! You're quite the designer!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat: I worked the pattern for the multidirectional scarf with worsted yarn and a size 9 needle. I worked the first triangle to 25 sts and then just worked enough length to go around my head. Then I picked up along one side edge and worked the crown in the round. I love it! Now I think I need more of this yarn to make a scarf to match.


That is really clever! I have knitted the multidirectional triangle scarf, but wouldn't have thought about doing it as a hat. It's super.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

grandmann said:


> 81 brighteyes,
> 
> My doctor gave a similar recipe for cleaning out nasal passages. She recommended canning salt because its finer than regular salt. You can purchase what is called an Neti Pot. An Neti Pot is an pot used for this purpose. I'm sure what your doctor told you works just as well. I just can't get myself to do this. The liquid goes into one nostril and comes out the other. It sounds soooo gross


It really isn't gross as only the water comes out the nostrils. I have heard of the NetiPots(& thought they were called "MediPots" --- my wrong "thought"-- you are correct). A glass jar with syringe saves you money, that's all. BTW, the fact that it comes out the other nostril shows it is really working well. It really helps me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


You gals doing your "long-distance" sewing remind me of when my twin GDs were flower girls at my younger son's wedding. I made floor length dresses for them. My DD sent me their measurements and I found a nice pattern, but what I didn't take into account was the measurement of their backs at the shoulder blades. The dresses fit OK and no one complained, but there wasn't much extra room in the backs of those dresses!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful. These would be great gifts for my stitching group next Christmas. It would also be nice to hold some DPN's, cable needles and tapestry needle for stitching up projects. Can't wait to try it and thanks for sharing...

*** This was typed at the bottom of the comments about the great cup of hot chocolate and the forthcoming pattern. Have no idea why the computer genie desided to split the post......***


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the hat: I worked the pattern for the multidirectional scarf with worsted yarn and a size 9 needle. I worked the first triangle to 25 sts and then just worked enough length to go around my head. Then I picked up along one side edge and worked the crown in the round. I love it! Now I think I need more of this yarn to make a scarf to match.
> ...


Great hat and a clever way to utilize the scarf pattern. I've used that yarn as well and the colors remind me of a dark winter sky, just after sunset. Congrats on all those new babies. I love to knit for little ones, but there are not in my forseeable future. Enjoy.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat: I worked the pattern for the multidirectional scarf with worsted yarn and a size 9 needle. I worked the first triangle to 25 sts and then just worked enough length to go around my head. Then I picked up along one side edge and worked the crown in the round. I love it! Now I think I need more of this yarn to make a scarf to match.


 :mrgreen: wow, what a super looking hat. i love the colors, my multidirectional scarf is in blends of browns, wish i had used a more colorful yarn, but i think this was on sale at handcocks was why i got it. anyway, great hat.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a terrible time with a sinus infection that also infected my ears, which led to an inner ear problem. So terribly dizzy and such that I ended up in the emergency room because my folks thought I was having a stroke. Was instructed to get a Neti-pot, and I have used it everyday since. Do you hear me knocking on wood??? No sinus infections, colds, etc.... since, which of course means no over the counter meds. 

Dave, I have added to my grocery list to include needed ingredients for the recipes you posted. Can't wait to taste them, just reading them makes my mouth water. Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words on the hat, everyone--it was a fun experiment and has me looking at scarf patterns with a "new eye" now. Whee!

And now I must go put my "outside shoes" on as we are off to the Aquarium and then home for cake. I love birthdays when they aren't mine.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Rosemary is very much an outdoor herb, they can cope with a light frost as well as heat, their leaf structure makes them drought resistant so you seen them growing wild in Spain and Italy. In the UK, the shrubs grow to about 7ft tall and are sometimes used as fragrant hedges.

Hilariously, the _Palace of Hell_ near where I live had to finance a new road layout with a small bus terminus as 'planning gain' when it applied for permission to expand. The layout included decoraive planted beds either side of access footpaths, all planted at the supermarket's expense, although all the area had to be dedicated to the public, the lads in the parks division planted massive rosemary bushes as well as sorrell and bay!

Once established, rosemary really is tough, if you dip a few fresh sprigs in a rooting hormone and pot them up in light compost, a couple will root. That's the hard part, simply plant them in well-drained marginal soil in a sheltered spot and they'll grow; slowly at first, then after a year or so they get going.

The best way to keep herbs is to chop them up, stuff them into ice cube trays, top up with water and pop them into the freezer. When solid, wrap the cubes separately in cling film for use in stews, soups, sauces and casseroles as required.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> This is my first tea party. Hope I am not intruding. Your ramikins sound delectable so I am copying the receipe.I live in western Wa. which hardly get any snow at all We had our winter already- one week of snow and now melted. Our weather today is 54 degrees farniheit and a bit of rain.This is our rainy season. The mountains have a good pack of snow and you all really need to move over here and enjoy good warm weather.


Welcome to the Tea Party, it's not a 'closed shop', everyone is welcome to join in the chatter about all things inconsequential.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave & all KPers! Have been fighting a nasty cold since Wednesday when the weather turned cold and windy (I had been out in it earlier & feeling fine, but on the way home, the sneezing & coughing started). I am hoping & praying it doesn't turn into a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. I have been irrigating my nose daily with a receipt my doctor gave me. Here it is for those of you who want to clean as much of your nasal passages the water will reach: Boil one cup of water; allow to cool to desired temperature. Pour into a CLEAN jar, adding 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. REGULAR salt (not the "lite" salt) and a PINCH of baking soda. Use a syringe (that is minus a needle!) and fill, leaning over basin or sink; depress the plunger of the syringe so the water goes well up into nostrils. Discard water and use only fresh within 24 hours, having washed the jar and syring with HOT soapy water, rinsing well. It is a wonderful cleanser. So, I'm just sitting around drinking different flavored hot teas with a bit of decaf coffee or hot chocolate in-between. Feels good since it's cold again. We have ever-changing weather here. Monday, it was 70 something; last night (Friday) it went down to 26 degrees; today it is only 30. A probability of some rain with sleet & possibly a few snow flurries on Monday, but by Wednesday, the predicted weather is for 70 degrees!!! Knitting is waiting as I don't feel quite up to working those needles again today, but just HAD to join the Tea Party. And Dave, as usual, another wonderful receipt from you and nary a calorie in it as well!!!
> ...


 :? my mom does this with only salt water, her cure all  you can also buy the netti pots to clear sinuses, i have one dr. gave me, never used it though. so what ever works for you best, you k now your snout best :XD:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lunch today with 3 of the grandsons & oldest daughter


Did they enjoy them?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon, Brighteyes, stay in the warm for a day or two.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


 :roll: duh, i did the ice cube thing with my garlic last yr. and love it its so much better than the store bought stuff, but never thougth to save my sweet basil that way, what a dork, i love basil and always have pots of it through the growing seasons here, and as someone else said they are to expensive to buy in wm for the little dabs you get, thanks dave will do that this yr for sure. as for rosemary, i have 2 bushes of it in sun bed in center of back yard, i really am going to dig one of them up this yr. they are huge, and when you brush by them the smell is powerful. but :shock: that isn't my most fav herb. love to find new hints on here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bright eyes, Don't know where you are in Texas, but I am near Dallas. I planted rosemaery on my parking strip and pretty much ignored it... very rarely did the sprinkler reach the plants. The plants became huge shrubs that I had to prune away from the sidewalk constantly. The whole neighborhood knew they were welcome to hack at it anytime. (I used the stripped twigs as skewers for small chicken pieces on the grill - a great little appetizer.) The nurseries often sell rosmary topiaries as miniature Christmas trees at the holidays also. Maybe you were being to knid to yours. Try again. Once established, it is there forever and is evergreen so you have a year-round supply. (Another use for rosemary - in colonial times, the branches were scattered on the earthen floors and the also used as brooms to 'refresh' and clean the floors.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch today with 3 of the grandsons & oldest daughter
> ...


They enjoyed them very much. Now they are eating the fresh bread. I am having my marmalade with mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat: I worked the pattern for the multidirectional scarf with worsted yarn and a size 9 needle. I worked the first triangle to 25 sts and then just worked enough length to go around my head. Then I picked up along one side edge and worked the crown in the round. I love it! Now I think I need more of this yarn to make a scarf to match.


dear sorlenna, is this what they call a painted yarn? I love the colour mix. m.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I wanted to join in too! I like the recipe you gave us, Dave. I'm going to fix it up on Sunday am. My DH's B.day was 2-9 and we went to a Crab Feed. Do you have these in Jan/Feb? Very popular in California! Crab was tasty, lots of it, along with salad, pasta, and tri-tip steak. Cost was $37 pp. Our table went thru 8 or 9 pans of crab! Yummy! Hugs, Diana/N. Ca.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Fantastic, I'm so pleased they went down well!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Hi Everyone, I wanted to join in too! I like the recipe you gave us, Dave. I'm going to fix it up on Sunday am. My DH's B.day was 2-9 and we went to a Crab Feed. Do you have these in Jan/Feb? Very popular in California! Crab was tasty, lots of it, along with salad, pasta, and tri-tip steak. Cost was $37 pp. Our table went thru 8 or 9 pans of crab! Yummy! Hugs, Diana/N. Ca.


Welcome to the Tea Party Diana. I've never heard of a _Crab Feed_ in England, but it sounds like fun!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had polyps in my sinus in 2004 & my E-N-T gave me a kit from NeilMed Pharmaceuticals that had packets of a patented Sinus Rinse that had salt & baking soda that was non stinging & it had a plastic bottle with a top that has a hole in the top you add warm water & the salt mix & use it to rinse your sinuses. You can get it at the drug store too & can also buy more salt packets. It really helps. I had to use it to wash all of the blood out of my nose after the polyps were removed & my devated septum was repaired. It was devated so bad the right side was almost all closed off.
Lisa


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> 81 brighteyes,
> 
> My doctor gave a similar recipe for cleaning out nasal passages. She recommended canning salt because its finer than regular salt. You can purchase what is called an Neti Pot. An Neti Pot is an pot used for this purpose. I'm sure what your doctor told you works just as well. I just can't get myself to do this. The liquid goes into one nostril and comes out the other. It sounds soooo gross


I use a Neti pot all the time. I too was grossed out and freaked out before using it the first time. Was afraid I would drown. But it works and no problem. Try using kosher salt. It is purest. Go on-line and google Neti Pot. You will find instructions for use. It's really easy.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Dave, Yes, these Crab Feeds are huge fundraisers. Schools rent a hall, and have a vendor who will prepare the meal and the teachers serve the food. There's a theme, usually. Last night it was a "pirate" theme, so everyone was in pirate costume/decorations. There were THREE raffles, and a silent auction. The schools usually make $10,000 or more. Our fire departments put on crab feeds also. We love going with friends and fill one or two tables up, eat, laugh, and have wine..it's a good time. Crab season is at it's peak in Jan, Feb. & March. Then it's all over! XOXO Diana


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

[ I planted rosemary on my parking strip and pretty much ignored it... very rarely did the sprinkler reach the plants. The plants became huge shrubs that I had to prune away from the sidewalk constantly. ]

Dreamweaver....glad to hear that there are some rosemary plantings here in the US that got to be more than just "sturdy herbal plantings". The every first time I saw rosemary of that proportion, I was in Queenstown, NZ. The sloped walkway up to my hotel room had shrubs at least 4' tall as landscaping. It wasn't until the 2nd time I went up , when I grabbed a branch that I recognized the familiar fragrance & was astounded as to the size. I have never been successful getting mine to grow that large....lucky you.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, I won two large bags of Starbuck's Coffee at the Crab Feed/raffle. Dave, are there any "Starbuck's" in London? It's an upscale coffee house that has swept the U.S. I stopped going there two years ago, after I retired. One cup of java and a scone cost me $5.25. Too rich for my pocket book now. I can buy lots of yarn with this money! LOL..Diana


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good a.m. all you fellow KPers. Finally finished reading all the posts. Didn't sleep for the past 2 nites. Kept waking up in a panic that I'm not going to be ready to move. So I pack inthe middle of the nite. Last nite I slept for 12 hours. And I could go back to sleep any minute.

It is just after 11 a.m. here in So Cal. It is a cool 61 degrees F. THe sun is playing hide and seek with the clouds. We are supposed to get some rain today.

So excited to move. Can't wait to have that little atrium so that I can grow some herbs. 

Friend is coming over tonite to help me reach the top of closets, cabinets etc. He is 5'10" and can reach. I'm not quite 4'10" - vertically challenged.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > 81 brighteyes,
> ...


I'm going to have to force myself to start using my neti pot since the first of Dec. I had an sinus infection that deveopled into bronchoitis. I'm feeling fine now but I was on some strong antibolotics. The doctor always know best she gave me the netipot for an reason along with her recipe. It sounds like this cure is being used all over from Texas, CA, MI and WI


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bright eyes, Don't know where you are in Texas, but I am near Dallas. I planted rosemaery on my parking strip and pretty much ignored it... very rarely did the sprinkler reach the plants. The plants became huge shrubs that I had to prune away from the sidewalk constantly. The whole neighborhood knew they were welcome to hack at it anytime. (I used the stripped twigs as skewers for small chicken pieces on the grill - a great little appetizer.) The nurseries often sell rosmary topiaries as miniature Christmas trees at the holidays also. Maybe you were being to knid to yours. Try again. Once established, it is there forever and is evergreen so you have a year-round supply. (Another use for rosemary - in colonial times, the branches were scattered on the earthen floors and the also used as brooms to 'refresh' and clean the floors.)


I make _Rosemary Jelly_ when the cooking applles are in season. A teaspoon or two is a traditional accompaniement to pork and chicken, ut also goes brilliantly with sausages and a teaspoonful stirred into tomato sauce for pasta really adds to the flavour.

*Rosemary Jelly*

*Ingredients:*
2 lbs (900g) cooking apples, washed and cut into chunks
bunch of fresh rosemary, plus some extra short sprigs about 2" long
juice of one lemon
2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/38 US fl oz/1.15 litres) water
2 lbs (900g) sugar
few drops cochineal

*Method:*
Place the roughly chopped apple (do not peel or core), washed rosemary cut into shortish lengths, lemon juice and water into a large stainless steel pan. Bring to the boil, cover the pan and reduce the heat to a very gentle simmer for 30-40 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

Next day measure the extract and make up to 2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/1.15 litres) with water. Pour this into a clean pan. Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuosly. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved.

Remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, then add a few drops of cochineal to colour it a bright pink.

Allow the jelly to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Pour boiling water over the reserved tips and submerge them in each jar. Cover and seal.

_Notes: 
Rosemary Jelly is traditionally coloured pink, this goes back to the eighteenth century and was so it could be recognised easily on a crowded table.

This is ready to eat as soon as it's set, but if you leave it for a few months in a cool dry cupboard, the flavour will intensify, the extra little sprig in the jar will add flavour.

By 'bunch' I nean quite a lot, about a dozen 8-10 inch stems with side-shoots._

Hope you enjoy this traditional way to use rosemary, the jars are decorative with their bright colour and rosemary. _The Lad_ used to call it _Spider Jam_ when he was a little boy, he still does!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

OMGosh! No more than 15 minutes ago my deck was looking like it was drying out a bit. It is now under almost an inch of snow!!! That quickly it is just about a white-out condition. Glad I'm home now, safe and warm. But what a shock!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> OMGosh! No more than 15 minutes ago my deck was looking like it was drying out a bit. It is now under almost an inch of snow!!! That quickly it is just about a white-out condition. Glad I'm home now, safe and warm. But what a shock!


Glad you got home before it started, it's no fun getting caught in a snow storm!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Hi Dave & all KPers! Have been fighting a nasty cold since Wednesday when the weather turned cold and windy (I had been out in it earlier & feeling fine, but on the way home, the sneezing & coughing started). I am hoping & praying it doesn't turn into a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. I have been irrigating my nose daily with a receipt my doctor gave me. Here it is for those of you who want to clean as much of your nasal passages the water will reach: Boil one cup of water; allow to cool to desired temperature. Pour into a CLEAN jar, adding 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. REGULAR salt (not the "lite" salt) and a PINCH of baking soda. Use a syringe (that is minus a needle!) and fill, leaning over basin or sink; depress the plunger of the syringe so the water goes well up into nostrils. Discard water and use only fresh within 24 hours, having washed the jar and syring with HOT soapy water, rinsing well. It is a wonderful cleanser. So, I'm just sitting around drinking different flavored hot teas with a bit of decaf coffee or hot chocolate in-between. Feels good since it's cold again. We have ever-changing weather here. Monday, it was 70 something; last night (Friday) it went down to 26 degrees; today it is only 30. A probability of some rain with sleet & possibly a few snow flurries on Monday, but by Wednesday, the predicted weather is for 70 degrees!!! Knitting is waiting as I don't feel quite up to working those needles again today, but just HAD to join the Tea Party. And Dave, as usual, another wonderful receipt from you and nary a calorie in it as well!!!


Hope you start feeling better soon. I love my Netti Pot, I use it frequently as I have allergies pretty bad, and it's very irritating. Then Netti Pot helps so much.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Oh, I won two large bags of Starbuck's Coffee at the Crab Feed/raffle. Dave, are there any "Starbuck's" in London? It's an upscale coffee house that has swept the U.S. I stopped going there two years ago, after I retired. One cup of java and a scone cost me $5.25. Too rich for my pocket book now. I can buy lots of yarn with this money! LOL..Diana


well done on your win. Lots of them here too, change the dollar-sign to a pound sign and you've got the price over here, about 60% higher. I'm not keen on soggy teacakes, so I don't buy them!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> OMGosh! No more than 15 minutes ago my deck was looking like it was drying out a bit. It is now under almost an inch of snow!!! That quickly it is just about a white-out condition. Glad I'm home now, safe and warm. But what a shock!


Sue, get out there and tell that snow to stay where it is! LOL We're supposed to get some of it this evening, I think. I love to look at it as long as I don't have to go out in it. Thank goodness I have a kitten and not a dog that requires walking.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Love the coffees at Starbucks, not so much the prices. I only visit when I have a gift card. Once the $$$ are gone on the card.... coffee at home is fine, I like to buy flavored creamers for my coffee so I can enjoy 'coffeehouse' taste without the major price. When I want scones I make my own.... rarely, do I eat pastries and other items from bakeries. Not being a snob, just love to bake at home.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave & all KPers! Have been fighting a nasty cold since Wednesday when the weather turned cold and windy (I had been out in it earlier & feeling fine, but on the way home, the sneezing & coughing started). I am hoping & praying it doesn't turn into a sinus infection and/or bronchitis. I have been irrigating my nose daily with a receipt my doctor gave me. Here it is for those of you who want to clean as much of your nasal passages the water will reach: Boil one cup of water; allow to cool to desired temperature. Pour into a CLEAN jar, adding 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. REGULAR salt (not the "lite" salt) and a PINCH of baking soda. Use a syringe (that is minus a needle!) and fill, leaning over basin or sink; depress the plunger of the syringe so the water goes well up into nostrils. Discard water and use only fresh within 24 hours, having washed the jar and syring with HOT soapy water, rinsing well. It is a wonderful cleanser. So, I'm just sitting around drinking different flavored hot teas with a bit of decaf coffee or hot chocolate in-between. Feels good since it's cold again. We have ever-changing weather here. Monday, it was 70 something; last night (Friday) it went down to 26 degrees; today it is only 30. A probability of some rain with sleet & possibly a few snow flurries on Monday, but by Wednesday, the predicted weather is for 70 degrees!!! Knitting is waiting as I don't feel quite up to working those needles again today, but just HAD to join the Tea Party. And Dave, as usual, another wonderful receipt from you and nary a calorie in it as well!!!
> ...


Also with all the "talk" still going on about treatments used for sinuses, we do need to remember that several months ago the Tea Party nearly met with a disasterous end because of all the "medical" advise given out. Let us end this so as not to cross the line and risk this again. I know that there are those who were not coming to the Tea Party when this happened before. *The Tea Party conversation should be the conversation one would have in polite society at a social tea party. Just saying.....and all the talk about blood and snot and infections being washed out of one's nose is rather nauseating, not the place to discuss it at a Tea Party.*


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > grandmann said:
> ...


Add VA to that list of users! Dr, Oz had a demo of one a couple of years ago and that's when I went out and bought one. They were so popular, we had to go to several stores before we found one. I have allergies, too, and it works very well (when I think to use it).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good a.m. all you fellow KPers. Finally finished reading all the posts. Didn't sleep for the past 2 nites. Kept waking up in a panic that I'm not going to be ready to move. So I pack inthe middle of the nite. Last nite I slept for 12 hours. And I could go back to sleep any minute.
> 
> It is just after 11 a.m. here in So Cal. It is a cool 61 degrees F. THe sun is playing hide and seek with the clouds. We are supposed to get some rain today.
> 
> ...


I've missed out. Where are you moving? I too would love a little autumn because I miss the riot of color and the crispness in the air. Be sure and take KP with you....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Love the coffees at Starbucks, not so much the prices. I only visit when I have a gift card. Once the $$$ are gone on the card.... coffee at home is fine, I like to buy flavored creamers for my coffee so I can enjoy 'coffeehouse' taste without the major price. When I want scones I make my own.... rarely, do I eat pastries and other items from bakeries. Not being a snob, just love to bake at home.


I'm lucky, I have three traditional artisan bakers within 20 minutes walk of where I live, one of them opens seven days a week at 6:00 a.m. I bake some cakes, but they really are the experts and very reasonably priced, a box of five jam doughnuts is ony 70p (US$1.10) and they're delicious!

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> OMGosh! No more than 15 minutes ago my deck was looking like it was drying out a bit. It is now under almost an inch of snow!!! That quickly it is just about a white-out condition. Glad I'm home now, safe and warm. But what a shock!


I was engrossed in knitting after my daughter went to work. Got up about 45 mins later to fix a drink and saw it snowing heavily and ground and trees covered. Glad I am home too, but both hubby and daughter are out. Hopefully the roads will be ok, although my daughter doesn't get off work till just before midnight. Yes, it was a shock for me too. Thought we had been spared.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I won two large bags of Starbuck's Coffee at the Crab Feed/raffle. Dave, are there any "Starbuck's" in London? It's an upscale coffee house that has swept the U.S. I stopped going there two years ago, after I retired. One cup of java and a scone cost me $5.25. Too rich for my pocket book now. I can buy lots of yarn with this money! LOL..Diana
> ...


Talking about teacakes, Dave. Are those toasted teacakes? Don't think I would want a soggy teacake either. I used to love to have a toasted teacake for tea. Any chance you might have a good recipe for them?
Sue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> OMGosh! No more than 15 minutes ago my deck was looking like it was drying out a bit. It is now under almost an inch of snow!!! That quickly it is just about a white-out condition. Glad I'm home now, safe and warm. But what a shock!


Sue, thanks for the warning. We're getting it now and it's really blowing. Think I'll watch a movie with a warm kitten on my lap. Sounds like a good way to keep warm and watch the snow fall.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Love the coffees at Starbucks, not so much the prices. I only visit when I have a gift card. Once the $$$ are gone on the card.... coffee at home is fine, I like to buy flavored creamers for my coffee so I can enjoy 'coffeehouse' taste without the major price. When I want scones I make my own.... rarely, do I eat pastries and other items from bakeries. Not being a snob, just love to bake at home.
> ...


Not lucky enough to have the same kind of bakery near me. Jam doughnuts.... mmmmm.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > diana schneider said:
> ...


I don't make them very often, but I do have a few nice cake receipts. I'll type a couple up to post one week, maybe I'll declare one week a 'cakey tea party'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


This explains the morning _croissant run_, four for a pound and French sticks for 65p., still warm from the oven. No way am I putting them out of business by buying from the _Palace of Hell!_

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


We call them jam busters here. So many names for the same things, depends on where we are from. Do you have the ones that are filled with vanilla pudding and covered with chocolate glaze? I think they are called Bostons?? My favorites are the old fashioned sour dough donuts without the glaze.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Dave

Greetings from Milwaukee, WI USA!

It is so winter here in Milwaukee, Wi USA and it was a high of 22F. now the temperature is dropping again and there is a wind chill of I don't want to know. I am knitting a basket weave scarf in gold color yarn. I have about 5 UFO's I need to finish. Gonna have some of that tea to warm up as I had to go over to my mom's to do an errand for her. She did give me a bowl of nice warm homemade vegetable soup. It was so cold my hands hurt and my cheeks were rosey! I hope we get a "heatwave". Happy Early Valentines Day to everyone! Hugs!

your knitting and crochet sister,
Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo



britgirl said:


> Wow, snow in the Sahara. The weather really is so screwed up.
> How are you, Dave? Hopefully somehow keeping warm. It is cold here in DC, and we have a chance of some snow perhaps overnight, but doesn't look like anything like over in Europe. One time, when I am glad to be here not there.
> I had the pleasure the last couple of winters travelling to England during all the bad weather. Used to be that I would travel to England in January, pack a pair of boots in my luggage and there would be no snow at all during my visit. I was there a couple of years ago, when they had that really terrible snowstorm and had closed Heathrow. My suitcase got misplaced for nearly five days during that mess. This year I decided to avoid that happening and rather than go in January or February decided to go over in March. Now I just hope that snow will be long gone then and spring will be on its way. Meanwhile I feel for all of you shivering over there. I have definitely had second thoughts about flying over there in the winter ever since, but with an elderly mother over there I do try and get over in the wintertime as I know the cold weather is particularly hard for the elderly.
> Sue


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *The Tea Party conversation should be the conversation one would have in polite society at a social tea party. Just saying..... blood and snot and infections *


Who said snot? I don't even remember blood.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


We don't have them, but they do make wonderful cream horns, apple turnovers, gorgeous iced buns and their apricot baskets are addictive, not to mention their _pain au chocolat!_

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I make _Rosemary Jelly_ when the cooking applles are in season. A teaspoon or two is a traditional accompaniement to pork and chicken, ut also goes brilliantly with sausages and a teaspoonful stirred into tomato sauce for pasta really adds to the flavour.
> 
> *Rosemary Jelly*
> 
> ...


Love the Spider Jam name. This sounds wonderful and would actually make a wonderful gift, especially at the holidays.....

I have never used cochineal for food coloring but have used the dried form to dye wool in an attempt to get a good natural red.

The idea of adding the jelly to the pasta sauce is brilliant. That would be such a good way to change things up and add a nice fresh top taste. That leads my mind off in several directions to experiment. Thanks for the recipe and inspiration...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't make them very often, but I do have a few nice cake receipts. I'll type a couple up to post one week, maybe I'll declare one week a 'cakey tea party'!

Dave[/quote]

Count me in...... in case no one has noticed, I love getting and giving new recipes. I try to eat healthy, but sometimes you just have to give in to some tasty baked treats.

signing off for now. have to get busy here, and I will check back later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Posted a picture out on the forum of some little things that I've finished up but wanted to share these toasty wristlets and the warm scarf with you all, since we all seem to be having a dose of cold weather.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> There are so many crocheted tea cup and tea accessories. Look at some of these:
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=crocheted+tea+cups&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=95s2T_2iHoq00QG6vLW2Ag&sqi=2&ved=0CE0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567
> 
> Here is another basic crochet pattern from Lion Brand.
> ...


WOW! Those are fun! How creative some people are, eh? Thanks for sharing!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlena, Great hat! Looks very good. Well done.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Posted a picture out on the forum of some little things that I've finished up but wanted to share these toasty wristlets and the warm scarf with you all, since we all seem to be having a dose of cold weather.


They're beautiful, a lovely pattern and they look very warm!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

flockie said:


> I don't make them very often, but I do have a few nice cake receipts. I'll type a couple up to post one week, maybe I'll declare one week a 'cakey tea party'!
> 
> Dave


Count me in...... in case no one has noticed, I love getting and giving new recipes. I try to eat healthy, but sometimes you just have to give in to some tasty baked treats.

signing off for now. have to get busy here, and I will check back later.[/quote]

When I was a good bit younger, I did a lot of canning, preserving, freezing, stock-making and all those virtuous things. It would make me happy just to open up the closet lined with jars. At some point, I decided that it's dumb to run the air conditioner and boil big pots of food, running a lot of hot water, and tiring myself out. The past few months have been an encouragement to start those things again. Rosemary jelly! That sounds wonderful.

Flockie, the rest of us are so absorbed with recipes ourselves, you just fit right in.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the Spider Jam name. This sounds wonderful and would actually make a wonderful gift, especially at the holidays.....
> 
> I have never used cochineal for food coloring but have used the dried form to dye wool in an attempt to get a good natural red.
> 
> The idea of adding the jelly to the pasta sauce is brilliant. That would be such a good way to change things up and add a nice fresh top taste. That leads my mind off in several directions to experiment. Thanks for the recipe and inspiration...


You can use the red food colouring they sell for icing, but it doesn't have the same intensity and depth as cochineal, a tiny bottle lasts ages. It's hard to find in the UK, but French delis sell it.

We like grilled tomatoes with our fried breakfast, smearing a little of the rosemary jelly over the cut surface before putting the tomatoes under the grill really does taste special!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many crocheted tea cup and tea accessories. Look at some of these:
> ...


I had no idea that there were such an assortment of these kinds of things!! When I went exploring and found them, I just had to share.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _Gentleman's Relish_ actually dates back to Roman times and is a paste made with the basic ingredients of butter, anchovies, mace, cayenne pepper and nutmeg. Then various manufacturer's and chefs add their own special touches, these they keep secret. It's great on toast or in very dainty little _boudoir sandwiches_
> 
> Dave


Hi from sunny Aussie. Seems to me that its a tad cxold your way.

Love the Gentlemens relish. Must make it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


I was just in CO last Feb, compliments of my son and family. It was a retirement gift. Or a gift for taking care of my granddaughter (which I thoroughly enjoyed) We went to Breckenridge. They went downhill and I went cross country skiing. The scenery was breathtaking. I absolutely recomment it. I have been to Denver and Colorado Springs in all seasons but the winters are beautiful there. Although not as breathtaking as actually in the mountains, not just looking at them.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Bit on the chilly side here in St Albans. Most of the snow had cleared by Thursday,so daughter and I drove to Hemel to shop, and boy did we manage to shop,got home made dinner, looked out of the window and low and behold, SNOWING,so back to shovelling. Hey ho. Gee


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > _Gentleman's Relish_ actually dates back to Roman times and is a paste made with the basic ingredients of butter, anchovies, mace, cayenne pepper and nutmeg. Then various manufacturer's and chefs add their own special touches, these they keep secret. It's great on toast or in very dainty little _boudoir sandwiches_
> ...


-3degC at the moment and falling. You need about six ounces of butter to a small tin of anchovies and a couple of blades of mace, everything else is personal taste; I like a pinch of ground dill seed in with the cayenne and nutmeg, but it really is something to play with.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't make them very often, but I do have a few nice cake receipts. I'll type a couple up to post one week, maybe I'll declare one week a 'cakey tea party'!
> ...


When I was a good bit younger, I did a lot of canning, preserving, freezing, stock-making and all those virtuous things. It would make me happy just to open up the closet lined with jars. At some point, I decided that it's dumb to run the air conditioner and boil big pots of food, running a lot of hot water, and tiring myself out. The past few months have been an encouragement to start those things again. Rosemary jelly! That sounds wonderful.

Flockie, the rest of us are so absorbed with recipes ourselves, you just fit right in.[/quote]
I went back to canning the fresh things a couple of years ago. it is a lot of work, but much appreciated right now. They are so much tastier that the canned stuff in the stores. I also use less salt and sugar so the fruits and vegetables actually taste like fresh(as fresh as can be when canned). I also freeze some. I also like to can with natural honey.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Good a.m. all you fellow KPers. Finally finished reading all the posts. Didn't sleep for the past 2 nites. Kept waking up in a panic that I'm not going to be ready to move. So I pack inthe middle of the nite. Last nite I slept for 12 hours. And I could go back to sleep any minute.
> ...


Yes, sold my house and bought a "condo" or "townhouse" (one story - no one above, no one below - attached on two sides) in an age restricted community in Port Hueneme, CA. Right near the naval base. It's about 40 miles west of where I now live. It is "at the beach" - right near Oxnard and Ventura.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

geewhiz said:


> Bit on the chilly side here in St Albans. Most of the snow had cleared by Thursday,so daughter and I drove to Hemel to shop, and boy did we manage to shop,got home made dinner, looked out of the window and low and behold, SNOWING,so back to shovelling. Hey ho. Gee


That last lot was treacherous on top of the ice, particularly the pavements. They say it should warm up next week, I really hope so.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > *The Tea Party conversation should be the conversation one would have in polite society at a social tea party. Just saying..... blood and snot and infections *
> ...


We all talk about all of our ailments - whats so wrong about a nasal infection? We all give each other advice no matter what the topic.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


To me the receipt would have to have basil as I love the smell. and taste. But isn't this for gentlemen. Just joking.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Good day to all of you. I have a question... I've noticed that you refer to the recipes as receipts on this post! Am I mistaken? I thought a receipt was a piece of paper to acknowledge that you'd purchased something, or given something & a recipe was instructions for making something, food usually.
It's quite a pleasant day here, on the coast of British columbia, Canada....no rain so far & mild (about 8 deg, C.) We have been blessed with a not too cold or snowy winter here. (Which is a bit ironic as many folk think of Canada as being "the Great White North". My thoughts go out to those in various parts of the globe that are suffering through extremely tough weather!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Posted a picture out on the forum of some little things that I've finished up but wanted to share these toasty wristlets and the warm scarf with you all, since we all seem to be having a dose of cold weather.


Love your wristlets. It is so cold here I would need the whole glove or mitten. I like the pattern and the length of the cuff. I make mine really long to come up under my jacket. I also really like your scarf. My great grandmother used to make scarves somewhat like yours for her grand and great grands when we were younger. I will have to make some for my great nieces and nephews. My grandchildren would love them but I don't think that they are much needed in AZ.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just caught up with the posts. had a crazy day at work. glad to be off now until monday morning at 6:30 am. dh is making a huge pot of his chili for supper have a few friends coming for supper. glad to be home. have a nice warm mug of tea and the woodstove roaring. going to finish up my wip, and choose a new project. catch up with you all later.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

You are so right about the ice Dave, It's a nightmare.My hubby and I were like Torvill and Dean trying to walk up our turning.Triple Salko's and a double Lutz were the order of the day. Dancing on ice here we come. Gee


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Good day to all of you. I have a question... I've noticed that you refer to the recipes as receipts on this post! Am I mistaken? I thought a receipt was a piece of paper to acknowledge that you'd purchased something, or given something & a recipe was instructions for making something, food usually.
> It's quite a pleasant day here, on the coast of British columbia, Canada....no rain so far & mild (about 8 deg, C.) We have been blessed with a not too cold or snowy winter here. (Which is a bit ironic as many folk think of Canada as being "the Great White North". My thoughts go out to those in various parts of the globe that are suffering through extremely tough weather!


I grew up with the older word 'receipt' and couldn't see the point of trying to adopt the newer word when it could go back out of fashion.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Good day to all of you. I have a question... I've noticed that you refer to the recipes as receipts on this post! Am I mistaken? I thought a receipt was a piece of paper to acknowledge that you'd purchased something, or given something & a recipe was instructions for making something, food usually.
> It's quite a pleasant day here, on the coast of British columbia, Canada....no rain so far & mild (about 8 deg, C.) We have been blessed with a not too cold or snowy winter here. (Which is a bit ironic as many folk think of Canada as being "the Great White North". My thoughts go out to those in various parts of the globe that are suffering through extremely tough weather!


Canada is the Great White North -- depending on where you are living in Canada. Your BC coastline in the southern parts of BC are really not even "winter as most of Canada experiences winter". What eastern Europe is experiencing is the normal winter for most of Canada. I do have a son who lives in Vancouver and he was home at Christmas time to Northwestern Ontario. He said did not have a "proper winter because he had no snow in Vancouver". Yes, in most of Canada, there is a huge amount of snow that covers everything. It is not uncommon to have to shovel off the roofs of the houses and garages several times during the winter because 2ft and more of snow has piled up on them.

I guess winter is to every region what the winter season brings to that area. lol

In old English "receipt" was the word used for "recipe". It is still used in some places.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I don't think anyone is advocating, just sharing what works for them; and comparing one type with another. Another example of the similarity of things from all parts of the globe.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

You're right about the winter on the coast (I grew up in the interior with 20' of snow in the yard, but even they don't get that anymore!) I'm several miles & 3 ferry rides north of Vancouver & love the mild climate here, not too hot in summer, not too cold in winter. Don't mind the rain either ... it keeps the vegetation on the hills green. I feel like I'm living in the best (for me at least) place. We don't have a 'proper' winter here & sometimes I miss the snow, crunching under foot & making the neighbourhood silent. 
I learned something new, from both you & Dave, about receipt ...didn't know that's what they called recipes in bygone times. Thanks to you both for the info! We keep learning all the time!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I found it really interesting how many of us use neti pots and how they helped. It's a natural way. I'm sure there are alot of herbs & teas out there that would help also. If we don't talk about it how are we to learn.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I don't think anyone is advocating, just sharing what works for them; and comparing one type with another. Another example of the similarity of things from all parts of the globe.


Absolutely agree....when the true blue Quebec, Canadian company I worked at was sold to an Australian company, we were given a dictionary to understand the jargon. You have to understand most of the people were from French speaking background where no English is spoken! Different strokes for different folks...we learned to adapt!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

thank you Im kind of new at this


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Oh, I won two large bags of Starbuck's Coffee at the Crab Feed/raffle. Dave, are there any "Starbuck's" in London? It's an upscale coffee house that has swept the U.S. I stopped going there two years ago, after I retired. One cup of java and a scone cost me $5.25. Too rich for my pocket book now. I can buy lots of yarn with this money! LOL..Diana


HI, I live at starbuck headquarters (Seattle) and I am addicted to their Vanilla Latte and classic coffe cake $ yes it is $6.38 so now that I am on Social Security I better mind my P's & Q's and devote my $ to yarn. Oh well it will do my wieght a lot of good to stop those lattes. :XD:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Posted a picture out on the forum of some little things that I've finished up but wanted to share these toasty wristlets and the warm scarf with you all, since we all seem to be having a dose of cold weather.
> ...


I make thick wool fingerless gloves to go over the ski gloves and it makes it real warm. Try it sometime :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone is advocating, just sharing what works for them; and comparing one type with another. Another example of the similarity of things from all parts of the globe.
> ...


I've been thinking I might fit in down there. Does Australia allow immigration? Of course I also think I'd fit in over in Great Britain. I could visit at least.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I have a knitting question. I like making cables with the j-hook, but am having trouble finding them to buy. I found one for $2.00...shipping was $4.00! Is anyone familiar with an on-line place that sells j-hooks...larger sizes. I want to use it for making a blanket. Conniesews...any help? thanks.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

geewhiz said:


> You are so right about the ice Dave, It's a nightmare.My hubby and I were like Torvill and Dean trying to walk up our turning.Triple Salko's and a double Lutz were the order of the day. Dancing on ice here we come. Gee


I miss Torvill & Dean....They were very creative and graceful. You must have been fantastic! perfect 10's all 'round!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> geewhiz said:
> 
> 
> > You are so right about the ice Dave, It's a nightmare.My hubby and I were like Torvill and Dean trying to walk up our turning.Triple Salko's and a double Lutz were the order of the day. Dancing on ice here we come. Gee
> ...


I don't think any fan of ice skating will ever forget their fabulous performance or the beautiful purple costumes. I never will. I still love to ice skate, even if I am in Texas!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Well, I, too, am so happy the weekend has arrived! I survived my first one-mile run last Saturday as I began training for a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. Tomorrow we run ( walk, crawl) two miles. Still hanging in there! Parish crab feed tomorrow night--I don't eat crab, but I have to go. I hear the cheesy garlic bread is good. Other than that, going to try to get some knitting done for my niece whose first baby is coming in June. Stay warm and dry, everyone!


Run! You go!! I used to run a lot...even won trophies. The only real running I do today, is after my grandsons!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I have a knitting question. I like making cables with the j-hook, but am having trouble finding them to buy. I found one for $2.00...shipping was $4.00! Is anyone familiar with an on-line place that sells j-hooks...larger sizes. I want to use it for making a blanket. Conniesews...any help? thanks.
> Carol (IL)


Do you mean a size J crochet hook?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > flockie, that fish meal sounds fantastic! I will have to try it. Sounds healthy, too.
> ...


My whole family love brussel sprouts, and I know people who have never, and will never eat them.....so SAD!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We just had wonderful fresh brussel sprouts that wer pan sauted with pine nuts... YUM. The spaetzle and the pork tenderloin in an apricot glase were pretty tasty too!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We just had wonderful fresh brussel sprouts that wer pan sauted with pine nuts... YUM. The spaetzle and the pork tenderloin in an apricot glase were pretty tasty too!!


Spaetzle and yeagerschnitzel are my favorite winter meal...and we have a lovely Gasthaus Restaurant here that serves the most excellent. My youngest daughter and I try to go once a year...very pricey...about $120 for the two of us..that includes flasks of hot mulled spiced wine...No way we could get reservations this evening!!!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

About the fresh herbs.... sometimes I take my basil leaves and parsley leaves and put them on a cookie sheet in the freezer after being rinsed, once they are frozen, put them in freezer bags and use as needed.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Maybe I should give these a go...I have no ambition on what to knit next...have two at a time, one toe up, one cuff down socks going, but not too stimulating...just can't find the right pattern to get my juices flowing...and OHH it is cold...fingers do not want to work!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DollieD said:


> My whole family love brussel sprouts, and I know people who have never, and will never eat them.....so SAD!


I love brussel spouts boiled and buttered. My husband gets upset at the thought of brussel sprouts but he has no trouble eating cabbage! (go figure that one out) I find the brussel sprouts are a bit milder in their flavor. I never considered cooking other flavor enhancers with it. Do you remove the "core" from them before you cook them?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> geewhiz said:
> 
> 
> > You are so right about the ice Dave, It's a nightmare.My hubby and I were like Torvill and Dean trying to walk up our turning.Triple Salko's and a double Lutz were the order of the day. Dancing on ice here we come. Gee
> ...


In the recent American championship one of the pairs did a Fledermaus that I thought was as good as T&D.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dollie.... We have a great place for all kinds of good German food but it isn't quite that dear... No wonder you only go once a year.... It sounds as though you are having a little knitting block. I have the opposite problem, too many things I want to be doing and can't get calmed down and settled in enough to get ANY knitting done. Something is sure to jump up and grab our attention soon. These wristlettes were in a recent knitting magazine. If I ever decide to move tonight, I'll try to remember which one!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > My whole family love brussel sprouts, and I know people who have never, and will never eat them.....so SAD!
> ...


Well I don't cut the cores out but thats just me. I cook them in salt, water and when cooked I make a white sauce to put over them with a little cheese. So thats my turn on Brussel Sprouts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


Ok, now that the brussel sprout thing is on the menu (haha, so to speak), I shall try the microwave thingy with them. I also need your white sauce/cheese recipe to try over them. Is it like an alfredo sauce? Has anyone ever seen brussel sprouts on a menu at a restaurant? I never have, and just wondered about such a great green vegie being overlooked!! I guess a sauteed sweet onion would also go good with the brussel sprouts??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Haven't even looked at a knitting needles today and I have so much to do.... but, my brother is in town and DH has given me a choice. I can stay in my robe (it is 6 PM) as I have all day, and rummage for food for dinner OR I can get dressed and we will meet Ted, Cathy and Mom for Mexican. I guess I'm hungrier than I am lazy so off to see if I can look presentable. Besides, I don't want to be considered anti-social..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Haven't even looked at a knitting needles today and I have so much to do.... but, my brother is in town and DH has given me a choice. I can stay in my robe (it is 6 PM) as I have all day, and rummage for food for dinner OR I can get dressed and we will meet Ted, Cathy and Mom for Mexican. I guess I'm hungrier than I am lazy so off to see if I can look presentable. Besides, I don't want to be considered anti-social..


Dreamweaver, I have not been able to knit for weeks and weeks because of my right thumb. I have no strength in it and the joints in it are extremely sore. I finally had to put my knitting things away as it was so depressing to see them and the WIPs. 
I have taken out my cross stitching and they are on the kitchen table waiting for me to separate the embroidery flosses. I can cross stitch with my left hand holding the little needle. I shall be giving that a go. You cross stitch too, if I remember right. I have a flower bouquet and ribbons to do on black aida. It is all counted and I have never done cross stitch on black. I expect I will need a bright light to do this in. I believe it is a 16 count.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

This is cute!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> http://youtu.be/48Tx32hwJ28
> 
> This is cute!!!


Thanks for the laugh. I can really relate to this.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

For various and Sundry reasons, mainly an ailing computer I haven't been able to enjoy the Tea Party for a couple of weeks and even here today we are at 16 pages before I could get to it. But I love this list! You guys are all the best! Dave the Egg Cozy's are adorable! I will try to do the rosemary ramikins although I am intimidated by ramikins. I love Creme' Brule' but always mess it up. Anyhow, I am determined to give this a try!

I feel your pain over being so cold. When we lived back east [USA] I felt like a bear because I hibernated most of the winter. Here now in California it is balmy! We've been having temperatures in the 70's.

Enjoy All!
marilyn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't even looked at a knitting needles today and I have so much to do.... but, my brother is in town and DH has given me a choice. I can stay in my robe (it is 6 PM) as I have all day, and rummage for food for dinner OR I can get dressed and we will meet Ted, Cathy and Mom for Mexican. I guess I'm hungrier than I am lazy so off to see if I can look presentable. Besides, I don't want to be considered anti-social..
> ...


I'm assuming you are another lefty like me if you do the crossstitch with the left hand. Do you have a frame that stands by itself? If you have a bed tray or folding TV tray, you can lean hoop or frame against that edge to keep you from holding it with your right thumb. And yes, I do a lot of cross stitch. Black does require good light but there are some tricks. A white ppiece of cloth on your lap will help. If you hae a light box for tracing things, you can put it under your work OR one of those tap lights you can pick up for a couple bucks. It will make a huge difference.

What are you doing about that thumb? Sounds like you should have it looked at or be whereing a splint or brace to keep it still and able to heal.... I would be looking at a new way to hold my right needle that didn't stress my thumb pretty darned soon. I know how hard it must have been to put your things out of sight ... but a good plan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

marilyn, do try the ramekins they are very good. I made them for grandsons today.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I like that idea. I will have to try it. We just need more snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love brussel sprouts, they are my sons favorite veggie, when he was little we told him they were shrunken heads (of cabbage), he thought that was neat and he gobbled them up. I cook mine in some salted water until almost done, I don't core them, and then saute them in butter and garlic and then I add whatever other herbs I'm in the mood for. 
Dreamweaver, love your wristers, those are great. 
Well, now that I'm all caught up, I'm going to go back to watching "Cats" and finish this sock. See you all later.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.


That sounds good. I like both pine nuts and brussel sprouts. I made some couscous with toasted pine nuts, Parmesan cheese, and sun dried tomatoes with rosemary and oregano, S & P for dinner.
I just saw a previous post of cooking the brussel sprouts and sauteing them in butter and garlic. That sounds delicious.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

While walking outdoors today, I noticed 'snow drops'(bulbs) and "pussy willows" in bloom. We have had a very mild Winter here(SO FAR). Lots of wind storms and rain though.(We are in the rain forest after all!!!)


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! I will give it a try!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.
> ...


That sounds sooooo good. We are just heading out for Mexican.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

maggieme said:


> While walking outdoors today, I noticed 'snow drops'(bulbs) and "pussy willows" in bloom. We have had a very mild Winter here(SO FAR). Lots of wind storms and rain though.(We are in the rain forest after all!!!)


I always had snowdrops in IL. My daughter and I just LOVE pussywillows and they are so hard to find. How wonderful to have them growing. I'll have to go to the fancy food market that has a better variety of flowers and see if they have any in yet. They just let you know that sring will come, eventually......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a great time at the aquarium--lots of pictures to sort through and edit now. Of course, taking them through glass and in dark areas isn't easy, and I am sure most of them are not that good, but hopefully I'll have a few to share. We had three girls and me--we laughed a lot and I think everyone had a good time. My favorite things were the jellyfish! They are simply beautiful creatures. I also liked the rays a lot but those moray eels might just give me a nightmare. Eek.

Then we came back here and had ice cream cake and laughed some more. I love that we can hang out together.

And I even got caught up on the posts!



cmaliza said:


> I have a knitting question. I like making cables with the j-hook, but am having trouble finding them to buy. I found one for $2.00...shipping was $4.00! Is anyone familiar with an on-line place that sells j-hooks...larger sizes. I want to use it for making a blanket. Conniesews...any help? thanks.
> Carol (IL)


I've seen those at Joanns, in a set of three sizes. I usually use a dpn for holding cable stitches (shortened a couple in the pencil sharpener for that purpose), though I think I have a couple of those in my box (I never throw anything away!).



5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver, I have not been able to knit for weeks and weeks because of my right thumb. I have no strength in it and the joints in it are extremely sore. I finally had to put my knitting things away as it was so depressing to see them and the WIPs.


Do you know what it is/a treatment? I certainly hope so--I've been getting cramps in my right hand which are annoying, but I can work them out and so far it hasn't stopped me knitting.



myfanwy said:


> dear sorlenna, is this what they call a painted yarn? I love the colour mix. m.


I'm not sure whether that's considered painted or just a variegated. I used Patons Classic Wool--thought I'd try wool again and this one I was able to use! The color is Palais. I just discovered while looking up the color name that Patons website gives you the matching colors to the variegated ones! I wish I had known that before I stood for half an hour in the store deciding which ones would go together. LOL



DorisT said:


> Sue, thanks for the warning. We're getting it now and it's really blowing. Think I'll watch a movie with a warm kitten on my lap. Sounds like a good way to keep warm and watch the snow fall.


Everyone in that snow stay warm & safe! I had no idea it was snowing/bad weather back home until this morning...hope it's not too bad and passes quickly. We may get rain tomorrow/Monday, which we are actually hoping for, as our drought is still going full force and we need a lot to catch up.

And a note on brussels sprouts: when I was a kid, we called them baby cabbages...and my sister and brother and I would count the ones on our plates and each other's to make sure one of us didn't get more than another! I still love 'em.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > My whole family love brussel sprouts, and I know people who have never, and will never eat them.....so SAD!
> ...


 :? sorry, gotta agree with hubby, i think b. sprouts are way stronger than cooked cabbage, my hubby loves them though, so i fix them for him.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh my...oh my...oh my.....just had the celery soup for dinner! How yummy! Dave, that is a home run, touchdown, and goooooooal all in one! Thanks for adding a super hit to my repertoire. )) Actually, because our son is allergic to milk, we ate the soup without the cream and it was very yummy! Fantastic!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I do believe that the thumb thing is all related to my fibermyalgia. So I am just waiting it out and turning to something that does not require my right thumb to be used. Time seems to be a healer of the fibermyalgia pains. They also seem to "rotate" to different body parts when the pain is done in one area. haha, lol, my Mom always says "this too shall pass" and I always think "where is it going next?"

As far as being a lefty, I can do pretty much everything with both hands. It makes no difference to me. But I have never been successful about knitting with the other hand nor crocheting with the hook held in my left hand. Other stuff, I can do with either hand. My grandfather was the same way.

Thank you about the hint of white paper on my lap while using the black aida. I shall sit in my dining room where I am between two huge picture windows for natural lighting. I would likely use a white sheet/pillowcase on my lap. I just have the embroidery hoops and also the plastic cross stitch holders that you hold. I dont know that I have ever seen a floor stand other than in the Mary Maxim catalogue. Some of the aida is quite small for the pictures. My Mom just holds the aida and uses no hoops at all for it. I shall see what happens.  lol, something has to be good for me to do?!?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


I agree with the stronger taste- we were made to eat them as kids, because dad loved them- have never bought them as an adult, and fortunately we are too far north i.e., hot for them to grow well here. Another dislike, loved by my dad was the broad bean. Green beans, yum, come to think of it home grown sweet corn would have to be about my very favourite, but it doesn't touch home grown asparagus- mum grew a wonderful garden for us all!! Gradually managing to sleep these hot nights, also discovered Friday, DH has been mis-diagnosed, it is not Alzheimer's as we had been told. Prognosis is not great, but is certainly a lot less terrifying than Alzheimer's!! lol, glad your scarf has gone well, mine has ended up gifted to someone who loves the colours. I am now working on a beanie for her.
Funny all Dave's receipts this week are right up my ally, mostly copied and pasted- Thanks, Dave.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

maggieme said:


> While walking outdoors today, I noticed 'snow drops'(bulbs) and "pussy willows" in bloom. We have had a very mild Winter here(SO FAR). Lots of wind storms and rain though.(We are in the rain forest after all!!!)


I told my grandsons they have to wait a little bit longer for our pussy willows. They are going to take a branch an plant it at their house.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

DollieD said:


> My whole family love brussel sprouts, and I know people who have never, and will never eat them.....so SAD!


So sad is right. I have never met a vegetable I didn't like. Grew up learning to at least try everything before deciding I didn't like it. If you saw my hips, lol, you know I don't pass up much.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > I have a knitting question. I like making cables with the j-hook, but am having trouble finding them to buy. I found one for $2.00...shipping was $4.00! Is anyone familiar with an on-line place that sells j-hooks...larger sizes. I want to use it for making a blanket. Conniesews...any help? thanks.
> ...


No. Not a crochet hook. This is for knitting...making cables. It's called a j-hook...'cuz it looks like a "J".
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > geewhiz said:
> ...


missed that....wish I had seen it. I love to watch figure skating.
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We just had wonderful fresh brussel sprouts that wer pan sauted with pine nuts... YUM. The spaetzle and the pork tenderloin in an apricot glase were pretty tasty too!!


Dreamweaver, you're making my mouth water. Put apricot on anything and I'm there. I added dried apricot and slices of granny smith apples to a pork tenderloin that I roasted. Now I'm going to have to try the pine nuts with spaetzle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

just seen that whitney Houston has died, I really enjoyed her, fare thee well


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> About the fresh herbs.... sometimes I take my basil leaves and parsley leaves and put them on a cookie sheet in the freezer after being rinsed, once they are frozen, put them in freezer bags and use as needed.


I've never tried this. Do they turn black?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.


I use a recipe from The Silver Palette...that has a mustard/maple syrup/walnut sauce over the Br. Sprouts.....oh so yummy! It is a staple of our Thanksgiving meal. Made a fan of our daughter who wouldn't touch Br. sprouts before that.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


I'm guessing it will be done at worlds, so you could see it if that is broadcast. I have found NBC's coverage very inferior to ABC's.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

No snow but wind so strong it nearly blew my dog over. She decided that what ever she had to do wasn't worth it and came running back inside! The temp said 50 today but with the wind blowing so hard it felt like zero!
I'm working on an afghan for my great grandson but doubt it will be done in time. I forgot he came early and was thinking I had until April. Not. He came on the 22nd of Feb! So I better get off the KP and back to the afghan!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, so glad your DH doesn't have alzheimers, hope that the new diagnosis is well treatable. 
Whitney Houston, so sad, I hadn't heard yet, she will be missed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Michale Symon has fried Br. Sprouts at one if his restaurants in Cleveland. They are famous and absolutely fantastic! Shredded and fried...SOOOOO good! An infrequent treat! I think Br. sprouts are beginning to make a step to the forefront...maybe. We have use Br. sprouts in fondue dinners....both with cheese and oil pots.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nickerina said:


> No snow but wind so strong it nearly blew my dog over. She decided that what ever she had to do wasn't worth it and came running back inside! The temp said 50 today but with the wind blowing so hard it felt like zero!
> I'm working on an afghan for my great grandson but doubt it will be done in time. I forgot he came early and was thinking I had until April. Not. He came on the 22nd of Feb! So I better get off the KP and back to the afghan!!


Lol...That reminded me of the day my stepmother said she took my dads pomeranian out to go potty and the wind literally blew him over, he would stand up and the wind would knock him back down, poor pups. She lives in Wyoming on the Nebraska border.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I too just read about Whitney Houston's passing, how sad for her family. She was so talented. 

I too enjoy watching ice skating events. I remember as kids we used to go to the neighborhood park district. They used to push all the snow around the edges of the park and each night they would add layer after layer of water to make the ice rink. We would skate for hours, and my dad would come pick us up in the car - he would bring a thermos of hot chocolate for us.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


Here's one:
http://www.clover-usa.com/product/0/3008/_/Jumbo_Cable_Stitch_Holder


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Its just your average white sauce or alfredo sauce. Don't know about sweet onion sauce at all. Enjoy it.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have seen Michael Symon make that brussels sprouts recipe where he shreds them on The Chew. I have also done that and added them to my homemade vegetable soup; I use my knife and just slice them very thin rather that using a grater.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Re: Brussel Sprouts
I peel off some of the 'Ratty' looking leaves and cut an "X" in the bottom about 1/2 inch deep. Speeds up cooking. Don't know where I learned this. Our Family is split about 1/2 and 1/2 about the merits of Brussel Sprouts. I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in a frozen London on 10th February 2012
> 
> Dave, Quick Question here. From our local paper I see that Feb 7th was Dicken's 200 Birthday and the paper talked of the observation of the same in Great Britain. The article noted that the, "The Royal Mail has issued two new stamps featuring Dicken's characters". Would you have any knowledge of how someone in the states could order a couple of those stamps?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Spurs are winning, hopefully they keep it up, sorry New Jersey.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

I throughly love ice skating. My granddaughter has been skating for the last four years. She is now 12.Unfortunately she broke her arm in practice this last summer, but has finally recovered. she loves ice skating. i have an earlier vcr tape of T&D. I pull it out ever now and then and watch it. Did you happen to see the jr champion for this year-Last name is Chen. That young man is fantastic. Look forward to seeing a lot of him in competion. Reminds a little of Scott Hamilton, Kurt Browning,etc. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Wannabear....order has been placed. Ready to tackle the blanket!
Carol (IL)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Beautiful work-Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This has been a knitting day for me. I have really enjoyed the quiet time with my needles. Even the dogs let me knit. Watching the Mavs and it is a close game. Way behind in the TP posts. Hope to get caught up tomorrow! I'm knitting a little draw string purse to take to the Mavs game. I don't know if I'll finish it by Mon. when I go to a game, but I'm going to try!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > About the fresh herbs.... sometimes I take my basil leaves and parsley leaves and put them on a cookie sheet in the freezer after being rinsed, once they are frozen, put them in freezer bags and use as needed.
> ...


I just take the herbs freshly cut, rince them off if needed, and pop them right into the ziplock freezer bags. I just take out what I need from the baggies and reseal the baggies. Mine have never turned black and I get no freezer burn. I also freeze dill, rosemary, and other herbs. So does my Mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.
> ...


Silver Palette has some terrific recipes. I'll check that one out because the syrup and walnuts can't go wrong and I'm always trying to find a way to fancy up some veggies for the vegitarian granddaughter....


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > About the fresh herbs.... sometimes I take my basil leaves and parsley leaves and put them on a cookie sheet in the freezer after being rinsed, once they are frozen, put them in freezer bags and use as needed.
> ...


nope


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This has been a knitting day for me. I have really enjoyed the quiet time with my needles. Even the dogs let me knit. Watching the Mavs and it is a close game. Way behind in the TP posts. Hope to get caught up tomorrow! I'm knitting a little draw string purse to take to the Mavs game. I don't know if I'll finish it by Mon. when I go to a game, but I'm going to try!


I'm assuming the bag is a lovely royal blue..... Go Mavs. I'm going to do my knitting while watching the Stars tomorrow... You aren't kidding about a close game and only 29 seconds to go.......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This has been a knitting day for me. I have really enjoyed the quiet time with my needles. Even the dogs let me knit. Watching the Mavs and it is a close game. Way behind in the TP posts. Hope to get caught up tomorrow! I'm knitting a little draw string purse to take to the Mavs game. I don't know if I'll finish it by Mon. when I go to a game, but I'm going to try!


Aren't they playing the Spurs on Monday? I think they just said that's are next game, it should be a really good one. 
It's such a fun rivalry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We had an over abundance of jalapenos at the end of the growing season this year, so I put them in a ziplock bag of water and froze a bunch, they look great and so far use great. 
We have a rosemary in the yard, the poor thing, I use a lot of rosemary and the poor plant doesn't have much left but it sure does handle the weather and whatever else I throw at it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aren't they playing the Spurs on Monday? I think they just said that's are next game, it should be a really good one. 
It's such a fun rivalry.[/quote]

No, the Clippers. It should be a good game, but the Clippers are really good! Spurs/Mavs is a fun rivalry, especially when the Mavs win! LOL Now, Houston is coming up! Texas should have a 3 team rivalry soon. This is the 2nd overtime and I'm really getting nervous. I type faster the more exciting the game gets. Hope my spelling isn't too bad!

Dreamweaver, I guess I'll have to come to your house to get rosemary! I would like to start growing herbs, but have never had a lot of luck. I think I'm going to put some herbs, tomatoes, and jalapenos out this year. Hope it isn't as hot as last year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maryanne - from florida to chicago - o-o-o-o-o-o-h - have you ever lived in chicago? wonderful town but it gets really cold in the winter and generally they get loads of snow. i'd be incined to stay in florida. lol

good luck with the packing - i love to pack - am very good at it - i hate to unpack - am very bad at it - just remember to breath and do nice things for yourself often.

sam



maryanne said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a while since I've visited and I just had to catch up a little. I have been packing when home for the move to Chicago, and visiting my children, grandchldren, and greatgrandchildren also.
> 
> I've been reading a few posts everyday when I take a break, and I will be doing a little everyday. I probably won't take the time to post much as I have to be ready to leave in March. I just want you all to know how much I appreciate you and the tea party and the forum. Thank you all for all your lovely posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandma m - welcome to the tea party- i lived in seattle for twenty years - miss the weather during the winter - enjoy the ohio hot summers though.

hope you join us often - the more the merrier.

sam



Grandma M said:


> This is my first tea party. Hope I am not intruding. Your ramikins sound delectable so I am copying the receipe.I live in western Wa. which hardly get any snow at all We had our winter already- one week of snow and now melted. Our weather today is 54 degrees farniheit and a bit of rain.This is our rainy season. The mountains have a good pack of snow and you all really need to move over here and enjoy good warm weather.


----------



## catladyjwld (Aug 14, 2011)

9pm Sat, 02/11. Here in Fresno, CA it's a balmy 52°F. Yesterday was even warmer, at 70°F. Sounds strange to say it, but we could use a bit of that European Snow. We're going to be into another low-water spring and summer, which is bad for agriculture (big thing around here). We don't even have enough rain to keep the pastures green for the beef and milk cattle. 
But I'm still knitting and crocheting: small afghans for a charity that gives to convalescent homes. Also an occasional blanket for my cats: they always love new ones. Lots of yarn in stock, so I'm set for a long cold winter, if it ever gets here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome diana - we love new people to join in - the more the merrier - the crab fest sounds wonderful - i love crab.

sam

you can't buy fresh crab in northwest ohio - even on a good day.



diana schneider said:


> Hi Everyone, I wanted to join in too! I like the recipe you gave us, Dave. I'm going to fix it up on Sunday am. My DH's B.day was 2-9 and we went to a Crab Feed. Do you have these in Jan/Feb? Very popular in California! Crab was tasty, lots of it, along with salad, pasta, and tri-tip steak. Cost was $37 pp. Our table went thru 8 or 9 pans of crab! Yummy! Hugs, Diana/N. Ca.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> maryanne - from florida to chicago - o-o-o-o-o-o-h - have you ever lived in chicago? wonderful town but it gets really cold in the winter and generally they get loads of snow. i'd be incined to stay in florida. lol
> 
> good luck with the packing - i love to pack - am very good at it - i hate to unpack - am very bad at it - just remember to breath and do nice things for yourself often.
> 
> ...


Good Luck with the move. Remember, this is giving you a good opportunity to clean out things you don't really want or need and to rediscover things you have forgoten about.

I loved living in the Chicago area because people didn't expect you to be out all the time and a good snow gave me an excuse to stay in and knit all day or whatever roject I had going.

I'm also really good at packing and I WAS good at unpacking until I started unpacking Mom this past month. We have to look at each item, needed or not and remember everything about each thing. It is taking FOREVER... Some of the stuff isn't even hers but things that different grandmother's and dad saved.

Hope you have a grand time exploring a wonderful city.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and their apricot baskets are addictive, Dave[/quote]

i love anything having to do with apricots -- the apricot baskets sound wonderful - even worth a trip to london to get some.

sam


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope it warms for you in London. But you have the benefit of experiencing seasons. Here in Califonia it is mostly the same, sort of makes of "hummmmm" of it when there are no real measurements of time. But I am not complaining, can always go to the mountains to visit the snow, then drive down to sunshine. 
Love the patterns as always. 
K


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> [ I planted rosemary on my parking strip and pretty much ignored it... very rarely did the sprinkler reach the plants. The plants became huge shrubs that I had to prune away from the sidewalk constantly. ]
> 
> Dreamweaver....glad to hear that there are some rosemary plantings here in the US that got to be more than just "sturdy herbal plantings". The every first time I saw rosemary of that proportion, I was in Queenstown, NZ. The sloped walkway up to my hotel room had shrubs at least 4' tall as landscaping. It wasn't until the 2nd time I went up , when I grabbed a branch that I recognized the familiar fragrance & was astounded as to the size. I have never been successful getting mine to grow that large....lucky you.


Year before last my daughter bought several herbs in the little 2" pots and planted them The rosemary and lavender are now about 1 1/2 feet tall. We have re-planted them in different pots a few times and now they are planted in the yard. But now that I know how big the rosemary can get I think I better move it again and find a permanent spot for it. Any ideas as to what type of exposure I should look for or does it even care?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - why an xcut on the bottom of brussel sprouts?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.


----------



## catladyjwld (Aug 14, 2011)

Dave, you seem to be the host of this Tea Party, How often do you meet? I've been off line for a few months, would like to join the group. Meets every day, or what?

Just checked, Dave doesn't seem to be online. Thewren, see that you are online so can you tell me a little about this group?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > 81 brighteyes,
> ...


Our Dr. told us that if we can get past the grossness, we could use the netipots to help with allergies too. She said that she uses one herself, and that the only way she can stand to do it is to use it in the shower. She said that we could either use the store bought powder, or she gave us a recipe that is very similar to the one brighteyes gave. However, as has been mentioned, you should check with your OWN Dr. before using anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dreamweaver - why an xcut on the bottom of brussel sprouts?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It used to be that brussel sprouts were usually boiled and the X-cut kept them from falling apart. I don't know why. It was just a Julia Child trick. We don't boil them anymore so we don't do it. We add a little water and steam in microwave for 10 minutes and then saute in butter and add a little bacon and pine nuts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pattys 76........ My rosemary was in full sun and in rather poor soil. I think that it can survive just about any spot though.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, when my Mom used to can jams and jellies when we were kids, she never put anything in to disperse the foam. It was our treat for all of the pealing and chopping we had to do to help her with the canning. It tasted fabulous on toast or just plain bread. Jelly Bread was a favorite snack for us all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

catlady - do join us - you will enjoy it - join in the conversation or start a new topic = this is a tea party so we tend to keep it light - nothing contraversial - i'm beginning to think this group does nothing but knit and eat for the number of wip we hear about and the load of recipes we share. if you have a favorite recipe please share it anytime.

hope to hear from you often.l

sam



catladyjwld said:


> Dave, you seem to be the host of this Tea Party, How often do you meet? I've been off line for a few months, would like to join the group. Meets every day, or what?
> 
> Just checked, Dave doesn't seem to be online. Thewren, see that you are online so can you tell me a little about this group?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


5mmdpns, We called them Bavarians. When I was in high school, my best friend's mother worked at a local bakery, and she used to make a doughnut that was absolutely fabulous!! It was a chocolat lover's fantasy! Chocolate Bavarian filled with chocolate creme pudding, chocolate glaze, and chocolate sprinkles. YUM!!! :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i am at the end - i went to bed last night on page 4 - left for indianapolis at nine - did not get up until almost eight so no time for the tp - got home around 10:30 and there were nineteen pages of posts - goodness. sounds like everyone was having a good time.

my second oldest granddaughter was 16 on thursday - celebrated today with an open house. about 360 miles round trip - makes a long day. actually went with my exwife - she drove - i knit on the way down - gabbed off and on - it went well. don't need to do it again real soon. lol

sam


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. What a week it's been here in San Diego, CA. Beautiful weather although I think we're having a bit of rain tomorrow. Today was sunny and seventy and lovely. Ran errands all day, just stopped to relax with a cup of my favorite Keurig coffee mocha with a little Bailey's--great! My son made a pot roast so I didn't even have to cook.
Sad news yesterday, my office partner who has been very ill with cancer passed away. I will miss her so much; she was a lovely woman.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, 
Have you tried dried Turkish apricots? I bought two bags with my $8.50 REI Store rebate, extravagant. Very tasty for dried. 
I have a recipe you might like if you don't already have it. It is from a Cambell's Golden Mushroom Soup can. 

Fry up some pork chops, include some sweet onion and any asssortment of pepper. The red and yellow are sweet, look good in the golden mushroom soup. 
Add the soup, golden is pretty but any will do, and a little liquid. Make sure you get all the scraping from the bottom of the pan. Just before serving, stir in apricot halves, just to warm them otherwise they get mushy. I know fruit compliments pork, but I was skeptical of this recipe. VERY Tasty. 
My husband claims he doesn't like apricots, however, said they were the best he ever tasted. Probably the first. 
People comment this is a very fancy dish, looks pretty with rice, but so easy. 
Growing up in rural PA, winter fruit was a luxury, so I learned to love canned apricots. Good thing too as, unfortunately, here in CA, the little things in the stores are usually so green and hard they sort of draw me back to reliable canned.
Let me know if you try this. 
Karen


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

maggieme said:


> Re: Brussel Sprouts
> I peel off some of the 'Ratty' looking leaves and cut an "X" in the bottom about 1/2 inch deep. Speeds up cooking. Don't know where I learned this. Our Family is split about 1/2 and 1/2 about the merits of Brussel Sprouts. I LOVE THEM!


I learned to shred Br. Sprouts and use them raw in a salad from The Chew. That is new to me, and it is really good in a salad.....pretty, too. It's so delicate.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


I cut 'em in half, steam them, and then toss them with lemon, garlic salt and butter. Sometimes I add sesame seeds to the tossing. YUM!


----------



## catladyjwld (Aug 14, 2011)

Have a favorite recipe, too, which my daughter calls a cardiologists worst nightmare. My grandmother called it Martha Washington candy, but I have no idea where that name came from. It is still the one my family uses for this Christmas favorite. Also makes a good kids' group project, but make sure all surfaces are washable. You'll see why as you read the recipe

Martha Washington Candy
Ingredients:
1 can Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk
1/2 c white Crisco shortening
2 lbs powdered sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract

Combine the ingredients into a large bowl using an electric mixer (in the same order given). The last bit of sugar usually is added using your hands to mix it since you will wind up with a Play-Doh type mass. Take Tble spoon size lumps and shape into balls. Set on wax paper to air dry while you finish all the dough and prepare the coating.

Coating:
16 oz bag semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/2 bar paraffin wax (to help coating set up and to offset some of that sweetness)

Melt chocolate chips and wax in top of double boiler until just melted stage. You want it kind of thick.

Using a fork or dipping loop (if you have one) dip the balls of dough into the coating and place back on wax paper until hardened. 

Notes: 
1. Amount of coating needed depends on how large/small you make the balls. I have also tried rolling out dough and cutting into shapes, but they don't hold well if they have sharp corners, as the powdered sugar seems to melt a bit with the dipping process. 

2. Here is where the fun comes in: the kids usually get the powdered sugar all over when they mix it into the dough. Chocolate gets dripped all over, too, but the mess is part of the fun.

3. For the grown-ups, the best part is letting the rest of the coating mix cool, then having a food fight with it. You usually need a hot shower afterwards, but it is fun.

The candy is similar to a divinity and VERY sweet. It is so rich, we usually save it as a Christmas treat and gift.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Catlady, just to supplement Sam's answer - the teaparty starts at approximately 5 p.m. CST, in the US. Dave puts a link to it at the end of the previous week's teaparty, which is usually still going strong, usually 50 pages or more. The best way to be sure you get in on the start, is to click the "watch" button on the upper left of the thread, and then you will receive e-mails when there have been replies posted. Too complicated? The teaparty will show up on Saturday morning in the "main" section of the forum. Dave has been hosting this extravaganza for about 6 months now, and it's a lot of fun. We try to keep it civil and light and we are all very supportive of each other. Happy to see you here.



thewren said:


> catlady - do join us - you will enjoy it - join in the conversation or start a new topic = this is a tea party so we tend to keep it light - nothing contraversial - i'm beginning to think this group does nothing but knit and eat for the number of wip we hear about and the load of recipes we share. if you have a favorite recipe please share it anytime.
> 
> hope to hear from you often.l
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi Maryanne, You may be ready, but is Chicago ready for you? Hope you have a smooth move. Look forward to your being in the area.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, Quick Question here. From our local paper I see that Feb 7th was Dicken's 200 Birthday and the paper talked of the observation of the same in Great Britain. The article noted that the, "The Royal Mail has issued two new stamps featuring Dicken's characters". Would you have any knowledge of how someone in the states could order a couple of those stamps?
> Thank you!
> marilyn


I'm not into collecting things, but I checked the Royal Mail's website and couldn't find anything since the set they issued in 1970. This month they are issuing a _Britons of Distinction_ set on the 23rd and he isn't one of them.

http://shop.royalmail.com/stamps-issue-by-issue/britons-of-distinction/icat/britonsofdistinction/

However, the Royal Mint has issued a £2 coin:

http://www.royalmint.com/store/catalogue/themes/charles-dickens-coins.aspx?src=dropdown_CharlesDickens

That looks rather good.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds wonderful karena - will have to try it - i really like the golden mushroom soup

sam



Karena said:


> Sam,
> Have you tried dried Turkish apricots? I bought two bags with my $8.50 REI Store rebate, extravagant. Very tasty for dried.
> I have a recipe you might like if you don't already have it. It is from a Cambell's Golden Mushroom Soup can.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> For various and Sundry reasons, mainly an ailing computer I haven't been able to enjoy the Tea Party for a couple of weeks and even here today we are at 16 pages before I could get to it. But I love this list! You guys are all the best! Dave the Egg Cozy's are adorable! I will try to do the rosemary ramikins although I am intimidated by ramikins. I love Creme' Brule' but always mess it up. Anyhow, I am determined to give this a try!
> 
> I feel your pain over being so cold. When we lived back east (USA) I felt like a bear because I hibernated most of the winter. Here now in California it is balmy! We've been having temperatures in the 70's.
> 
> ...


Glad you like my little cosies, I couldn't resist the little bow tie for the BAFTAs and Oscars.

Do have a go at the little savoury ramekins, people get intiidated by the idea of souffles, but theyre actually very easy. The trick is to stir one spoonful of the whisked egg whites into the sauce and mix it in thoroughly, this 'slackens' the sauce and means you can fold in the the rest of the egg whites without beat out the air.

The temperature dropped to -7degC last night and it's snowing very lightly again in Kent, just enough to make the roads treacherous! We're promised a bit of a thaw this afternoon and a return to more normal temperatures this week, I've had enough of Winter for this year!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, so glad your DH doesn't have alzheimers, hope that the new diagnosis is well treatable.
> Whitney Houston, so sad, I hadn't heard yet, she will be missed.


Dear Poledra65, thank you for your kind thoughts. I feel like a millstone has lifted, and the DH goes for a simple lab. test one day next week, which may solve the problem. This is largely thanks to darowil in Adelaide, who is offline by my calculation for most of this week. Amazing where us KP'ers can end up!! the dogs an d I are sitting around the fan, although the weather has broken a bit. I am blaming the Icelandic volcano, and the huge eruption in Chile last year, for a lot of the odd weather we are all experiencing, I guess you are headed towards rest- it being 8-30 p.m. here, I now add 2-3 hours for America, and subtract a day- so you are heading into Sunday, as we have cooled down towards Monday. lol, m.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Oh my...oh my...oh my.....just had the celery soup for dinner! How yummy! Dave, that is a home run, touchdown, and goooooooal all in one! Thanks for adding a super hit to my repertoire. )) Actually, because our son is allergic to milk, we ate the soup without the cream and it was very yummy! Fantastic!
> Carol (IL)


I'm glad you both enjoyed it. I should have put that the cream is optional, I sometimes leave it out because the soup has a nice fresh taste on its own.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, when my Mom used to can jams and jellies when we were kids, she never put anything in to disperse the foam. It was our treat for all of the pealing and chopping we had to do to help her with the canning. It tasted fabulous on toast or just plain bread. Jelly Bread was a favorite snack for us all.


How much foam appears varies, if you get any, a small knob of butter will disperse it. I find I get more when I use beet sugar, less with cane sugar, but it varies from batch to batch.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

catladyjwld said:


> Dave, you seem to be the host of this Tea Party, How often do you meet? I've been off line for a few months, would like to join the group. Meets every day, or what?
> 
> Just checked, Dave doesn't seem to be online. Thewren, see that you are online so can you tell me a little about this group?


Good morning and welcome to the Tea Party. I started it last Spring as a little corner where KP members could meet and chat about all things inconsequential and non-controversial and get to know each other. We do discuss our knitting, but also our holidays, home life, families and there seem to be one or two foodies around.

So join in and have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Hope it warms for you in London. But you have the benefit of experiencing seasons. Here in Califonia it is mostly the same, sort of makes of "hummmmm" of it when there are no real measurements of time. But I am not complaining, can always go to the mountains to visit the snow, then drive down to sunshine.
> Love the patterns as always.
> K


We do have seasons in London, sometimes all four of them in the same day!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

catladyjwld said:


> Dave, you seem to be the host of this Tea Party, How often do you meet? I've been off line for a few months, would like to join the group. Meets every day, or what?
> 
> Just checked, Dave doesn't seem to be online. Thewren, see that you are online so can you tell me a little about this group?


have not checked through to see if you got your reply, but yes the group is open, discussion is open, but steers clear of controversy, most of the time. Dave starts each Teaparty about 11-59p.m. GMT, Fridays. If you want to make it to page one, you need to watch the clock, and check Dave's posting under the previous week's Tea Party. Maybe because it is winter in the north a lot is talk of food, sometimes knitting, sometimes just whatever is concerning you. Wishing you much enjoyment! myfanwy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Sprouts are very much on the menu over here, especially the carvery type pubs and restaurants. We shall be having them with our roast pork for Sunday lunch, we're staying at home to-day, I don't like the look of the weather!

Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I like my brussels plain, the little cross in the bottom is to get the heat into the centre of the tightly packed leaves so they are evenly cooked, by the way. 

As an alternative, try mixing together:

2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

Blanch the sprouts in boiling water for a couple of minutes, drain thoroughly on kitchen paper. Toss them in the olive oil dressing so they are well coated and roast in an oven at 175degC/350degF/Regulo4 for 25 minutes. Stir well, then sprinkle some grated cheese over the top and return to the oven for a further 5-10 minutes.

Makes a nice change.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dave, remembered something I wanted to ask last week but forgot. Dh & I went to see Iron Lady, and really loved it. Always thought she was gutsy, but didn't know much about her. How do the Brits feel about the movie? d


I think Meryl Streep is brilliant and most people think she deserves a BAFTA for her portrayal of the autocratrix. As with the subject, opinion about the film is divided. Some, like our current PM, think it shouldn't have depicted her decline, but it took the conservative party a while to work out she might be mad, it's so very difficult to spot insanity in a politician; her detractors think it's far too sympathetic a portrayal.

It will be interesting to see what happens tonight, are the BAFTAs broadcast in America?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


My list is very long, I've already got enough for the whole of the Michaelmas term in 2013. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll have to start planning a route for a big adventure.

Dave

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


I just got a j hook from Hobby Lobby. It came in a package of more than one cable holder. I had been using a double point, but like the j hook better. I am doing a honey comb stitch up the front and back of a sweater and couldn't find my j hooks so bought another.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> catladyjwld said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you seem to be the host of this Tea Party, How often do you meet? I've been off line for a few months, would like to join the group. Meets every day, or what?
> ...


One or two foodies this made me laugh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > catladyjwld said:
> ...


Me too, how are you nanaCaren !?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > My husband just cuts the root off and doesn't even bother with the X cut on the bottom. He does them in the microwave with a little water for about 10 minutes and then sautes with butter and pine nuts... So good.
> ...


I just looked up the sauce it can go with dinner tonight.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm also really good at packing and I WAS good at unpacking until I started unpacking Mom this past month. We have to look at each item, needed or not and remember everything about each thing. It is taking FOREVER... Some of the stuff isn't even hers but things that different grandmother's and dad saved.


Jynx, I haven't read all the way through to the end yet, so maybe someone else has offered this thought. Would your mother be agreeable or able to write about all of her treasures? That way, you could get them all out and in a centralized location. She could look at each one and write a paragraph (or page) about each one. Then you could take a photo of the item, attach it to the written work and put the item where it will be placed. 
That way, she can keep all her memories and you wont have to listen to them individually. If she only does a few at a time, those cherished belongings can be put away. She will also be creating a sort of history ('herstory') that might be of interest to future generations. If she can't write, maybe she could speak into a recorder and have her thoughts transcribed.
Just an idea.

Sue


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

One or two foodies this made me laugh.[/quote]

Me too, how are you nanaCaren !?[/quote]

I am doing good. It has gone up to 5F this morning with a very light falling of snow. Yesterday the oldest daughter came over with two of her boys. Had a wonderful visit, served the ramekins that Dave had posted. Very big hit with them. I sent her home with the receipt for those and the coconut buns. Today I will be making the buns again but, am going to use some coconut flour in the buns.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also really good at packing and I WAS good at unpacking until I started unpacking Mom this past month. We have to look at each item, needed or not and remember everything about each thing. It is taking FOREVER... Some of the stuff isn't even hers but things that different grandmother's and dad saved.
> ...


I think that's a great idea, if she is willing to do it. Then all those memories will be there for the grandkids and others who would be interested in the past. Then you don't feel overwhelmed and she won't feel ignored or rushed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also really good at packing and I WAS good at unpacking until I started unpacking Mom this past month. We have to look at each item, needed or not and remember everything about each thing. It is taking FOREVER... Some of the stuff isn't even hers but things that different grandmother's and dad saved.
> ...


What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Sunday morning to everyone! Woke to temp of 6 degrees F brrrrr was not expecting this bitter cold, should get up to 40 this afternoon so not terribly bad weather. After living in CO for several years this is a treat! Though I do miss the quiet that the blanket of snow brings, was enjoying a quiet morning one day, decided to have coffee before trying to tunnel out of my cabin, when I hear a roar of a snowmobile, they were riding the roof of the cabin, LOL.. very surprised when I burst though and waved them off.. seems no one had "wintered" the place in years and was one of their favorite areas to do some jumps. After help from a friend with a huge plow, we managed to keep the area clear enough so as to discourage any others that might have the roof jumping ideas. I was at 8500 ft in the San Juan Mountains in Southwest CO. The only human for 8 miles and I loved it, sure wish the internet had all the info back then about knitting, all I had was a couple of books to self teach.. but I did make a lot of slippers and sewed several quilt tops. Have a warm and wonderful day!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, when my Mom used to can jams and jellies when we were kids, she never put anything in to disperse the foam. It was our treat for all of the pealing and chopping we had to do to help her with the canning. It tasted fabulous on toast or just plain bread. Jelly Bread was a favorite snack for us all.
> ...


Pattys76 my mom was the same way. We would help with the picking and prep work and she would let us have the foam as a reward and a sample of what is to come later.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

cmaliza, I have some at the store. I will look Monday and let you know.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning Everybody! Well, the blizzard I beat home yesterday had melted by 5 p.m. but was replaced by gale-force winds. Then sometime overnight we were given an additional inch or so of what they call "wintery mix". What I call it isn't fit for publication!!!! (My idea of wintery mix involve things like Tom Collins, White Russian, Mulled Wine, etc.)
On another note, the receipts this week have finally beaten me down: The only remaining vestage of my almost 20 years of vegetarianism is now beef. The pork chop receipts have my taste buds quivering at the thought. I guess I can't consider myself a v-tarian anymore, can I? Sigh, another failure?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> One or two foodies this made me laugh.


Me too, how are you nanaCaren !?[/quote]

I am doing good. It has gone up to 5F this morning with a very light falling of snow. Yesterday the oldest daughter came over with two of her boys. Had a wonderful visit, served the ramekins that Dave had posted. Very big hit with them. I sent her home with the receipt for those and the coconut buns. Today I will be making the buns again but, am going to use some coconut flour in the buns.[/quote]

As I am pretty sure I mentioned I have never seen such here, but am sure it will intensify the coconutty ness!! I am still fiddling around getting my Roti flour that I can get really cheaply, to work as I want. I was getting 'fly away roofs' but tried pricking out the bubble, and that seems to work. Hubby has requested a return to white bread, so I am now baking separately for us both.
Have you had a chance to try the 'siamu' yet? I should mention that the spoons although they are 15ml which may be an awkward measure for you, were also 'heaped' rather than level. Fale wants me to make some today, because his bread is getting a little stale. We had a little drizzle last night which has brought temperatures down to more comfortable! however it has now started to downpour, so my hopes of line drying the washing are vanishing, (bummer), lol, m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning Everybody! Well, the blizzard I beat home yesterday had melted by 5 p.m. but was replaced by gale-force winds. Then sometime overnight we were given an additional inch or so of what they call "wintery mix". What I call it isn't fit for publication!!!! (My idea of wintery mix involve things like Tom Collins, White Russian, Mulled Wine, etc.)
> On another note, the receipts this week have finally beaten me down: The only remaining vestage of my almost 20 years of vegetarianism is now beef. The pork chop receipts have my taste buds quivering at the thought. I guess I can't consider myself a v-tarian anymore, can I? Sigh, another failure?


Hi siouxann! just be like me and call yourself 'semi vegetarian!!!
DD is ovo-lacto v. and so strict she has separate pans for her dear hubby to cook their meat- often sausages which the two kids apparently love. GS is just up to the potty training phase at 2. Plastic nappies have changed ideas about all sorts of things. Bronwen has a facebook page and a blog running that you might like to look at. Under BK Crafts and Keystones. lol m.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning to all from California where the weather today is expected to be 64F and sunny.

I always read the TP posts but today I just had to join in. All this talk of brussels sprouts has made my mouth water, even at 6:30am, and I thought I'd offer my favorite way to cook them.

Add a splash of olive oil to a pan and render some diced pancetta. Cook until crispy to taste.
Remove pancetta from pan and reserve.
Place halved brussels sprouts, cut side down, in the pan of remaining oil/pancetta fat to caramelize. 
When they are nicely browned add about 3/4 cup of water to the pan, cover, and steam on med/high heat until almost tender.
Remove the cover and add a good splash of balsamic vinegar and reduce over high med/heat.
The water will evaporate leaving a beautiful balsamic glaze.
Add the cooked pancetta back in and serve!

In re-reading this, it sounds like a lot of steps but really takes about 10 minutes or less, from start to finish.

Happy Sunday,
Gracieanne


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it warms for you in London. But you have the benefit of experiencing seasons. Here in Califonia it is mostly the same, sort of makes of "hummmmm" of it when there are no real measurements of time. But I am not complaining, can always go to the mountains to visit the snow, then drive down to sunshine.
> ...


Dave..same here in Canada..4 seasons in a day. We have finally got snow over the weekend..maybe 3 inches, before that there was NOTHING! The few snowfalls we have had this winter have melted right away. Hubby has only shovelled about 3 times all winter..very unusual for us, but I am not complaining..I am feeling winter in my bones now and I think becoming a "snowbird" in the winter to Florida or someplace warm is in the near future!

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from California where the weather today is expected to be 64F and sunny.
> 
> I always read the TP posts but today I just had to join in. All this talk of brussels sprouts has made my mouth water, even at 6:30am, and I thought I'd offer my favorite way to cook them.
> 
> ...


a propos ?sp. pancetta, never seen it locally, v. occasionally I have seen real boconcini, but our bacon people are a bit slow with 'new ' ideas. sigh!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Oh, I want to try this one too! We usually just microwave frozen brussel sprouts and serve with butter. Fresh ones are hard to find or are very expensive.

June


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to all from California where the weather today is expected to be 64F and sunny.
> ...


I'm sure bacon would work equally well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

As I am pretty sure I mentioned I have never seen such here, but am sure it will intensify the coconutty ness!! I am still fiddling around getting my Roti flour that I can get really cheaply, to work as I want. I was getting 'fly away roofs' but tried pricking out the bubble, and that seems to work. Hubby has requested a return to white bread, so I am now baking separately for us both.
Have you had a chance to try the 'siamu' yet? I should mention that the spoons although they are 15ml which may be an awkward measure for you, were also 'heaped' rather than level. Fale wants me to make some today, because his bread is getting a little stale. We had a little drizzle last night which has brought temperatures down to more comfortable! however it has now started to downpour, so my hopes of line drying the washin are vanishing, (bummer), lol, m.[/quote]

Yes I did get to try the 'siamu' it is good. My daughter liked it too. I have to make separate bread too. Mike & Michael like white bread the girls & myself like other breads. Pumpernickel is the one that is liked by everyone here. I miss hanging the clothes out on the line. In my younger years would hang it out even in the winter. What is Roti flour, I've never heard of it.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Karena and Sam. I love apricots too, My daughter and I worked together on this dish. Sorry I don't have it in proper order, but it is vey easy and I hope everyone will forgive me. I may even have posted it before in proper form, but I'm not sure. 

2 to 4 lamb shanks

celery, carrots, large sweet onion, garlic, yellow and/or orange sweet pepper. 

white wine, vegetable broth

thyme, rosemary. marjoram (or your choice)

Basmati, wild and long grained, or Royal rice 

salt and pepper to taste

dried apricots

Brown the shanks well in a little oil in a heavy pot. Remove and set aside. Add vegetables which have been coursely chopped or sliced and saute for a few minutes.

Place the shanks in the pot and almost cover with vegetable broth and a little white wine. Bring heat up almost to a boil, reduce and slow simmer until shanks are done. Add herbs when pot has cooled to slow simmer, and salt and pepper when it is done and ready to serve. Make rice while shanks are cooking. Follow directions on package and add quartered apricots at the beginning of simmer.

Good served in a large shallow bowl with crusty artisan bread, French green beans or simple salad and cold white wine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As I am pretty sure I mentioned I have never seen such here, but am sure it will intensify the coconutty ness!! I am still fiddling around getting my Roti flour that I can get really cheaply, to work as I want. I was getting 'fly away roofs' but tried pricking out the bubble, and that seems to work. Hubby has requested a return to white bread, so I am now baking separately for us both.
> 
> Have you had a chance to try the 'siamu' yet? I should mention that the spoons although they are 15ml which may be an awkward measure for you, were also 'heaped' rather than level. Fale wants me to make some today, because his bread is getting a little stale. We had a little drizzle last night which has brought temperatures down to more comfortable! however it has now started to downpour, so my hopes of line drying the washin are vanishing, (bummer), lol, m.


Yes I did get to try the 'siamu' it is good. My daughter liked it too. I have to make separate bread too. Mike & Michael like white bread the girls & myself like other breads. Pumpernickel is the one that is liked by everyone here. I miss hanging the clothes out on the line. In my younger years would hang it out even in the winter. What is Roti flour, I've never heard of it.[/quote]

Gosh I would love to know how you make your pumpernickel, I've never yet found a really good receipt!

Roti flour, is grown and ground in India- we have a lot of Sikhs, and Pakistanis, as well as other peoples from both India, and Fiji. Roti are one of the Indian flat breads. While in Glasgow Scotland, last year I chanced on Chappatti flour which made the best wholemeal loaf I have ever baked. I hope to go to a local Pakistani supplier on Tuesday, to see if they have any similar. I am also heading to the chicken farm, to get chicken wings- not a personal favourite, but Fale and the dogs love 'em lol, m .
p.s., winter would sort of 'freeze dry' the clothes, I remember as a child in Scotland helping mum bring in sheets that had frozen solid, and Scotland would not normally reach the zero's that you can


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

maryanne, 
The lamb sounds delish.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gosh I would love to know how you make your pumpernickel, I've never yet found a really good receipt! 
Roti flour, is grown and ground in India- we have a lot of Sikhs, and Pakistanis, as well as other peoples from both India, and Fiji. Roti are one of the Indian flat breads. While in Glasgow Scotland, last year I chanced on Chappatti flour which made the best wholemeal loaf I have ever baked. I hope to go to a local Pakistani supplier on Tuesday, to see if they have any similar. I am also heading to the chicken farm, to get chicken wings- not a personal favourite, but Fale and the dogs love 'em lol, m.p.s., winter would sort of 'freeze dry' the clothes, I remember as a child in Scotland helping mum bring in sheets that had frozen solid, and Scotland would not normally reach the zero's that you can[/quote]

Chicken wings have always been my favorite part of the bird. My kids all think it is funny. I will look up the bread receipt for you. I remember bringing in frozen clothes as well. When I lived in Canada I would hang the laundry outside for the fresh air smell then bring it in and hang it by the wood stove to finish drying. If I had the kids that are left at home hang the laundry out they'd think I was being cruel.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I can remember as a child the laundry being frozen on the line outside. We kids thought it was funny that Dad's shirts could stand up themselves as they were as hard as a board. I do not like the cold at all, as a child when sent out to play with the others I would pretend to go outside and just stay indoors at the foot of the stairs as I really didn't like the snow at all. I didn't realise at the time that of course Mum & Dad knew I had not gone outside. I thought she had extra sight, it never dawned on me that my clothes were dry and that I did not look like I had been outdoors !!
I always had a book hidden about me and would just sit in a world of my own reading away. Funny how the winters seemed so much colder then and we seemed to get a lot of snow as well.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Posted a picture out on the forum of some little things that I've finished up but wanted to share these toasty wristlets and the warm scarf with you all, since we all seem to be having a dose of cold weather.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

i


dollyclaire said:


> I can remember as a child the laundry being frozen on the line outside. We kids thought it was funny that Dad's shirts could stand up themselves as they were as hard as a board. I do not like the cold at all, as a child when sent out to play with the others I would pretend to go outside and just stay indoors at the foot of the stairs as I really didn't like the snow at all. I didn't realise at the time that of course Mum & Dad knew I had not gone outside. I thought she had extra sight, it never dawned on me that my clothes were dry and that I did not look like I had been outdoors !!
> I always had a book hidden about me and would just sit in a world of my own reading away. Funny how the winters seemed so much colder then and we seemed to get a lot of snow as well.


Hi! dear Dolly claire, I've just deleted my whole reply [groan] hope you enjoy your evening! Do you still have your little friend staying or has he gone home?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I, too, am so happy the weekend has arrived! I survived my first one-mile run last Saturday as I began training for a half marathon for the American Heart Association in May. Tomorrow we run ( walk, crawl) two miles. Still hanging in there! Parish crab feed tomorrow night--I don't eat crab, but I have to go. I hear the cheesy garlic bread is good. Other than that, going to try to get some knitting done for my niece whose first baby is coming in June. Stay warm and dry, everyone!
> ...


  How cute! Thanks for the encouragement! I did run the whole way yesterday...rather slowly, but that's ok for me. So, I am up to two miles. The training program adds one mile every week. Next Saturday, we are running in a 5K, so I will have to be up to 3.1 miles. I never thought I would take up running at 51! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The temperature dropped to -7degC last night and it's snowing very lightly again in Kent, just enough to make the roads treacherous! We're promised a bit of a thaw this afternoon and a return to more normal temperatures this week, I've had enough of Winter for this year!

Dave[/quote]

Can't believe that you in the south are having such a bad spell of weather when we in the (usually) frozen north are having such a mild spell. Crazy country!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > catladyjwld said:
> ...


Me too-- another one of Dave's elegant understatements!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning Everybody! Well, the blizzard I beat home yesterday had melted by 5 p.m. but was replaced by gale-force winds. Then sometime overnight we were given an additional inch or so of what they call "wintery mix". What I call it isn't fit for publication!!!! (My idea of wintery mix involve things like Tom Collins, White Russian, Mulled Wine, etc.)
> On another note, the receipts this week have finally beaten me down: The only remaining vestage of my almost 20 years of vegetarianism is now beef. The pork chop receipts have my taste buds quivering at the thought. I guess I can't consider myself a v-tarian anymore, can I? Sigh, another failure?


Not a failure, just a change and as they say, a change is as good as a rest!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Karena and Sam. I love apricots too, My daughter and I worked together on this dish. Sorry I don't have it in proper order, but it is vey easy and I hope everyone will forgive me. I may even have posted it before in proper form, but I'm not sure.
> 
> 2 to 4 lamb shanks
> 
> ...


Must try this, it sounds really tasty. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad you like my little cosies, I couldn't resist the little bow tie for the BAFTAs and Oscars.
Dave[/quote]

Somehow, I missed these cosies. Can you tell me what page they are on?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> maryanne,
> The lamb sounds delish.


Thanks NanaCaren. You can also vary it in different ways such as:

Use chunks of Yukon Gold potatoes and other veggies instead of rice for a one dish meal.

Remove meat from shanks, strain and reserve liguid. Make a roux and, using the liquid and half and half, make a creamed soup base. Add sauteed portobellows, cubed new potatoes, asparagus and reserved meat. A hearty winter soup.You can also change or add veggies.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> i
> 
> 
> dollyclaire said:
> ...


Hi Myfanwy, still have my little friend Solway staying, he had me up 3 times through the night needing out ! But one look from those melting chocolate coloured eyes and it is hard to get annoyed with him. He is quite elderly and has a few health problems, he has to take more medication than me lol I am sitting at my window looking over toward the isle of Arran and am bathed in beautiful sunshine while listening to some lovely music. The sky is just streaked with yellow and red with a few clouds here and there- just beautiful. I can quite understand why a dear departed friend said he would rather be blind than be deaf ( he was blinded at the age of 14) as deafness cuts you off from people but listening to a child laugh, a bird whistling, wonderful music being played by an orchestra or even just someone saying hello how are you, is uplifting to the spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maryanne said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne,
> ...


pleading ignorance here, what is a portobellow?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Glad you like my little cosies, I couldn't resist the little bow tie for the BAFTAs and Oscars.
> Dave


Somehow, I missed these cosies. Can you tell me what page they are on?[/quote]

Egg cosy number twenty-six is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60629-1.html

and the napkin ring to go with it is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60627-1.html

Hope you like them!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Kate B. Everyone seems to like it, even those who never had lamb before.

I have been a vegetarian off and on for a long time. I love vegetables and fruit more than meat, but I do love a good cut of meat from time to time.

Let's face it I just love to eat and my one standard is that food must be fresh and good quality. I don't often eat a big meal (holidays, etc. excluded), but I do seem to eat all day. Fruit, nuts, Greek yogurt, leftovers, ice cream, fruit bars,and on and on. I think it's because my food is fresh and not prepared that I stay relatively healthy and maintain my weight


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The temperature dropped to -7degC last night and it's snowing very lightly again in Kent, just enough to make the roads treacherous! We're promised a bit of a thaw this afternoon and a return to more normal temperatures this week, I've had enough of Winter for this year!
> ...


We generally have mild weather, unless the wind comes from the East and a frozen continent, then we get it bad! The washing froze on the line yesterday, but it's starting to thaw and the temperature has clambered up to 3degC this afternoon!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


So sorry about that. It's a huge delicious mushroom. They are selling smaller ones now called babies, but I prefer the large ones. They are particularly delicious grilled on a bun with caramelized onions.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Heard that Meryl Streep was fantastic as Maggie, not a graet lover of Mrs T though, so I don't think I could sit through the movie. Gee


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, we are *warming up* to -10'C this afternoon! haha, it is winter, therefore it is cold!!!

I will go out to search and see if the produce truck brought the fresh brussel sprouts in to the grocery stores. We have two grocery stores in town and each has about 6 isles to go down for your things. The stores are so small that they do carry other things as well as groceries. They are also too small to be called _Palaces of Hell_ as no one trips over anyone in a mad dash to get their shopping done! haha, this is so different from when I lived in London, Ontario. I live in a small town with a very laid back pokey-slow way of life.

I shall try putting a squirt of lemon on my br. sprouts and see what my taste buds think. Also a rasher of bacon sounds great to also serve with it.

Here the restaurants seem to put out sides of salads as a vegetable rather than other "greens". I would love to come and dine at a British pub/restaurant. If I do, the first thing would be an order of fish n chips, and then what ever else goes..... :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Enjoy the Star's game. I went to my grandson's game yesterday and there was a Star scout checking out his team mate who tops the scoring list for high school teams in Minnesota. It added a little extra excitement for a small Minnesota town.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

We have four seasons in northern Minnesota too - early winter, winter, late winter, and road construction.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi Maryanne, You may be ready, but is Chicago ready for you? Hope you have a smooth move. Look forward to your being in the area.
> Carol (IL)


I'm looking forward to it also and it won't bother me to stay inside on bad weather days. Pam (1st cousin once rem'd of DD's DH) and I still want to have weekly meetings (social and knitting) at home, and possibly classes also. The entire finished basement is being refurbished into a craft and relaxation area. I just have to survive the packing and unpacking.

As to Chicago surviving us, It's a toss up. The last trip/visit Pam and I made was like something out of a Marx Bros. movie. Too long to tell here.

I hear you Jynx

Thank you also for your concern Sam. If you ever get to Chicago I would love to see you.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

In the past, I've seen them on BBC America.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

geewhiz said:


> Heard that Meryl Streep was fantastic as Maggie, not a graet lover of Mrs T though, so I don't think I could sit through the movie. Gee


Meryl Streep is brilliant, the film itself is so-so, but worth seeing just for her! We're watching the stars on the red carpet arriving for the BAFTAs, big turnout braving the cold.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Both of my daughters love brussels sprouts. I never liked them. But have prepared them the way my kids do and they are good. Saute onion, then add sliced brussels sprouts, saute them with the onion, add sliced chestnuts, whenI can find them. The contrast between the bitterish sprouts and the sweet chestnuts is interesting and good. The same thing happens with just the sauted onion, sweet and bitter.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Brussel sprouts:

Thanks for the suggestion of cutting an X on the stem. I went to a party where brussel sprouts were served as an appitizer. If you don't want to use fresh, (and I wouldn't treat fresh this way) use those frozen ones that seem to be watery. Heat and squeeze out the water then marrianate them in some mild Italian dressing for an hour or more. If you use a Tupperware- type container you can give them a flip back and forth to mix.
Serve with toothpicks or use them in salad. Good way to get your greens. 
K


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Here's the silver Palette recipe for Br. Sprouts:

1 T Dijon mustard
4 T pure maple syrup
4 T sherry vinegar
1/2 C walnut oil
s & p to taste
pinch of fresh nutmeg
1 C. walnuts
4 C Br. Sprouts

Cook Brussels Sprouts
mix: mustard, syrup, vinegar, nutmeg, s&p. Whisk in oil.
Pour over cooked Br. Sprouts, add walnuts & toss.
Enjoy!

Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Both of my daughters love brussels sprouts. I never liked them. But have prepared them the way my kids do and they are good. Saute onion, then add sliced brussels sprouts, saute them with the onion, add sliced chestnuts, whenI can find them. The contrast between the bitterish sprouts and the sweet chestnuts is interesting and good. The same thing happens with just the sauted onion, sweet and bitter.


I am a bit puzzled that the brussel sprouts also come as having a bitter taste/bite to them. I have never had anything but sweet br. sprouts. Perhaps where they are grown makes a difference? I dont really know. I just know what I have experienced with the sprout thingy. hummmmmmm, they would still be great in my book.
One of the nicest meals I ever had was brussel sprouts, salmon steak, and rice. so gooooood!! I like my salmon with a drizzle of lemon on it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Both of my daughters love brussels sprouts. I never liked them. But have prepared them the way my kids do and they are good. Saute onion, then add sliced brussels sprouts, saute them with the onion, add sliced chestnuts, whenI can find them. The contrast between the bitterish sprouts and the sweet chestnuts is interesting and good. The same thing happens with just the sauted onion, sweet and bitter.
> ...


They used to be quite bitter years ago, but they're growing sweeter varieties these days. Don't forget the brussel tops, I love them, much nicer than cabbage.

Dave


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Both of my daughters love brussels sprouts. I never liked them. But have prepared them the way my kids do and they are good. Saute onion, then add sliced brussels sprouts, saute them with the onion, add sliced chestnuts, whenI can find them. The contrast between the bitterish sprouts and the sweet chestnuts is interesting and good. The same thing happens with just the sauted onion, sweet and bitter.
> ...


I think (and I could be wrong), that sprouts are sweeter if harvested after a hard frost. At least, I've found that the ones I purchase, say, late October through December are the sweetest. But I like 'em all year 'round, just using different additions depending on their sweet/bitter factor.

Maybe being from a much cooler climate, you always get the sweeter ones?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Maryanne,
Approximately how long is it to cook the lamb shanks? How do you tell they are done? I have never cooked them before, but this sounds interesting & would like to try it.
thanks,
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


You may be onto something there with this thought! I dont know if dry summer growing seasons have anything to do with the sweet/bitter tastes. Dave, I do know that there are always "new" and better things coming along in agricultural produce. It could also have to do with the type of soil as the acid/alkali properties do influence produce. :wink: I say that there should be a celebratory day in honour of great brussel sprouts everywhere!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from California where the weather today is expected to be 64F and sunny.
> 
> I always read the TP posts but today I just had to join in. All this talk of brussels sprouts has made my mouth water, even at 6:30am, and I thought I'd offer my favorite way to cook them.
> 
> ...


I think a trip to the market for some fresh brussels sprouts are in order. This one sounds like a winner. Will have to tell the folks that it's bacon... they claim to not like pancetta - if you don't try how do you know? Can't get them to understand that pancetta is bacon without the smoky flavor. Do you suppose I could substitute white wine for the water?

Here's the silver Palette recipe for Br. Sprouts:

1 T Dijon mustard
4 T pure maple syrup
4 T sherry vinegar
1/2 C walnut oil
s & p to taste
pinch of fresh nutmeg
1 C. walnuts
4 C Br. Sprouts

Cook Brussels Sprouts
mix: mustard, syrup, vinegar, nutmeg, s&p. Whisk in oil.
Pour over cooked Br. Sprouts, add walnuts & toss.
Enjoy!

Carol(IL) this is going in my recipe book as well. Thanks


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> catlady - do join us - you will enjoy it - join in the conversation or start a new topic = this is a tea party so we tend to keep it light - nothing contraversial - i'm beginning to think this group does nothing but knit and eat for the number of wip we hear about and the load of recipes we share. if you have a favorite recipe please share it anytime.
> 
> hope to hear from you often.l
> 
> ...


I am still chuckling over your remarks, Sam, about the kpers either just knitting or eating!!!! That was too good!!! lol


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> We have four seasons in northern Minnesota too - early winter, winter, late winter, and road construction.


Love that!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

flockie said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to all from California where the weather today is expected to be 64F and sunny.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good afternoon all. spent a half hour or so catching up on the posts. it is roughly 2:30 pm and so cold your nose can freeze shut as my son says.  did a bit more work on my potato chip scarf last night and went to bed early. having a pajama day today. nowhere to go so i am at the computer in my pj's. house cleaned from top to bottom, dishes done and laundry in the dryer. time for me. yay!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dreamweaver - why an xcut on the bottom of brussel sprouts?
> ...


I believe X is for onions also. For the same reason.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also really good at packing and I WAS good at unpacking until I started unpacking Mom this past month. We have to look at each item, needed or not and remember everything about each thing. It is taking FOREVER... Some of the stuff isn't even hers but things that different grandmother's and dad saved.
> ...


Mom is sharp as a tack and could certainly do that... For REAL treasures, that would be a lovely thought. We are talking MASSIVE amounts of just plain things, that are treasures to her for sentimental reasons OR just plain excess.... Example, 5 coffee pots, 4 TV stands out in garage that are unneeded but can't be thrown out, sheets and tablecloths of no quality or particular beauty for tables and beds that are not here....... 7 pair of golf shoes, though I doubt she will be doing any more golfing. And on and on and on..... We are going to try to hang ictures today. Ther will be so many left over, I don't even want to think about it.... Don't mean to sound whiney, but it has been a real test of patience to try and accomplish things and not have the place look like a hoarder lives there... I have taken bags and bags out and brother took out bags and bags before the movers packed her other house and there is still stuff there to be handled. We WANT her to be surrounded with her things but 50 year old sheets for beds that haven't been around for years and check books for accounts long gone ... it is beginning to wear thin and hard to be diplomatic about it... and then take her shopping for MORE>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Sunday morning to everyone! Woke to temp of 6 degrees F brrrrr was not expecting this bitter cold, should get up to 40 this afternoon so not terribly bad weather. After living in CO for several years this is a treat! Though I do miss the quiet that the blanket of snow brings, was enjoying a quiet morning one day, decided to have coffee before trying to tunnel out of my cabin, when I hear a roar of a snowmobile, they were riding the roof of the cabin, LOL.. very surprised when I burst though and waved them off.. seems no one had "wintered" the place in years and was one of their favorite areas to do some jumps. After help from a friend with a huge plow, we managed to keep the area clear enough so as to discourage any others that might have the roof jumping ideas. I was at 8500 ft in the San Juan Mountains in Southwest CO. The only human for 8 miles and I loved it, sure wish the internet had all the info back then about knitting, all I had was a couple of books to self teach.. but I did make a lot of slippers and sewed several quilt tops. Have a warm and wonderful day!


That sounds like heaven to me and I so miss the special quiet of a new snow.... We had hoped to live in Pagosa Springs. Just enough going on to be interesting and just small enough to enjoy all the natural surroundings.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Maryanne,
> Approximately how long is it to cook the lamb shanks? How do you tell they are done? I have never cooked them before, but this sounds interesting & would like to try it.
> thanks,
> Carol (IL)


Theiy don't take long at all. It's usually an hour to an hour and a half, depending on the size of the shank and the heat of your simmer. They are the leg portion and have a good marrow bone so you don't have a thick slab of meat.

You can cook this in a slow cooker if you like, but it's so tender and cooks so fast that I don't bother. They are very tender and easily pull away from the bone when done. One per person is usually enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning Everybody! Well, the blizzard I beat home yesterday had melted by 5 p.m. but was replaced by gale-force winds. Then sometime overnight we were given an additional inch or so of what they call "wintery mix". What I call it isn't fit for publication!!!! (My idea of wintery mix involve things like Tom Collins, White Russian, Mulled Wine, etc.)
> On another note, the receipts this week have finally beaten me down: The only remaining vestage of my almost 20 years of vegetarianism is now beef. The pork chop receipts have my taste buds quivering at the thought. I guess I can't consider myself a v-tarian anymore, can I? Sigh, another failure?


Everything in moderation... You are definitely not a failure, just making some modifications in diet!!! Hmmmm, that moderation also applies to the 3 delicious adult beverages listed above. We did Glogg at Christmas and it was wonderful and Tom Collins hangs around the pool alot in the summer but it has been ages since I've hada White Russian..... Sounds kind of good right now...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Enjoy the Star's game. I went to my grandson's game yesterday and there was a Star scout checking out his team mate who tops the scoring list for high school teams in Minnesota. It added a little extra excitement for a small Minnesota town.


How fun! We have also started going to the farm team games her and they are greatl. It is fun to see the sons of some of the really good plaers trying to work their way to the majors. The SOUND is missing though. They just don't have the skating speed. Still... love to watch it all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There is more to pancetta being just "bacon without the smoke". There are added spices that just turn some people right off. These being such spices as nutmeg, fennel, peppercorns, dried ground hot peppers and garlic. I dont like fennel, the hot peppers and garlic so I choose not to eat the pancetta. However, I do like bacon. I would also make the br.sprouts with sausage sometimes. The sprouts have it!!

Anyone notice that the amaryllis bulbs are out in the stores now to get ready for blooming for the Easter season? I love the deep velvet red ones!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> We have four seasons in northern Minnesota too - early winter, winter, late winter, and road construction.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: From March to Nov. it is really easy to be a weatherman in TX "90 degees and sunny" BORING. (At least it USED to be like this , now it is a real mixed bag.) Sure do hear you on the road construction........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Karena said:


> Brussel sprouts:
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion of cutting an X on the stem. I went to a party where brussel sprouts were served as an appitizer. If you don't want to use fresh, (and I wouldn't treat fresh this way) use those frozen ones that seem to be watery. Heat and squeeze out the water then marrianate them in some mild Italian dressing for an hour or more. If you use a Tupperware- type container you can give them a flip back and forth to mix.
> Serve with toothpicks or use them in salad. Good way to get your greens.
> ...


I have a similar recipe and had forgotten how good they are. Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like my little cosies, I couldn't resist the little bow tie for the BAFTAs and Oscars.
> ...


Egg cosy number twenty-six is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60629-1.html

and the napkin ring to go with it is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60627-1.html

Hope you like them!

Dave[/quote]

Love the egg cosy. It feels like a sunny day about12 degree C here so I;ll enjoy it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I know so well what you are going through. Because of circumstances I had to move mother to a senior living. It was awful for her having to leave "the farm"--never lived anywhere else, even though there were residences living in the same building that she had known all her life she still would drive back to the farm and haul all kinds of "junk--in our estimation", like old tools that my dad had used, garden tools, old blankets and linens used to cover plants against frost that were was beyond further use. This was before we could clean out the house and garage--we had two auctions emptying the buildings and were just too tired to do it immediately and we all lived far away, 3 hours for me and 6 for my brother. Her nice clean apartment was turning into a hoarders nest and I worried what to do next. Well she had a severe stroke 8 months later and my brother and I had to clean out everything--several loads to the dump. She passed away two days after Christmas. The doctors had told us that she had several little strokes well before the last big one and was not herself but you just need to go along with it--no other choice. She is at peace now and so am I--it's been a very long two years. Don't worry about what others may say, just think about your mother and what she is going through and make her as comfortable as you can--that is all you can do.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > catlady - do join us - you will enjoy it - join in the conversation or start a new topic = this is a tea party so we tend to keep it light - nothing contraversial - i'm beginning to think this group does nothing but knit and eat for the number of wip we hear about and the load of recipes we share. if you have a favorite recipe please share it anytime.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Today I am going to give myself a break from packing. I'm so darn tired. Going back to bed to read, knit, drink coffee. See ya all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

page 7 pammie

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Glad you like my little cosies, I couldn't resist the little bow tie for the BAFTAs and Oscars.
> Dave


Somehow, I missed these cosies. Can you tell me what page they are on?[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


That is exactly what I am trying to do. We include her in everything going on with kids, make sure she is eating well, manage all the frustrating phone calls, etc. etc. and do every little thing she wants at the house and then some.

We are also having a sale at the old house - but - she brought the china cabinet and server to the dining room set with her, diminishing the set considerably... We have some tools as well and even wanted some of them from Dad and grandfather.. but, all the weather thermometers, etc. etc. You DO know what I mean. I have set up an entire library room for her with all the books she brought. The real problem for mom is that, she knows she is getting older, not seeing as well, losing short term memory.... but she absoliuely will NOT accept it or acknowledge it. Because she WANTS to drive, she had her new car in the garage but she won't take us up on a little spin around the block because she really KNOWS she probably can't drive here and doesn't want us to see how bad she really manages now. We want to honor ALL her wishes, but there comes a time that you have to call a spade a spade and it is a lot closer than any of us want to acknowledge.

This too shall pass, just hard on me because I am the one trying to deal with it daily without losing all MY time and activities and I do have to consider just how much it affects my very supportive DH as well. He has enough to worry about with OUR problems....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, how is the weather in Ohio? It seems like the country is turned upside down so I can't keep up with it all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - it sounds like you and your husband need a weekend away to just concentrate on each other. i never had to do anything like this to my parents but i do understand the push and pull of the situation. just don't allow you and your dh to loose sight of each other. and remember to breath.

sam

This too shall pass, just hard on me because I am the one trying to deal with it daily without losing all MY time and activities and I do have to consider just how much it affects my very supportive DH as well. He has enough to worry about with OUR problems....[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - very cold this weekend - but with blue sky and sunshine. the little bit of snow we got earlier is mostly gone. i am so ready for spring. need to go out and see what the pussy willows out by the barn are doing.

i really shouldn't complain - very little snow this winter and the temperatures have been mostly above average. i just really dislike anything below 75 degrees. lol

i have been well also which is good. the third year (so far) i haven't ended up at the "health spa" with pnuemonia.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, how is the weather in Ohio? It seems like the country is turned upside down so I can't keep up with it all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Sam... That is what I am trying to do. Get everything to a sustainable schedule so that I can fit in some walking, breath some fresh air and do a little Yoga... I will really benefit from a little destressing... Mom is a doll and we even had her over for dinner for our 48th anniversary but reality bites and I just don't know how to make it better and easier for her.... BTW, she was quite a knitter in her day, and we have the 2 looms and spinning wheel with her... She had forgotten how to cast-on but I now have her doing some flowers so maybe we can get her interested in doing some things for others.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sometimes in our need to help others, especially family, we do lose sight of ourselves and the fact that we have needs, too. Jynx, I was going to offer more "advice" for you, but you know you best, so all I shall say is that we are here for you!!!



thewren said:


> dreamweaver - it sounds like you and your husband need a weekend away to just concentrate on each other. i never had to do anything like this to my parents but i do understand the push and pull of the situation. just don't allow you and your dh to loose sight of each other. and remember to breath.
> 
> sam
> 
> This too shall pass, just hard on me because I am the one trying to deal with it daily without losing all MY time and activities and I do have to consider just how much it affects my very supportive DH as well. He has enough to worry about with OUR problems....


[/quote]


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Are lamb shanks the same as legs of lamb? That's what i sometimes see in the store, or lamb chops. I've never cooked lamb. I keep thinking about them frolicking in the fields . . . (Probably deliciously so!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dreamweaver - very cold this weekend - but with blue sky and sunshine. the little bit of snow we got earlier is mostly gone. i am so ready for spring. need to go out and see what the pussy willows out by the barn are doing.
> 
> i really shouldn't complain - very little snow this winter and the temperatures have been mostly above average. i just really dislike anything below 75 degrees. lol
> 
> ...


Pussywillows..... I love them, as does DD#2. I'm hoping that one of the florists will get them in soon. Nothing says Spring more...

Glad to hear you have kept the pneumonia at bay, though I recall you had a bit of a scare when traveling this past summer..... Keep in mind that I am speaking tongue in cheek, but I was almost hoping the chest X-ray would come back with a little touch of something so that I could be sent to hospital or, at least, bed and get away from it all...... My ribs are actually sore from coughing...... No problem at all if I just don't MOVE>>>> Fortunately, I don't cough when laying down, so can't blame not sleeping on that..

75 is a lovely temp, but I miss the fall when there is just a little nip in the air and you feel charged with energy to get things done before being snowed in.... not to mention the fabulous colors.... Any new critters around?

I stopped by to see the sheep the other day and there is one brand new little black guy..... I must go back with camera. Sure hope they are warm tonight since we are supposed to get snow....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, so glad your DH doesn't have alzheimers, hope that the new diagnosis is well treatable.
> ...


It has definitely been a strange year for weather worldwide I think. We got cold today, a high of 43F but tomorrow we are supposed to be a high in the 60'sF and it's supposed to go up into the 70's over the next week. 
It's amazing what we all learn and the information we can give each other on here. I'll pray for his test to go well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I understand your stress. When Gram passed we found out she was a hoarder, she'd just always had a big enough house to hide it, then she moved into the little house after Grandpa died and man, no wonder she didn't let many people in. We found baking mixes that were dated 20yrs ago that she'd brought to Wyoming from Alaska, moved them into the first house and then into the second house, also brown sugar and other things. We found about 10 containers of laundry soap, and many, many other things. The other things weren't quite as disturbing as the food items. Oh well, she did like to hold on to things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sometimes in our need to help others, especially family, we do lose sight of ourselves and the fact that we have needs, too. Jynx, I was going to offer more "advice" for you, but you know you best, so all I shall say is that we are here for you!!!
> 
> Bless your heart,,, and I'll take all the advise I can get.... Mom is very social and I know she would feel better if I could arrange some things for her and may make a call about the bowling league next week and I found that the Sr. Center DOES have duplicate bridge. Just that she will refuse the shuttle service and, I don't mind taking her at all but I don't want to play bridge or bowl... She needs a couple things of her own.... The hard part is having to be the "parent" child while the other kids can swoop in and be the "fun" child... It will all work out, but I'm so glad to have a place to "vent" when the temperature gets too high so I don't "blow a gasket"....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dreamweaver, I understand your stress. When Gram passed we found out she was a hoarder, she'd just always had a big enough house to hide it, then she moved into the little house after Grandpa died and man, no wonder she didn't let many people in. We found baking mixes that were dated 20yrs ago that she'd brought to Wyoming from Alaska, moved them into the first house and then into the second house, also brown sugar and other things. We found about 10 containers of laundry soap, and many, many other things. The other things weren't quite as disturbing as the food items. Oh well, she did like to hold on to things.


Mom has always had big houses and this one has 4 bedrooms.... It may have to do with the depression... She and dad always had a good income, but they paid cash for everything and mom always says "It isn't eating any hay" or "someone might want that". My dad saved every income tax form he ever filled out and I just found ALL his glasses, from high school through the last pair..... Love having the really old ones, but really.... She DID want to bring all the canned food. We explained the cost of shopping... I do try to watch the food very carefully.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam..... I laugh at "health spa". Ther is a beautiful new complex about a half mile from me and the sign said "Medical Resort" I was thinking fancy place to recoup from plastic surgery, liposuction.... some very elective place. After doing some research, It is a rehab facility...
I just love revisionist history and new speak.... Just who do they think they are kidding.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also really good at packing and I WAS good at unpacking until I started unpacking Mom this past month. We have to look at each item, needed or not and remember everything about each thing. It is taking FOREVER... Some of the stuff isn't even hers but things that different grandmother's and dad saved.
> ...


Sue, what a wonderful idea! You are sooo smart!

Last time I rearranged my jewelry box and bureau drawer, I put a few pieces in small plastic ziplock bags along with a slip of paper noting its origin. Whoever gets my jewelry (probably my daughter) will know of its sentimental value to me. I've also started putting papers of importance in a plastic tote box - papers like graduation diplomas and such. When I began doing my family history I would have been happy to have things like that about my parents, but they weren't available.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes in our need to help others, especially family, we do lose sight of ourselves and the fact that we have needs, too. Jynx, I was going to offer more "advice" for you, but you know you best, so all I shall say is that we are here for you!!!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thank you, Maryanne, for the info.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave, What are Brussles tops? Haven't heard of those.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


Well, I got one of my fingerless gloves finished the other day, and I'm trying to get a pair of socks finished for my neighbors husband for his 70 something birthday. 
;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, I understand your stress. When Gram passed we found out she was a hoarder, she'd just always had a big enough house to hide it, then she moved into the little house after Grandpa died and man, no wonder she didn't let many people in. We found baking mixes that were dated 20yrs ago that she'd brought to Wyoming from Alaska, moved them into the first house and then into the second house, also brown sugar and other things. We found about 10 containers of laundry soap, and many, many other things. The other things weren't quite as disturbing as the food items. Oh well, she did like to hold on to things.
> ...


Dreamweaver, it does my heart good to hear you and others talk about your "hoarding" Moms. My kids think I'm a hoarder, too, but I don't keep nearly as many things as you and others have mentioned. If it weren't for my yarn stash and my love of books, I really don't think I have a problem. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The fingerless glove looks wonderful and such a pretty color... Of course, I'm a sucker for cables on everything... The sox are fabulous with that slight bit of color and the heathered look. He will be thrilled. I haven't made any for my DH and I really should because he does get leg cramps every once in awhile from the cold. I love my socks, but think I could go barefoot in the snow before I got really cold....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


My daughter gave me a knitting project book for my birthday...and some pages had corners folded down (that's how I mark pages of interest in catalogs & cookbooks)! I guess she was giving me hints! One of the pages was for a poncho in a herringbone pattern. I'd never done a herringbone pattern. Soooo, I'm learning that one and have started on the poncho....5 inches done....only 53 more to go! My son has requested a blanket and one of his very good friends has just told us his new wife is expecting in August. I have enough on the horizon to keep me busy.
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


Since we adopted our kitten back in Mid-November, I haven't been able to do much knitting, but can't resist finding new patterns and buying more yarn. I like the Amazing yarn, so bought 4 balls. Decided to make a garter stitch scarf for myself to get a "feel" for working with the yarn. I love to see the colors changing as the scarf gets longer. I have so many WIPs, I've lost count.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Everybody, hope you all had a good weekend and a good week to follow. The weather here is just cold we haven't had any more snow, just the one night. The next day it was sunny and not only melted the snow, but dried the washing. Dave seems to have suffered more just being 70 or so miles further NE.
It's midnight here on Sunday, so I'm off to bed & will finish reading all the posts in the morning. G'night,

Tessa


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Talk about horders my one aunt has so much stuff in her house you can' t even get upstairs anymore.
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Are lamb shanks the same as legs of lamb? That's what i sometimes see in the store, or lamb chops. I've never cooked lamb. I keep thinking about them frolicking in the fields . . . (Probably deliciously so!)


the leg of lamb -here at least is like the thigh, -the shank is the part just above the hoof. m.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?
> ...


I love the Amazing yarn too. I am 1/2 done a hat and just bought 2 more balls to make something for myself.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bless your heart,,, and I'll take all the advise I can get.... Mom is very social and I know she would feel better if I could arrange some things for her and may make a call about the bowling league next week and I found that the Sr. Center DOES have duplicate bridge. Just that she will refuse the shuttle service and, I don't mind taking her at all but I don't want to play bridge or bowl... She needs a couple things of her own.... The hard part is having to be the "parent" child while the other kids can swoop in and be the "fun" child... It will all work out, but I'm so glad to have a place to "vent" when the temperature gets too high so I don't "blow a gasket"....


I was pondering over this while I sat here being up to no good, as usual. I realized that as we all know, you are the nicest person here on KP. Don't argue. Yes you are. And your mother raised you, and she did a good job. You are trying to maintain your high standards and take the best care of her that you can. I know about being the one in town doing all the heavy lifting. You can come here any time and vent, and we'll listen. Sam is right. Try to get a weekend off. It will be good for you and your Mom both in the long run.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I still have my entrelac afghan to finish edging for my DD, Dark Mark illusion scarf for GS, and a Noro silk garden feather and fan scarf I'm making for myself. Neighbor's slippers are felting as we speak, and I have a pair of socks that I put down in October so I could finish Christmas presents. Next big project is, I hope, a baby blanket with a chinese dragon on it, but I can't seem to find a chart for a dragon that is big enough, and I'm not confident enough to find a suitable dragon and make a chart myself, or to enlarge the charts that I do have. Any ideas? I asked before, but few replies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


I have several small projects that i'm working on. I have a few crochet patterns I want to do up but using tatting thread instead of yarn. I want to use these items as ornaments. I did take the last couple days off after finishing 2 bath sets, 2 sets of makeup remover pads (8 in each set), 2 5 hour sweaters, 3 scarves, 18 bath scrubies, 4 egg cozies and a dozen dish clothes. I am planning on making a blanket for a friend who had a baby girl. she was born 6 weeks early. Baby is doing fine and just went home.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Bless your heart,,, and I'll take all the advise I can get.... Mom is very social and I know she would feel better if I could arrange some things for her and may make a call about the bowling league next week and I found that the Sr. Center DOES have duplicate bridge. Just that she will refuse the shuttle service and, I don't mind taking her at all but I don't want to play bridge or bowl... She needs a couple things of her own.... The hard part is having to be the "parent" child while the other kids can swoop in and be the "fun" child... It will all work out, but I'm so glad to have a place to "vent" when the temperature gets too high so I don't "blow a gasket"....
> ...


Wannabear, you are so right, I don't think anyone can argue with you on this, Jynx is one of my heroes.

Jynx, maybe your brother could spell you for a weekend, so you and hubby could get away? Maybe a daughter?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Are lamb shanks the same as legs of lamb? That's what i sometimes see in the store, or lamb chops. I've never cooked lamb. I keep thinking about them frolicking in the fields . . . (Probably deliciously so!)


I know I haven't been to the TP long, but have any of you wondered about my user name? Flockie? Actually it's a nickname my cousin gave me about 45 years ago in regards to my hair hanging in my eyes. It bloomed into my receiving stuffed lambs of all sizes, glassware with lambs imprinted on them, etc. You know, flock of sheep. Just thought I would give you all a good laugh!

Hang in there Dreamweaver, went through the same thing with a dear Aunt, my Dad's sister, she wanted to be on her own, but could not walk. So, she had no choice but to be placed in a nursing home, assisted living was not a choice due to her lack of mobility. Sending prayers your way for strength for you and your DH.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DorisT
Dreamweaver said:


> Doris, you must remember I am a knitter, quilter, weaver, etc. I have a whole studio full of books, yarn, fabric.... I'll even fess up to 2 coffee pots.... I'm kind of fond of shoes too. When I say excess, I know and mean EXCESS..


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I still have my entrelac afghan to finish edging for my DD, Dark Mark illusion scarf for GS, and a Noro silk garden feather and fan scarf I'm making for myself. Neighbor's slippers are felting as we speak, and I have a pair of socks that I put down in October so I could finish Christmas presents. Next big project is, I hope, a baby blanket with a chinese dragon on it, but I can't seem to find a chart for a dragon that is big enough, and I'm not confident enough to find a suitable dragon and make a chart myself, or to enlarge the charts that I do have. Any ideas? I asked before, but few replies.


Have you tried using a counted cross stitch dragon design? They would be similar to using a knitting graph, although may have more colours involved, but you's at least have the shape to go by & you could use fewer colours. Good luck!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Siouxann I believe that Myfanwy is correct about the lamb shanks. I have eaten lamb shanks, chops and crown roast and found them all delicious. Now my farm raised father, called Robbie by his mother, relished her mutton stew. None of the rest of our family could eat it at all.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > I still have my entrelac afghan to finish edging for my DD, Dark Mark illusion scarf for GS, and a Noro silk garden feather and fan scarf I'm making for myself. Neighbor's slippers are felting as we speak, and I have a pair of socks that I put down in October so I could finish Christmas presents. Next big project is, I hope, a baby blanket with a chinese dragon on it, but I can't seem to find a chart for a dragon that is big enough, and I'm not confident enough to find a suitable dragon and make a chart myself, or to enlarge the charts that I do have. Any ideas? I asked before, but few replies.
> ...


Yes, I have, but none of them are big enough, and are quite ornate. I do like some of them though, and it's something I'm toying with. I saw a sweater on ravelry that had 5 dragons on the back, and I thought it might be good, but I think it came from a book. I think I'll take a look again.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I am working on crocheting a pair of texting mitts, no pattern, just by guess and by golly. I'm also about half way through the EZ baby jacket pattern in her Almanac book - just so I could say I had done one of her patterns. As soon as it is done, the book goes to the library for their fund raising sale. I have the pattern for her BSJ, but still can't decipher it. I know there are places online that I can go to, but that would require an effort on my part. Maybe in the spring. During the winter months I just want to hibernate. I am really grateful for the tea party for giving me something to look forward to every day. You all are closer to me than my 'real' family!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?
> ...


Another kitten.... How much fun is that..... i remember when Motley and Ditto were very young and it was Halloween and they had a piece of hard candy they were batting back and forth. It really looked like they were playing hockey. I also remember how sharp those new little teeth and claws are... There were four of the kittens before DD took 2 and they all wanted to sleep on my lap while I knit.. Love the colors emerging on the yarn like that myself. I always want to do just "one more row". That will probably be on my tombstone....


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver - I sympathize with you re your mom. I am in the process of packing my 3 bedroom home by myself because my kids have no time. So I am taking everything except for a few very large cooking items b/c I won't have time to cook big meals for them and their families once I move. - That is if they ever find the time to visit w/me.

I kind of figure that once I am in my new place and unpacking, I'll have more time to get rid of things I won't have room for or don't want to keep.

Believe me, it is a daunting task. I have 10 days in which to finish up this house - with virtually no assistance, except for friend who reaches those high places.

Keep a stiff upper lip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


   Well, you two certainly know how to make a gal feel great. Thanks for all the love... Brother just walked down from mom's so that we could have a little chat and we are both trying hard to make her happy but have agreed not to take too much more guff and insist that she take some responsiblity for her own happyness and to present a united front on some of the issues that are safety concerns. I do intend to talk to the other brother who lives not that far away in Texas and suggest strongly that he ask mom out to is place for a long week-end. Mom could certainly be on her own for a week-end, as long as the house was well stocked, etc. My girls would certainly check in or be available if necessary The point is to not have to get away to get away. We are pretty laid back and have no problem including mom in just about anything. I just also like to take a couple days and stay in PJ's and be lazy and she is going to have to be alright with that. I think the thing that is bothering us both is that she has lost a whole lot of ground in just a couple of months. She was living all on her own in another state until Christmas... Getting old is just not for the faint of heart....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Ohhhhhh I can totally relate to this, my Mom moved in with me 2 yrs ago, I was in 3 bed 2 bath home, but not much storage, she insisted on keeping EVERYTHING, so we rented a storage unit. When we moved to NE GA, I started going through her things to "downsize" WRONG, she is 84, said she wanted her things, so she continues to pay for a storage unit for sheets, towels, clothes and shoes she will never use again. And yes, she also says she has nothing to wear, I have started trashing the catalogs so she can't order more in! Oh well... at least I have her with me, my father, brother and husband all have passed away in the past few years. She teases me that it is all she has to leave me, that I can have a huge yard sale!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Bless your heart,,, and I'll take all the advise I can get.... Mom is very social and I know she would feel better if I could arrange some things for her and may make a call about the bowling league next week and I found that the Sr. Center DOES have duplicate bridge. Just that she will refuse the shuttle service and, I don't mind taking her at all but I don't want to play bridge or bowl... She needs a couple things of her own.... The hard part is having to be the "parent" child while the other kids can swoop in and be the "fun" child... It will all work out, but I'm so glad to have a place to "vent" when the temperature gets too high so I don't "blow a gasket"....
> ...


Wannabear said it far better than I could. Your Mom is so fortunate to have you there for her - as are all your family! Just be sure to take care of yourself too, OK?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> vsigsheba said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


Have you thought about taking a dragon pattern that you like, enlarging it on the printer to the size you want and then printing it on a clear acetate and putting that over graph paper the size of the blanket? I'm not sure where, but there are graph papers available to be printed off that come in many different scales. You could do the dragon all in one color and soften any too intricate design elements. Someone may know of a site that will turn a picture into a graphthe correct size for you. I know they are available for cross stitch. It sounds like a very special project. Can't wait to see what you come up with...

Entrelac afgahn..... I want to see that. I still haven't had a chance to play with my book on that but will eventually. You must have it well mastered to do a project that big..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Are lamb shanks the same as legs of lamb? That's what i sometimes see in the store, or lamb chops. I've never cooked lamb. I keep thinking about them frolicking in the fields . . . (Probably deliciously so!)
> ...


Flockie.... Love the explanation on your avitar... I collect sheep. I was over by the field of sheep that is close to my house and there is a brand new little black one. I just wanted to scoop him up and bring him home... It is supposed to be very cold tonight so I hope he and mom are snuggled into a hay bale.

Franklin Park is where the Dr. that deliverd both my daughters practiced....

Mom is mobile, but disoriented and I don't think I would want her going anywhere without one of us anymore. The new surroundings just are not clicking, but she can't go back to AR where none of us are within a 5 hour drive for emergencies. I've had to handle too many emergencies long distance and it just is not doable any more.... Just time for everyone to do a little reality check and then live with it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?
> ...


I have a friend who shrunk a lot of toy patterns down by doing them in crochet thread instead of knitting worsted and they made the cutest ornaments.,,, I have never seen a make-up remover pad. Did you crochet or knit this? What does it look like? I would say you had earned a couple days off with all of that.... No idle fingers in your house..


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


My problem is too many projects calling my name. I have a couple pairs of fingerless mitts to seam up and a potato chip scarf on the needles. But the big excitement is that I finished my first-ever pair of socks last week and have sent them off to DD for Valentine's Day!! I would post a photo but I'm on a new computer these days and haven't gotten around to loading pictures in yet. Next big project will be a hoodie that DD asked for, but I haven't found the right yarn for it yet. If the stash doesn't yield up a good yarn, I may have to force myself to head for the LYS. :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I am working on crocheting a pair of texting mitts, no pattern, just by guess and by golly. I'm also about half way through the EZ baby jacket pattern in her Almanac book - just so I could say I had done one of her patterns. As soon as it is done, the book goes to the library for their fund raising sale. I have the pattern for her BSJ, but still can't decipher it. I know there are places online that I can go to, but that would require an effort on my part. Maybe in the spring. During the winter months I just want to hibernate. I am really grateful for the tea party for giving me something to look forward to every day. You all are closer to me than my 'real' family!!


I want to do that jacket too, but think I will do the adult version to use up some single balls of special yarn. I have a couple of her other books and love her philosophy but I tent to need a little more actual direction than she gives... I loved to hibernate when we lived up north. Here, everyone expects you to be out and about all the time. I love people but am perfectly content to stay at home with myself..... Making u your own crochet pattern sounds like a good project. My two hands would never match....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finished my purse except for the I-cord. Don't know if I'll like it or not. I did it in cable, and I think it looks too much like a hat! I can always frog it and start over if I don't like it. That is the good thing about knitting.

Thanks Dave and Sam for finding the cosy and napkin for me. Love them! Dave you do an excellent job. Do you ever watch TV? I think not. I think you are always creating or cooking! Just keep it up!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver - I sympathize with you re your mom. I am in the process of packing my 3 bedroom home by myself because my kids have no time. So I am taking everything except for a few very large cooking items b/c I won't have time to cook big meals for them and their families once I move. - That is if they ever find the time to visit w/me.
> 
> I kind of figure that once I am in my new place and unpacking, I'll have more time to get rid of things I won't have room for or don't want to keep.
> 
> ...


It is overwhelming task isn't it? Sorry you are having to do it all alone.... It is hard to make decisions when you are under a deadline... I hope you are very busy at your new place. In the end, we all steer our own boat and there is no one who can make the big decisions for you. I'm sure you gave a lot of thought to this move. Hopefully, it will be a whole lot less work and a whole lot of new friends and things to do. BTW, I hope your sister is still dong OK.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver

Thanks for your kind words and good heart. Found someone in the new place who is also from New York (Brooklyn) origianlly and plays Maj Jongg, so maybe we will be able to get a game. That'll be fun.

Don't know if she is a knitter, but I'll find people to do that with. Or crocheting friends.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


oh, i so love fresh asparagus, my gran used to have the biggest and prettiest bed of it and it sure ruins you as to the canned stuff. i really don't even bother ever with it. i too could eat my weight in corn and yellow crooked squash, just about any way we fix it. did you ever cut corn off the cob and fry in a skillet, i don't know why it was called fried, just cause it was done in a skillet i guess, oh my gotta stop with this. 
we are in late from church, we watched a christian movie "fire proof" great movie.i took my knitting and did part of a dish cloth while i watched the movie, kinda brainless knitting. now i am cooking myself some rather unhealthy jimmie dean sausage and scrambled eggs and toast for supper.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


These two are my downfall too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and good heart. Found someone in the new place who is also from New York (Brooklyn) origianlly and plays Maj Jongg, so maybe we will be able to get a game. That'll be fun.
> 
> Don't know if she is a knitter, but I'll find people to do that with. Or crocheting friends.


Maj Jongg.... I was invited to play with a group many years ago and I loved it. Not nearly as experienced as them, but they put up with me..... If your new friend doesn't knit, teach her... That ought to give you both some laughs.... My best friend and her sister (my SIL) are from Long Island... I'm hoping to have a girls week-end with the GD's and my daughters in NY for a special treat. Maybe when the oldest turns 16... They love the theater and really need to see the city - in the Fall, if I get a vote!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just watching the last hour of the BAFTAs. Meryl Streep won the Best Actress award the "Iron Lady". Have any of you seen it? Wondered if it was a go-to-the-movies film or more of a wait-til-it-comes-out-on-DVD type.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fireball Dave commented earlier that Meryl Streep's performance was excellent, but that the movie was OK. I think I can wait for the DVD. Can't get hubby to turn on it OR the Grammys so stuck with watching Fear Factor and having my stomach turned......


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver
> ...


If you get the vote, and go, you will enjoy. NYC is fab. I left NYC 47 years ago. Lived in Pittsburgh, Chicago and L.A. Now going to Ventura County, CA


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know I will love it. We did not live in NY but visit different parts of the state often. Also lived in Chicago and the kids were in LA/Burbank/Northrich so I spent a lot of time babysitting out there. I did MI instead of PA... Had hoped to end up in CO... Now, everyone else I know is going there and not me........


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Ceili said:


> vsigsheba said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


So I went back to ravelry, bought the book by Annabel Fox that has the Ming Sweater it and also a pattern for "Hagrid's blankie", which I don't think is Chinese, unless it's for the Chinese Fireball (I think) from Harry Potter. I also bought 2 other chinese dragon design books. So, if any of them pass muster, I'm all set! Thanks, everyone, for your assistance.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > vsigsheba said:
> ...


Jynx, You have seen it. You were one of the first to compliment me. It's in pics under "some of my projects", if you need a refresher look. Sunset colors draped over a chair. I'll post it again when I've got the edging on, which is necessary because it turned out NOT to be that big a project and I need it to be bigger. As for the dragon, thanks for your tips. My copier here won't print that large, so I'll have to take it to Kinkos or someplace like that. That way, I think I'll have the coloring the way I want it and they can overlay the chart for me. I may just settle on "Hagrid's Dragon Blankie" from Ravelry. OMG, I just looked at the pattern I printed out and the pattern didn't print, but the chart is okay. Must be running out of ink. Thanks again for the suggestions.

BTW, I'm in Aurora, pretty close to Bolingbrook, my mother's family was from Fort Wayne, my Ex, my SIL and my GS's family all live in Texas. We do have a lot in common, except you are much more observant than I am. Rest up, now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubby was complaining that nothing on tv (won't watch award shows) so he put in Pixars Cars. lol... Not a child around and we're having a great time with Lightening McQueen, Mator, and the crew. lol...Wonder what they paid Bob Costas to do the commentary in it. 
Gotta try Tractor Tipping too one of these days. lol


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Myfanwy, I'm so glad that you found out that your husband doesn't have Alzheimers!! My Mom had that and it definitely is terrifying!

Did you see the hat that Sorlena made? She modified the diagonal scarf pattern and told us how she did it. The pic is on page 8. Just an idea for the lady you're making the beanie for if you haven't gotten started on it yet.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

flockie said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > My whole family love brussel sprouts, and I know people who have never, and will never eat them.....so SAD!
> ...


LOL!! The young ones around here think I'm terribly cruel. I have a one bite rule. You have to take at least one bite, (spoonful or forkful) and actually chew and swallow it. If you like it, great, if not, then you don't have to eat any more this time, but I will fix it again and you do have to taste it again then. Now that my kids are both adults, I just tell them what I fixed and they can either eat it or fix themselves something else.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamweaver - should have some new puppies any day now.

sam

Any new critters around?

I stopped by to see the sheep the other day and there is one brand new little black guy..... I must go back with camera. Sure hope they are warm tonight since we are supposed to get snow....[/quote]


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I am sitting here in the Ozarks waiting for the snow to begin. I just heard on the news that it will be here early Monday morning which is later than originally expected. I ran to town today to pick up a few things because I won't drive in snow or ice any longer. This will be the first real snow of the winter so I am actually looking forward to waking up to beautiful snow in the morning.



DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > OMGosh! No more than 15 minutes ago my deck was looking like it was drying out a bit. It is now under almost an inch of snow!!! That quickly it is just about a white-out condition. Glad I'm home now, safe and warm. But what a shock!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ceili - what is a dark mark illusion scarf - i know what an illusion scarf - it is the dark mark i don't understand.

sam



Ceili said:


> I still have my entrelac afghan to finish edging for my DD, Dark Mark illusion scarf for GS, and a Noro silk garden feather and fan scarf I'm making for myself. Neighbor's slippers are felting as we speak, and I have a pair of socks that I put down in October so I could finish Christmas presents. Next big project is, I hope, a baby blanket with a chinese dragon on it, but I can't seem to find a chart for a dragon that is big enough, and I'm not confident enough to find a suitable dragon and make a chart myself, or to enlarge the charts that I do have. Any ideas? I asked before, but few replies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


I have the same rule. The girls were always good eaters, but that was the rule. Once Jess came home from college and said "What's for dinner?" my answer was "Whatever your fixing." She is also an excellent cook and baker now. Me? I'm retired!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


DUH, I would forget my own head, if it weren't attached.... I think entrelac would look great with a big garter stitch border.. maybe done like a quilt border and a diffferent color for each side? Just a thought.... Yes, I know your town well. Stlill have a soft spot for the Chicago area. In fact, I hope to come up sometime this year. I want to get mom to a Cubs game... maybe. She is the most loyal fan they have....... She wants her ashes scattered on the field. Shhh. Don't tell the authorities.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dreamweaver - should have some new puppies any day now.
> 
> sam


I wondered about that but was afraid to ask. I would have such a hard time parting with them. Be sure we see pictures..

There is a fabulous dog at the end of the alley in an iron fence. She is some kind of working dog, looks a little like a skinny Malmute - I've forgotten her breed. She is in a small yard and absolutely has a circle path worn in the ground and does laps most of the day. She never seems to have any interaction with her owners. I just love her and take a treat every time I walk that way. I don't WANT a dog, but I so want her to have a good run somewhere. I wish I could just bORROW her so we could take walks together every day. That would get me breathing deep or gasping for breath, one or the other... She now watches for me or my car and comes to have a word at the fence.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hubby was complaining that nothing on tv (won't watch award shows) so he put in Pixars Cars. lol... Not a child around and we're having a great time with Lightening McQueen, Mator, and the crew. lol...Wonder what they paid Bob Costas to do the commentary in it.
> Gotta try Tractor Tipping too one of these days. lol


How funny. Just saw that CD at mom's. She thought it was a game for kids. It must have been something someone gave dad, the car nut, as a joke. We actually borrow the neighbor kids so we can go see the kiddy movies tha tthe GD's have outgrown.... Remember the talking cars on the Chevron ads? My SIL is the voice of one of them so we even have the toys. Guess we'll never grow up. (I was chastising DH for not letting me see the awards and he said - "It's a re-run". Yeah, RIGHT!)


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

That is exactly what I am trying to do. We include her in everything going on with kids, make sure she is eating well, manage all the frustrating phone calls, etc. etc. and do every little thing she wants at the house and then some.

We are also having a sale at the old house - but - she brought the china cabinet and server to the dining room set with her, diminishing the set considerably... We have some tools as well and even wanted some of them from Dad and grandfather.. but, all the weather thermometers, etc. etc. You DO know what I mean. I have set up an entire library room for her with all the books she brought. The real problem for mom is that, she knows she is getting older, not seeing as well, losing short term memory.... but she absoliuely will NOT accept it or acknowledge it. Because she WANTS to drive, she had her new car in the garage but she won't take us up on a little spin around the block because she really KNOWS she probably can't drive here and doesn't want us to see how bad she really manages now. We want to honor ALL her wishes, but there comes a time that you have to call a spade a spade and it is a lot closer than any of us want to acknowledge.

This too shall pass, just hard on me because I am the one trying to deal with it daily without losing all MY time and activities and I do have to consider just how much it affects my very supportive DH as well. He has enough to worry about with OUR problems....[/quote]

I know how you feel. I am going through all this now with my DH. He had two major strokes early last year and he just doesn't understand that he can no longer do the things he did before. His short term memory is pretty much gone so everyday he wakes up and thinks it is Sunday because that is the last day he remembers before his stroke. I am his full time caregiver with the help of Hospice and it is very stressfull. I can never leave him for a moment because if he wants something to eat, he will try to fix it himself. Last week he tried to cook hot dogs in the toaster, not a good idea!! I had run into town and a friend was here with him but they were in the living room where they couldn't see him. At times he gets so upset when I tell him he can't drive anymore, I have to be very careful in how I remind him of his limitations because he can't remember what happened to him.

I do feel like I no longer have a life and it is difficult. I am glad DH is still with me and I do try to get out for a couple of hours every couple of weeks but even when I am out, I worry about what is happening here at home. Hang in there and take care of yourself.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My cousin Jackie's 10 year old son has the game for cars & one of the things you can do on it is the Tractor Tipping.
Lisa


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

It's from Harry Potter. It is a sign that appears in the sky when the Death Eaters have been called to the Dark Lord. (Whole family loves Harry Potter.)



thewren said:


> ceili - what is a dark mark illusion scarf - i know what an illusion scarf - it is the dark mark i don't understand.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Okay, Jynx, this is getting eerie. I have a Jess, too. See what I mean?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> http://youtu.be/48Tx32hwJ28
> 
> This is cute!!!


very cute, kac!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Anita H said:


> I do feel like I no longer have a life and it is difficult. I am glad DH is still with me and I do try to get out for a couple of hours every couple of weeks but even when I am out, I worry about what is happening here at home. Hang in there and take care of yourself.


Sounds like YOU are the one who needs to take care of yourself.... Being a full time caregiver is exhausting. Being diplomatic and having to explain the same things over and over is exhausting. Hospice can be a tremendous help, but the gift of time for yourself is really hard to come by. Does your DH get any type of therapy or rehab? I hope that you have some good friends or family near that give you a little relief once in awhile. There comes a time where you can't take care of someone else if you aren't taking care of yourself. I know I'm doing a lot more deep breathing exercises right now!!!

Not the same thing at all, but while DH was recovering from some surgery, he was taking a sleeeping pill that affected him very negatively. He would get up in the middle of the night and get dressed and think he had to go go run some errand or go to work. He did it twice in one night and I literally had to take the car keys to bed with me for fear I would not wake up and he would take off. Needless to day, he stopped taking that med. Still, it gave me a great insight into what it would be like to deal with him in an altered state and it was not anything I want to have to handle.

Feel free to PM me anytime. Sometimes, just having an ear lets you let go of some of the stress.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Are lamb shanks the same as legs of lamb? That's what i sometimes see in the store, or lamb chops. I've never cooked lamb. I keep thinking about them frolicking in the fields . . . (Probably deliciously so!)


The best for long slow braising are the fore-leg knuckle down, it's very sweet meat. I either cook them with onions, rosemary and red wine or; with vermouth, onions, carrots and celery, both are delicious combinations.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes in our need to help others, especially family, we do lose sight of ourselves and the fact that we have needs, too. Jynx, I was going to offer more "advice" for you, but you know you best, so all I shall say is that we are here for you!!!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave, What are Brussles tops? Haven't heard of those.
> Carol (IL)


They are a by-product of sprout farming. The leaves are cut off the top of the stalks of the plants to encourage the sprouts to form. They have a lighter taste than sprouts and cook like _Spring Greens_.

You very rarely find them in the _Palace of Hell_, supermarkets don't like anything seasonal or erratic in production, it doesn't fit into the masterplan to make the world uniformly comply with their boring clinical scheme. Look for them in markets and independent greengrocers, they're delicious lightly boiled, drained and tossed in a little butter, with a little grated nutmeg if you're a fan of it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello Everybody, hope you all had a good weekend and a good week to follow. The weather here is just cold we haven't had any more snow, just the one night. The next day it was sunny and not only melted the snow, but dried the washing. Dave seems to have suffered more just being 70 or so miles further NE.
> It's midnight here on Sunday, so I'm off to bed & will finish reading all the posts in the morning. G'night,
> 
> Tessa


Lucky you! Iit has finally decided to warm up a bit on this chilly hill-top 3degC/37degF at 9:30a.m.. There are still patches of snow on the lawn and _The Lad_ reports some sneaky patches of slippery slush on the side-roads waiting for unsuspecting bikers!

I'm hoping for a full thaw during the day.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver - I sympathize with you re your mom. I am in the process of packing my 3 bedroom home by myself because my kids have no time. So I am taking everything except for a few very large cooking items b/c I won't have time to cook big meals for them and their families once I move. - That is if they ever find the time to visit w/me.
> 
> I kind of figure that once I am in my new place and unpacking, I'll have more time to get rid of things I won't have room for or don't want to keep.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the on-going ask, just think how nice it'll be when your move is completed and you're in you new home!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > vsigsheba said:
> ...


If you find a picture you like, a good way to start the process is to process it through the _KnitPro_ web app. What you end up with is rarely knittable immediately, but the chart makes creating your own pattern on graph paper a whole lot easier because the scaling has been done for you.

http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/knitpro/

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Finished my purse except for the I-cord. Don't know if I'll like it or not. I did it in cable, and I think it looks too much like a hat! I can always frog it and start over if I don't like it. That is the good thing about knitting.
> 
> Thanks Dave and Sam for finding the cosy and napkin for me. Love them! Dave you do an excellent job. Do you ever watch TV? I think not. I think you are always creating or cooking! Just keep it up!


I do watch television, in between writing, lecturing, knitting, cooking and loitering in galleries and museums. I tend to be fairly selective, the small set in my study is almost permanently tuned to BBC News and I watch quite a few documentaries, some classic films, one or two dramas, Doctor Who and motorsports. However, I never forget televisions are fitted with a button marked 'Off'!

Glad you like my latest little effort, I'm making a set for my _Post-Oscars Party Breakfast Party!_

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on crocheting a pair of texting mitts, no pattern, just by guess and by golly. I'm also about half way through the EZ baby jacket pattern in her Almanac book - just so I could say I had done one of her patterns. As soon as it is done, the book goes to the library for their fund raising sale. I have the pattern for her BSJ, but still can't decipher it. I know there are places online that I can go to, but that would require an effort on my part. Maybe in the spring. During the winter months I just want to hibernate. I am really grateful for the tea party for giving me something to look forward to every day. You all are closer to me than my 'real' family!!
> ...


How far up North are you talking. I live in MN and this year there has been no hibernating. It has been too warm and there is a lack of snow. Yes, I loved days with a blizzard, snow storm or way below zero. I like to put on my sweats, get my book or knitting and turn on the gas fireplace curl up in a blanket and stay. If it is lots of snow, I love to just watch it come down while I am cozy.
That might be my summer. DH will be retiring April 27th, on the 28 we go to the cabin 6 hours North of where we live now. It is very quiet and the lake can be beautiful. We heat by wood so the cabin is comfortable and sometimes very warm. Yes, it is modernized with two bedrooms. We are up in the Chippewa National Forest, so plenty of wildlife to watch, mostly birds. We even have an eagles nest behind us so we can watch the babies grow up. I love the loons and their song in the mornings and evenings. In the evening we take a slow boat ride. DH fishes, I knit, read or watch the wild life, lots of pelicans. We do have neighbors, all around our age-3 couples. We are an hour from the largest town, but 30 min from a small one. I do consignment(machine embroidery and knitting, some sewing) for a summer craft place about an hour away. I enjoy that as I volunteer to work there a couple times a month. It is only open from May to Labor day. We also have some of our grandchildren up there. We will have 3 of them for 2 1/2 weeks. They are coming from AZ. Mom and Dad will not be with them. Then we have one in Aug for a week.
I do sympathize with you and your Mother. You are lucky to have siblings and hopefully they will help so you can get away or just stay at home and relax. I thank God every day for my family when it came time for Mom to go into assisted living after Dad passed away. I have 4 younger than me(the 5th passes away a few months before my father). We were able to take turns, with some of the grandchildren helping out in the visiting department, just being with her. However she did not want to be alive without Dad and passed away a few months after him. Enjoy your Mother, but get help from your brothers and some of the grandchildren.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, I found this when i googled dark mark illusion scarf:

thestormmoon.blogspot.com/.../dark-mark-illusion-scarf-pattern.htmlCached


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

It really is showing up against the background. perfect if you are already a tight knitter the effect that this has, I will need to search further and see if I can come up with something else as I am not too keen on the idea of a skull relief lol
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dark-mark-illusion-scarf-patter


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Thought I would share this with you, I received it in an email and it is interesting and fascinating what people can come up with !

''The Miracle of Computers!

Hope you enjoy this one- it's interesting to see all that is included. It would prove invaluable assistance to anyone studying history or biographies. Well worth saving for students.Now take a look at this picture..... link below

Painted by Chinese Artists, Dai Dudu, Li Tiezi and Zhang An, oil on canvas, 2006.

This painting is truly remarkable.

Even more amazing though, is that the canvas has been computerized.

When you click on the link below, a version of the computerized painting appears.

Run your cursor over the people.

The programme tells you who they are - every single one of them.

BUT (click on a person) and you obtain the individuals life history. 
This is fascinating... Can keep you busy for hours!

http://cliptank.com/PeopleofInfluencePainting.htm ''


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would share this with you, I received it in an email and it is interesting and fascinating what people can come up with !
> 
> ''The Miracle of Computers!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this fascinating link, you're right, it kept me busy. Half the fun was in trying to recognise the face before clicking on the cursor. Couldn't recognise Elvis!!

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?


I'm taking it easy at the moment. I'm currently working out a jumper pattern for _The Lad_ to make, he has an idea but isn't quite up to designing one from scratch yet. I'm also playing with a couple of new motifs for egg cosies and napkin rings and I have a couple of experiments I'm working on, all will be revealed later.

Beyond that, I have 15 lectures to finish writing, plus two 'specials', a paper to research, a dozen or so exhibitions I want to see and three trips to plan.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

so you could say that you are a little bit busy !!! I am afraid I have not got such a lot on my plate but am busy at the planning stages lol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> so you could say that you are a little bit busy !!! I am afraid I have not got such a lot on my plate but am busy at the planning stages lol


I try not to let the hours drag by!

Just _The Lad_ and me in the house, his best friend who stays with us when they come back from school weekends, is with his parents for half-term. He's disappeard off to the garage to work on a little restortion project I gave him as a bit of a joke present, but has rather captured his imagination, I secretly hoped it might.

The snow has nearly gone, it's 6degC/43degF and the shirts he put out on the line on Saturday have thawed out and almost dried, I think they've aired by now!

Loved that website by the way, lots of fun to be had!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > What is everyone working on.... or has the holiday letdown left everyone with winter blahs?
> ...


Dave, don't you have anything to do? Life must be boring!! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[Myfanwy, I'm so glad that you found out that your husband doesn't have Alzheimers!! My Mom had that and it definitely is terrifying!

Did you see the hat that Sorlena made? She modified the diagonal scarf pattern and told us how she did it. The pic is on page 8. Just an idea for the lady you're making the beanie for if you haven't gotten started on it yet.[/quote]

I thought the hat looked lovely, but alsothe yarn looked beautiful for the design. I am hoping to find some yarn today, and my psychedelic egg cups. 
it feels like we have been given our lives back, working on helping him find people in the community he can spend quality time with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [Myfanwy, I'm so glad that you found out that your husband doesn't have Alzheimers!! My Mom had that and it definitely is terrifying!
> 
> Did you see the hat that Sorlena made? She modified the diagonal scarf pattern and told us how she did it. The pic is on page 8. Just an idea for the lady you're making the beanie for if you haven't gotten started on it yet.


I thought the hat looked lovely, but alsothe yarn looked beautiful for the design. I am hoping to find some yarn today, and my psychedelic egg cups. 
it feels like we have been given our lives back, working on helping him find people in the community he can spend quality time with.[/quote]

So pleased for you, Alzheimers is a terrible thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Kate B, for your kind words, I hope to spend much time knitting now, looking for yarns today, especially a good cotton!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm all caught up on the tp news. Not sure I absorbed it all, but had so much to respond to that I wouldn't know where to start. I'll not waste our time rehashing old news,except to try to provide a picture of Grandnephew's project he displayed in a local art show last week.
Here goes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, his monster is so cute. Very creative, I want one.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my goodness, his monster is so cute. Very creative, I want one.


Thank you Poledra, I'm not quite sure, but I think he does a lot of hand sewing on his work.
So far he has only made gifts for his family and probably friends. He has a full time job as an art director for a computer co. and is quite happy to dabble in these monsters and painting as hobbies.

I'll be sure to tell him he got a good review


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Myfanwy, it is wonderful that your husband is not suffering from Alzheimers! Do they know what the problem is?

Dave, your idea of taking it easy leaves me speechless. (Fortunately i can still type!) Have they broadcast the new Dr. Whos in Britain? The last new one I've seen on BBC America, other than the Christmas special, was where the Doctor said good-bye to Amy and Rory. I heard that she had decided to leave the show; was there a reason?

I'm teleworking today, which is good because it is so windy here, and COLD! There are several good-sized branches fallen in my yard. Thankfully, the snow is almost gone.

Has anyone heard from Maelinde lately? I hope she hasn't had a relapse.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my, dandylion, those are adorable! His nephew seems to think so, too!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I'm all caught up on the tp news. Not sure I absorbed it all, but had so much to respond to that I wouldn't know where to start. I'll not waste our time rehashing old news,except to try to provide a picture of Grandnephew's project he displayed in a local art show last week.
> Here goes!


I'm impressed! How old is he? Did he actually do the sewing?

I just got caught up too----have had a busy weekend and not much time for reading the posts.

My prayers and thoughts go out to all those with family in their care....it is not an easy job for the family members & I agree it's important to take some time for yourself! 
I'm in a similiar situation---we built a two family to accomodate my parents. They helped us when the kids were small and now as they age I'm helping them more & more. which was the plan, however, I didn't count on my husband and father getting on each others nerves so much. Not really fair to the husband---we are lucky that we only "share" the basement (which is full of my parents stuff that they haven't looked at since we moved here 12 years ago). It's a challenge that we'll get through, hopefully without a divorce! J/K

Love the recipes----thank you all! Looking forward to trying brussel sprouts again---I'm one of those that found them bitter! 
But love cabbage so will try them with the maple/mustard/walnut sauce next time.

Have a great day all!

Kerry


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my, dandylion, those are adorable! His nephew seems to think so, too!


Thank you Siouxann, So nice of you to comment. Yes, he seems to have made a hit with the little one. dandylion


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Myfanwy----That must have been such a relief! great news


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandylion----I should have read further---I see now that he is not a child. LOL Still it's awesome work!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dandylion----I should have read further---I see now that he is not a child. LOL Still it's awesome work!


LOL, He seems to still have a lot of the child in him, I'd say  Thanks, dandylion


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks again Dave for the delicious recipe. Made it yesterday for Berakfast for my out of town guests and it was a huge success. Rave reviews! Served it with honey baked ham slices heated on the grill, sliced tomatoes, and english muffins with marmelade. It made for a hearty breakfast to send them off on their long road trip home.

P.S. It must take you all week to read all the replies to your weekly tea party.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dandylion,
Lucky there's so much child in him! He's so talented and creative!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Dandylion,
> Lucky there's so much child in him! He's so talented and creative!


Thanks, gracieannne, He is that. He made himself a costume for Halloween that was an Indiana Jones who was hafl consumed by a giant snake. Don't ask me to describe it in detail, but it was very creative, and I was awestruck. AND a little disgusted as I hate snakes  dandylion


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I ended up not turning on the computer yesterday; I had a lot of other things to get done and so did some cleaning and finished a couple of small hats to boot. DD and I went shopping (she needs clothes) and I picked up some cabbage and sausage and threw together a soup of this & that (carrots, mushrooms, and onions, sauteed in butter first, then added water, cabbage, sausage, and some garlic and paprika)...had very little leftover! DD made some veggie cakes from her Redwall cookbook and those were great on the side as well. Then we had another piece of birthday cake before settling in with a cup of tea. He watched the music awards but I really find it boring, so I knitted, as usual.



thewren said:


> dreamweaver - should have some new puppies any day now.
> 
> sam


Aww...congratulations! Puppies are so much fun--we haven't had a dog for far too long now, but we just aren't set up for one here. It is on my list of Thing to Do when I get a place in the country (eventually).



Dreamweaver said:


> I have the same rule. The girls were always good eaters, but that was the rule. Once Jess came home from college and said "What's for dinner?" my answer was "Whatever your fixing." She is also an excellent cook and baker now. Me? I'm retired!!!!!


I had a chuckle at this; once, he asked, "What's for dinner?" I said, "I don't know...what are you making?" Then he asked, "Do you like Cheerios?"



Dori Sage said:


> I am in the process of packing my 3 bedroom home by myself because my kids have no time.
> 
> Believe me, it is a daunting task. I have 10 days in which to finish up this house - with virtually no assistance, except for friend who reaches those high places.


Dori Sage, I wish I were closer--I am a master packer, as we moved a LOT when my husband was alive...his job took us to several states, and with 4 kids, I got very good at it. I think you're doing right by taking your time, though; don't wear yourself out--and of course, once you get moved, you can take your time as you like to unpack. I usually would unpack the kitchen and then just meander my way through the rest. I think part of the reason I have so much now is that we *haven't* moved in so long...!

Dandylion, love the monster! Truly adorable and good work on his part!



myfanwy said:


> I thought the hat looked lovely, but alsothe yarn looked beautiful for the design. I am hoping to find some yarn today, and my psychedelic egg cups.
> it feels like we have been given our lives back, working on helping him find people in the community he can spend quality time with.


I'm glad you liked the hat--and more importantly, that you & DH have your lives back! I am so, so happy for this news. When my partner was diagnosed with MD, it was quite a shock, but luckily, once we were more educated on it, we realized it didn't have to alter everything (his is a very rare and specific form that is slow, so we are lucky in that regard). It's manageable, and I hope the same turns out to be true for your DH's condition. I have thought about you often and send good thoughts.

We got a tiny bit of rain yesterday and even some snow mixed in, but of course it didn't last. Cold, though, seems to be sticking around. I did get some new yarn yesterday, as Joanns was having a very good sale, and I actually had a bit of money to spend for a change! Now I'm going to work up a couple of new designs I've been thinking about for a while and see how they turn out. I do have a shawl on the needles that I'd worked up to the point where I need the chart, but of course, I've misplaced the chart...! Well, it'll turn up and then I'll get back to it.

Off to work now...it is Monday here, after all. Whee!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [Myfanwy, I'm so glad that you found out that your husband doesn't have Alzheimers!! My Mom had that and it definitely is terrifying!
> 
> Did you see the hat that Sorlena made? She modified the diagonal scarf pattern and told us how she did it. The pic is on page 8. Just an idea for the lady you're making the beanie for if you haven't gotten started on it yet.


I thought the hat looked lovely, but alsothe yarn looked beautiful for the design. I am hoping to find some yarn today, and my psychedelic egg cups. 
it feels like we have been given our lives back, working on helping him find people in the community he can spend quality time with.[/quote]

Really glad it isn't Alzheimers, it must be a very great weight off your shoulders. Do hope you can find a support network to help you through.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I'm all caught up on the tp news. Not sure I absorbed it all, but had so much to respond to that I wouldn't know where to start. I'll not waste our time rehashing old news,except to try to provide a picture of Grandnephew's project he displayed in a local art show last week.
> Here goes!


Great fun, really impresive!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, he has a real talent. They're all cute!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Myfanwy, it is wonderful that your husband is not suffering from Alzheimers! Do they know what the problem is?
> 
> Dave, your idea of taking it easy leaves me speechless. (Fortunately i can still type!) Have they broadcast the new Dr. Whos in Britain? The last new one I've seen on BBC America, other than the Christmas special, was where the Doctor said good-bye to Amy and Rory. I heard that she had decided to leave the show; was there a reason?
> 
> ...


Siouxann, you're lucky you just lost branches. Did you watch the news (was it last night?) where a tree toppled on a house and pinned a lady in her bed? She'll be OK, but the firemen had to extricate her. Must have been scary for her. The house looked like a wreck. The wind was howling so loud here on Sat. night, I had trouble falling asleep and expecting the same thing to happen..


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Sam, Sorry to hear NO CRAB in Ohio...must ask you how is your weather?? Are you snowed in? Living in California the weather is about the same year round. Trees do turn color where I am and shed leaves. I drive around in the Fall and take pictures of the leaves. Then, I jump out of my car and collect a dozen to bring home and "iron" between sheets of wax paper!! An old trick we did in Kansas, as kids..such memories of little things to do for entertainment!! Have a nice Monday..Hugs, Diana


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Myfanwy, it is wonderful that your husband is not suffering from Alzheimers! Do they know what the problem is?
> 
> Dave, your idea of taking it easy leaves me speechless. (Fortunately i can still type!) Have they broadcast the new Dr. Whos in Britain? The last new one I've seen on BBC America, other than the Christmas special, was where the Doctor said good-bye to Amy and Rory. I heard that she had decided to leave the show; was there a reason?
> 
> ...


The new season of _Doctor Who_ is in production, they're promising high emotion and we all know they're good at that! As always, the entire storyline is a closely guarded secret, Auntie is very protective of its major productions and _The Doctor_ is a 'national treasure'. They pretty much throw their entire, not inconsiderable, resources at it; even a national orchesra and choir to provide the soundtrack, that's the _Wow Factor!_

At the end of this week, the _Doctor Who Experience_ gets packed up in London and rebuilt in Cardiff, home of the series. If you ever wanted to go into the console room and ride in the Tardis, it really is bigger on the inside, go see the exhibition, it's made to full BBC production standards.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Granalou said:



> Thanks again Dave for the delicious recipe. Made it yesterday for Berakfast for my out of town guests and it was a huge success. Rave reviews! Served it with honey baked ham slices heated on the grill, sliced tomatoes, and english muffins with marmelade. It made for a hearty breakfast to send them off on their long road trip home.
> 
> P.S. It must take you all week to read all the replies to your weekly tea party.


Glad they all enjoyed it, breakfasts are a speciality in my household!

There are computers online throughout the house, there's even a tablet on one of the kitchen wall cabinets, I just update the screen as I walk past.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Well I'm scheduling my activities for Thursday and Friday at the moment in between making a batch of lemon marmalade and composing a lecture. There's a television programme on BBC Four I'd like to see at 8:00p.m., so dinner is will be at 7:00p.m., otherwise it's a rather quiet day.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Myfanwy, it is wonderful that your husband is not suffering from Alzheimers! Do they know what the problem is?
> 
> Dave, your idea of taking it easy leaves me speechless. (Fortunately i can still type!) Have they broadcast the new Dr. Whos in Britain? The last new one I've seen on BBC America, other than the Christmas special, was where the Doctor said good-bye to Amy and Rory. I heard that she had decided to leave the show; was there a reason?
> 
> ...


Dear siouxann, and to All KP'ers who have been so generous, in the short time I have been involved... We are waiting to get to the laboratory for a test, that will show whether it has been the result of an infection, or simply old age hitting. BUT I can live with that, what was hurting was the thought of losing him to that terrible illness. Why they made that claim, I fail to understand, but we are able to lodge a protest at how the doctor handled things, so hopefully no-one else has to go through this.
Slept really well last night for the first time in weeks.
doing the shopping this morning.
the WIP's are progressing well, have to put some more time into my knitting needle organisers. Have located a suitable piece of cloth...
AND the dogs ate breakfast in the same room yesterday morning, with only one brief spat.
I wonder if you found the lamb shanks ok? Have you cooked them up? I cook them for Fale, but I have too many memories of frolicking lambs... cut out on beef as well. I adore lentils and garbanzos, often eat a lentil dhall.
Hope your day is progressing well!! must get a move on...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Love the recipes----thank you all! Looking forward to trying brussel sprouts again---I'm one of those that found them bitter!
> But love cabbage so will try them with the maple/mustard/walnut sauce next time.
> 
> Have a great day all!
> ...


Look out for the brussel tops in your local market, if you like cabbage, you'll love these!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm not into collecting things, but I checked the Royal Mail's website and couldn't find anything since the set they issued in 1970. This month they are issuing a _Britons of Distinction_ set on the 23rd and he isn't one of them.

http://shop.royalmail.com/stamps-issue-by-issue/britons-of-distinction/icat/britonsofdistinction/

However, the Royal Mint has issued a £2 coin:

That looks rather good.

Dave[/quote]

Thanks Dave, this is very helpful! I may just try to get the coin(s).
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks siouxann - it's copied and in my to do list.

sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, I found this when i googled dark mark illusion scarf:
> 
> thestormmoon.blogspot.com/.../dark-mark-illusion-scarf-pattern.htmlCached


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I think Dream Weaver wrote: I had a chuckle at this; once, he asked, "What's for dinner?" I said, "I don't know...what are you making?" Then he asked, "Do you like Cheerios?" 

One time when we were moving my husband asked what we were doing about dinner I said, Well, either you dial or I dial. He thought that was clever actually so he dialed out for food to be delivered. Sometimes it works to be cute!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I'm not into collecting things, but I checked the Royal Mail's website and couldn't find anything since the set they issued in 1970. This month they are issuing a _Britons of Distinction_ set on the 23rd and he isn't one of them.
> 
> http://shop.royalmail.com/stamps-issue-by-issue/britons-of-distinction/icat/britonsofdistinction/
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, this is very helpful! I may just try to get the coin(s).
Appreciatively,
marilyn[/quote]

I've ordered one for _The Lad's_ 'box', he's little hoarder!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are experiencing a mild winter - very little snow - this past weekend was quite cold but today is not too bad - about 35 degrees. there is no place i have to be so i am staying inside in my pj's - on a monday to boot. lol it is overcast today - we have a lot of overcast days during the winter. i am very ready for spring.

sam

chneider]Hi Sam, Sorry to hear NO CRAB in Ohio...must ask you how is your weather?? Are you snowed in? Living in California the weather is about the same year round. Trees do turn color where I am and shed leaves. I drive around in the Fall and take pictures of the leaves. Then, I jump out of my car and collect a dozen to bring home and "iron" between sheets of wax paper!! An old trick we did in Kansas, as kids..such memories of little things to do for entertainment!! Have a nice Monday..Hugs, Diana[/quote]


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

dandylion, just love the pics you posted of the monsters your grandnephew created. how talented! His nephew is a cutie and looks like he fits right in with the monsters.

Dave, made the ramekins yesterday for my dad, nephew and myself. Nephew would have liked less spring onion, but he ate it. I wasn't able to capture a photo, and made them larger since I only did 3. This recipe is a keeper. Really enjoyed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again Dave for the delicious recipe. Made it yesterday for Berakfast for my out of town guests and it was a huge success. Rave reviews! Served it with honey baked ham slices heated on the grill, sliced tomatoes, and english muffins with marmelade. It made for a hearty breakfast to send them off on their long road trip home.
> ...


That is so funny. I thought I was the only one that had the tea party open on several computers. I update them in which ever rom I'm in at the time.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I've been spending too much money lately, so I asked God if I could win some money. I never buy lotery tickets, so I don't know how I expected Him to grant my wish. 

But today, I got a call to dog sit, and another call offering an interview for a part time job, covering for a friend's office person on an occasional basis when she has an appointment or needs an afternoon off. It won't be taxing, just phone and computer entries. 

I don't mean to seem ungrateful, but I joked with God that He could have just sent me the money. 

I thought of so many answers He could be giving me, but He's not letting me hear any.  

It's so easy to amuse myself


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations dandylion!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I've been spending too much money lately, so I asked God if I could win some money. I never buy lotery tickets, so I don't know how I expected Him to grant my wish.
> 
> But today, I got a call to dog sit, and another call offering an interview for a part time job, covering for a friend's office person on an occasional basis when she has an appointment or needs an afternoon off. It won't be taxing, just phone and computer entries.
> 
> ...


Sue, so glad God answered you, but in His own way! You are so funny! But be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

We woke up to an almost whiteout snow this morning. The dogs didn't want to go out in it and tried to tiptoe out onto to deck. This is the first real snow of the winter and it is beautiful. I am glad I don't have to drive in it though. It could get a lot worse later because the snow is suppose to turn to rain or sleet, it will likely be a real mess. I will just stay inside and pray for all the folks who need to be out driving in this. We live way out in the country on a gravel road so it will be a few days before I will venture out, after living in FL for 20 years, I have become a chicken as far as driving in snow.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Off topic, but I read one of the links in the Latest Digest that was a pattern for a pearl collar. When I clicked on the link, I saw a picture of it and, as I posted on that topic, it was the spitting image of one I have in my bureau drawer that must be 60 years old. I had been thinking of getting rid of it. Guess we should never throw things out; you never know when they'll come back in style.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

catladyjwld said:


> Have a favorite recipe, too, which my daughter calls a cardiologists worst nightmare. My grandmother called it Martha Washington candy, but I have no idea where that name came from. It is still the one my family uses for this Christmas favorite. Also makes a good kids' group project, but make sure all surfaces are washable. You'll see why as you read the recipe
> 
> Martha Washington Candy
> Ingredients:
> ...


This sounds very much like a candy that my parents called by a very racist name, but I've seen it (very rarely) in stores called creme drops. Must save this recipe!! Hmmm wonder if one of those loops for dyeing Easter Eggs to dip the candies.

Patty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Off topic, but I read one of the links in the Latest Digest that was a pattern for a pearl collar. When I clicked on the link, I saw a picture of it and, as I posted on that topic, it was the spitting image of one I have in my bureau drawer that must be 60 years old. I had been thinking of getting rid of it. Guess we should never throw things out; you never know when they'll come back in style.


You know how fashion goes round in circles, one only has to wait. Platform shoes for men are making a come-back in London, this time round I'll give them a miss, I remember tottering around on the ridiculous things in the seventies, I also remember the number of times I twisted my ankles on them and how the heels came off at inconvenient moments, usually on escalators.

Platforms were usually teamed with another fashion disaster, the _French Flare_ which had a five-button waistband, was almost sprayed on tight at the top nd then flared out to cover the stupid shoes. The combination was so dangerous, even my incredibly laid-back school, a zoo with a silver spoon in its mouth, actually ruled that heels should be no higher than four inches and trouser bottoms no greater than thirty inches!

Did you see the frock Helena Bonham Carter wore last night? Ra-Ra skirts looked silly in the eighties, they still do!

Anyone for power shoulder-pads?
Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> catladyjwld said:
> 
> 
> > Have a favorite recipe, too, which my daughter calls a cardiologists worst nightmare. My grandmother called it Martha Washington candy, but I have no idea where that name came from. It is still the one my family uses for this Christmas favorite. Also makes a good kids' group project, but make sure all surfaces are washable. You'll see why as you read the recipe
> ...


You can quite easily find dipping forks. I think they are called forks even when they are loops, but a fork can do the job also.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. If that's what you do on a quiet day Dave then I'd hate to see you on a busy day. Just to wish each and everyone of you a Happy Valentine's day. They were say on the news here that everyone should send a kiss to a friend it helps to improve your health. Before anyone says anything about Valentine's Day it is here.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but I read one of the links in the Latest Digest that was a pattern for a pearl collar. When I clicked on the link, I saw a picture of it and, as I posted on that topic, it was the spitting image of one I have in my bureau drawer that must be 60 years old. I had been thinking of getting rid of it. Guess we should never throw things out; you never know when they'll come back in style.
> ...


I have been so grateful that shoulder pads have not been on the scene. But I guess I would not be wearing them in my turtlenecks and fleecy tops anyway.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cold and damp in Texas today. I'm going to the Mavericks game tonight and dread the walk to the AA Center. It's about 3 blocks from where we park. I hate having to wear a heavy coat, but tonight I will. Even though I love going to the games, it is a stay at home and knit kind of night! I don't know when I'll get caught up on the posts. Good thing the TP lasts all week!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I've been spending too much money lately, so I asked God if I could win some money. I never buy lotery tickets, so I don't know how I expected Him to grant my wish.
> ...


Thanks, Doris, Dave, Souixanne, and all who have been so kind to congratulate my nephew and me. You're so good to do that.

Yes, Doris, He has surprised me like that before  We all have to be careful.

This will probably be my last post for the evening -- dog/house sitting and on to another nephew's house to spend the night with the Grandniece.

Did I mention that I gave her an introductory knitting lesson. She took to it right away, but she may need a refresher lesson tonight.

I'll miss all, y'all. Night, dandylion


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. If that's what you do on a quiet day Dave then I'd hate to see you on a busy day. Just to wish each and everyone of you a Happy Valentine's day. They were say on the news here that everyone should send a kiss to a friend it helps to improve your health. Before anyone says anything about Valentine's Day it is here.


I'm a lot more laid-back now I've retired, deadlines of 'yesterday' are very much a thing of the past!

Happy Valentines Day, I'm not expecting any cards, but a certain young man has already received two and he's trying to work out who they're from, most entertaining. I suspect one of them might be from a Latvian clothes-horse he's been seen with a couple of times!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave, made the ramekins yesterday for my dad, nephew and myself. Nephew would have liked less spring onion, but he ate it. I wasn't able to capture a photo, and made them larger since I only did 3. This recipe is a keeper. Really enjoyed.


I'm glad you enjoyed them, A friend of mine makes them with sweet Spanish onions, perhaps your nephew would prefer that. In Europe, onions get stronger the further North they're grown, so English onions are stronger than French, which are stronger than the very mild Spanish variety.

Does the same rule apply in America, with stronger onions grown in cooler climates?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I have a copy of _Vogue_ from 1985 with shoulder-pads in mohair jumpers!

Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi Dave, haven't even read the posts from when i checked in yesterday. just wanted to wish you and all the tea party and kp members a happy valentines tomorrow.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them, A friend of mine makes them with sweet Spanish onions, perhaps your nephew would prefer that. In Europe, onions get stronger the further North they're grown, so English onions are stronger than French, which are stronger than the very mild Spanish variety.
> 
> Does the same rule apply in America, with stronger onions grown in cooler climates?
> 
> Dave


Vidalia Onions are sweet, and they can only be grown in a specific area of Georgia to be called Vidalia. Georgia is not cool.
That's south of me, and I don't want to go there!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, made the ramekins yesterday for my dad, nephew and myself. Nephew would have liked less spring onion, but he ate it. I wasn't able to capture a photo, and made them larger since I only did 3. This recipe is a keeper. Really enjoyed.
> ...


From my experience, the sweetness/bitterness/strongness of the onion totally depends on the variety chosen to grace the cooking dishes. Doesnt matter if it is cooler climate or not.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you enjoyed them, A friend of mine makes them with sweet Spanish onions, perhaps your nephew would prefer that. In Europe, onions get stronger the further North they're grown, so English onions are stronger than French, which are stronger than the very mild Spanish variety.
> ...


Vidalia Onions is the name of that particular onion and yes, I have grown them in Canada. It is still called a Vidalia Onion but they were first given that name by the brothers who grew them in Georgia. The soil they were grown in specifically was free of sulfur and thus they got a reputation for being sweet (because of the lack of sulfur in the soil).


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a link to the Vidalia Onion area.

http://www.vidaliaonion.org/about_us/growing_region


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Here is a link to the Vidalia Onion area.
> 
> http://www.vidaliaonion.org/about_us/growing_region


Yes, I do know what that says. I also know that the Vidalia onion is also available to be grown elsewhere because I have grown them because I bought those seed bulbs. Just as I can and have grown Spanish onions because of the same thing. Does not mean that they are only exclusively grown in the country of Spain. And by the same principle does not mean that the Vidalia onion variety is only grown in Georgia. So what you are trying to tell me is that when I buy Vidalia Onion seed bulbs to plant them here in Canada, when they are ready to harvest, they are not now called Vidalia Onions? If I plant a turnip, it is a turnip that I harvest, not a potato.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave. Since you mentioned in previous posts that you might be planning a future trip, and would like to further explore Florida beaches, you would not mind a few suggestions. 

In addition to some of the best beaches in the world, Florida has some of the biggest and most beautiful fresh water springs. Many are in state parks with glass bottom boat tours, nature trails, and native wildlife. They are truly beautiful places and I can remember how I loved the glass bottomed boats. When they were young boys, my father and his brothers rode their horses from the farm through the woods to go swimming in Weeki Wachee and there was no one else around for miles,

I will give you what I believe to be the three best beaches on the Gulf, the three best on the Atlantic, the three best springs/parks, and a most beautiful spring and river without a park but with a glass bottom boat.

Gulf Beaches: St George Island, Destin, Panama City All are 
in the Panhandle and your chance of seeing a pod of dolphins playing is very high.

Atlantic Beaches:St Augustine, Daytona Beach, Crescent Beach Sparkling white sugar beaches, sand dunes, waves, boardwalk with lots of action to hardly anyone around.

Springs: Wakulla, Homasassa, Weeki Wachee, and Silver Springs. Wakulla is the largest, maybe in the world, and is kept as natural as possible, Homasassa and Weeki Wachee are also large and beautiful. There are nature walks and native wildlife tours guided by Park Rangers. Wakulla is in the Panhandle south of Tallahassee, Homasassa and Weeki Wachee are near the coast north of Tampa. Silver Springs is on the 
Silver River near the Atlantic Coast and not far from the beaches.

Anyone interested should look into these and the many others I did not mention. There are quite a few that offer camping and swimming in the springs. Some sites such as St 
Augustine and St George Island have interesting historical architecture and (right up Maelinde's alley), historically accurate reinactments. Something for everyone that is both educational and amusing.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

The page at the link is telling you that the Vidalia name is protected by US law. If you grow them elsewhere, you are just growing a sweet variety. Call them whatever you like, but you can't sell them claiming them to be Vidalias.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!

Sorlenna
I finally finished this one for my GD, gave it to her for her B-day
She turned 17 and collects giraffes. She uses it for a lap blanket.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> The page at the link is telling you that the Vidalia name is protected by US law. If you grow them elsewhere, you are just growing a sweet variety. Call them whatever you like, but you can't sell them claiming them to be Vidalias.


I will agree to disagree with you. Just as an English Tea Rose is still called an English Tea Rose no matter where it is grown.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!
> 
> Sorlenna
> I finally finished this one for my GD, gave it to her for her B-day
> She turned 17 and collects giraffes. She uses it for a lap blanket.


How very cute and practical! Did you have a pattern or did you take the bull by the horns and design it yourself? It looks great! What yarn did you use?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Tunisian crochet is amazing. My DIL is a good crocheter and wants to learn Tunisian, especially for afghans. I'll have to make sure she sees this one. Really cute. Good work Sorlenna.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

What a cute giraffe, Yes do you have a pattern source or just your creative juices?


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a cute giraffe, Yes do you have a pattern source or just your creative juices?


I wish I could do that with creative juices, A lady at my knitting club gave me the pattern, it is counted stitches, (a lot of stitches.) I will have to scan it into my computer, then post it in the tutorial. So check that category tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool, thank you.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. If that's what you do on a quiet day Dave then I'd hate to see you on a busy day. Just to wish each and everyone of you a Happy Valentine's day. They were say on the news here that everyone should send a kiss to a friend it helps to improve your health. Before anyone says anything about Valentine's Day it is here.
> ...


Dave you are retired but not from life, far from it. You can use that one if you like it. Its overcast here and cloudy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but I read one of the links in the Latest Digest that was a pattern for a pearl collar. When I clicked on the link, I saw a picture of it and, as I posted on that topic, it was the spitting image of one I have in my bureau drawer that must be 60 years old. I had been thinking of getting rid of it. Guess we should never throw things out; you never know when they'll come back in style.
> ...


Dave, I'm laughing to myself picturing you in platform shoes and flared bottom trousers. It just doesn't fit!! Even with the red hair! Doubleknit suits were popular for men, too, back when. I hope they don't return.

Thank heavens, I never wore mini-skirts; my legs weren't the type for that style. According to my latest Good Housekeeping magazine, the skirts are getting longer. I can still remember when that happened in 1947. I had a practically floor length black skirt that I adored. My future MIL used to give me ugly looks when I wore it. She did the same thing when pants came in style for women. I had a very expensive pair of wool slacks in a Black Watch plaid. Wow! Did I get ugly looks when I wore them. She finally succumbed and towards the last few years of her life I hardly ever saw her in a skirt. I wonder what she'd say if she saw me wearing jeans! LOL

BTW, when the skirts get longer, isn't that a sign the economy is improving?


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion,
> ...


Ditto about the snakes but still wildly creative!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. If that's what you do on a quiet day Dave then I'd hate to see you on a busy day. Just to wish each and everyone of you a Happy Valentine's day. They were say on the news here that everyone should send a kiss to a friend it helps to improve your health. Before anyone says anything about Valentine's Day it is here.
> ...


Not night-Marie, I hope!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you enjoyed them, A friend of mine makes them with sweet Spanish onions, perhaps your nephew would prefer that. In Europe, onions get stronger the further North they're grown, so English onions are stronger than French, which are stronger than the very mild Spanish variety.
> ...


I love Vidalia onions! The sweetness comes, I think, because of the soil the onions are grown in.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you enjoyed them, A friend of mine makes them with sweet Spanish onions, perhaps your nephew would prefer that. In Europe, onions get stronger the further North they're grown, so English onions are stronger than French, which are stronger than the very mild Spanish variety.
> ...


 :-D ahhhh we cannot wait for vidalia onion time, we love onions anyway, but slices of vidalia on a burger, oh my. when i know its about time for them to dwindle down in the stores, i purchase a big bag and keep it in the crisper in frig and we have them longer. yummo. some where i have a fantastic vidalia onion dip. mmmmmmmmmmm
dave the bellbottoms made me think of my fav. outfit when i was a young teen, with a good figure, tight bellbottoms, fitted turtleneck sweater and a wide belt for the hip hugger pants. oh i shudder to think of it. now wouldn't matter if they did make a come back, not going there, all about comfort now


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Sue, good luck on the knitting lesson. I've tried to help my youngest GD learn to knit, but we see each other only once or twice a year, so it has been hard. But I was so surprised when my DIL sent me an email last week and said that the GD had bought a MochiMochi book with some of her Christmas money gifts. So she is now using dpns and making tiny animals!! I think she's watching videos for help. I'm so happy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just in from checking outside, weatherman calling for 1 to 2 inches of snow tonight changing to sleet and or freezing rain tomorrow (isn't sleet freezing rain???) We are well supplied and other than #2 son scheduled to open in the am we will be spending the day snug and warm. I managed to purchase 3 new skeins today without the crew spotting them so more to add to the pile of future projects! Feeling pretty comfortable now with the circular needles, but tomorrow begins the DPN's I so want to be able to make hats and socks, lots of yarn in the stash to make them! I'm making a sour cream pound cake for the family, made 4 loaves of banana bread today, will have gingerbead donuts for my son before he leaves for work in the morning. Have a warm safe night my friends!
Happy Valentines Day!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just in from checking outside, weatherman calling for 1 to 2 inches of snow tonight changing to sleet and or freezing rain tomorrow (isn't sleet freezing rain???) We are well supplied and other than #2 son scheduled to open in the am we will be spending the day snug and warm. I managed to purchase 3 new skeins today without the crew spotting them so more to add to the pile of future projects! Feeling pretty comfortable now with the circular needles, but tomorrow begins the DPN's I so want to be able to make hats and socks, lots of yarn in the stash to make them! I'm making a sour cream pound cake for the family, made 4 loaves of banana bread today, will have gingerbead donuts for my son before he leaves for work in the morning. Have a warm safe night my friends!
> Happy Valentines Day!!!


Marianne, do you use a donut maker?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Freezing rain is that thing that we Do Not Want.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just in from checking outside, weatherman calling for 1 to 2 inches of snow tonight changing to sleet and or freezing rain tomorrow (isn't sleet freezing rain???) We are well supplied and other than #2 son scheduled to open in the am we will be spending the day snug and warm. I managed to purchase 3 new skeins today without the crew spotting them so more to add to the pile of future projects! Feeling pretty comfortable now with the circular needles, but tomorrow begins the DPN's I so want to be able to make hats and socks, lots of yarn in the stash to make them! I'm making a sour cream pound cake for the family, made 4 loaves of banana bread today, will have gingerbead donuts for my son before he leaves for work in the morning. Have a warm safe night my friends!
> Happy Valentines Day!!!


Sounds very yummy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> The page at the link is telling you that the Vidalia name is protected by US law. If you grow them elsewhere, you are just growing a sweet variety. Call them whatever you like, but you can't sell them claiming them to be Vidalias.


I agree with you, wannabear. The same holds true for Walla Walla onions grown in Washington State, Maui grown in Hawaii, and one whose name I can't remember grown in Texas.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, made the ramekins yesterday for my dad, nephew and myself. Nephew would have liked less spring onion, but he ate it. I wasn't able to capture a photo, and made them larger since I only did 3. This recipe is a keeper. Really enjoyed.
> ...


Not really sure my nephew would eat any kind of onion right now, 14 years old, certain foods are not his thing. Onions, for my folks and I, are great no matter what kind of onion it is. Just usually adjust what kind of onion I use depending on what I'm cooking. Raw on a burger could be whatever onion is on hand. Perhaps sweeter onions are grown in warmer climates here. Maui onions in Hawaii, Vidalia in Georgia, etc.....


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Did you see the frock Helena Bonham Carter wore last night? Ra-Ra skirts looked silly in the eighties, they still do!
> 
> Dave


Yes, I did see her! I don't know if she ever dresses 'normal'. Could not tell if her shoes matched though. She usually wears 2 different colors.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

redriet60
Love the giraffe blanket. Too cute.


Happy Valentine's Day everyone! Hugs.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I know how you feel. My Mom had to move to San Antonio to live with one of my sisters, she had had a minor stroke and the Dr in Arkansas didn't want to give them any choice but to put her in a convalescent hospital, my older sisters told him that our mother was NOT going into some old folks home she was moving to Texas (they had looked into the options after he mentioned it and the one he wanted her in was basically a warehouse). He tried to tell them that they had no choice: HE wouldn't LET them do that--WRONG answer!! Momma lived with my second sister for about 7 years until she passed away the end of Feb. last year. Our niece and grand niece were already living with her, so she had help with her. Then the last two years before Momma passed away, our younger sister moved from Oregon to a house right across the street to help her even more.

Momma was a really bad hoarder too. She kept EVERYTHING! Old margerine tubs, styrofoam trays from groceries, etc. We couldn't even really blame it on the Alzheimers and strokes. She had always been that way. My Dad said it was the way they were raised, they were both children of the great depression, he said that you don't know when you might need something or be able to re-use or re-purpose. Daddy was born in 1925 and Momma in 1927.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Oh my, my grandmother saved those styrofoam trays too, I had forgotten about finding those. I must have thrown out 50 empty boxes, and about the same amount of walmart bags full of walmart bags, the styrofoam trays were out of meat packages and she had at least a hundred or more stashed.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I like that line!!! My daughter will be 21 in August and she needs to learn to cook, so I make her do it sometimes. I tell her to fix what she wants and if I can't eat it (because of my milk allergy) then it's me that fends for myself.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I know how you feel. My Mom had to move to San Antonio to live with one of my sisters, she had had a minor stroke and the Dr in Arkansas didn't want to give them any choice but to put her in a convalescent hospital, my older sisters told him that our mother was NOT going into some old folks home she was moving to Texas (they had looked into the options after he mentioned it and the one he wanted her in was basically a warehouse). He tried to tell them that they had no choice: HE wouldn't LET them do that--WRONG answer!! Momma lived with my second sister for about 7 years until she passed away the end of Feb. last year. Our niece and grand niece were already living with her, so she had help with her. Then the last two years before Momma passed away, our younger sister moved from Oregon to a house right across the street to help her even more.

Momma was a really bad hoarder too. She kept EVERYTHING! Old margerine tubs, styrofoam trays from groceries, etc. We couldn't even really blame it on the Alzheimers and strokes. She had always been that way. My Dad said it was the way they were raised, they were both children of the great depression, he said that you don't know when you might need something or be able to re-use or re-purpose. Daddy was born in 1925 and Momma in 1927.[/quote]

Oh my, my grandmother saved those styrofoam trays too, I had forgotten about finding those. I must have thrown out 50 empty boxes, and about the same amount of walmart bags full of walmart bags, the styrofoam trays were out of meat packages and she had at least a hundred or more stashed.[/quote]

I remember saving the styrofoam trays from meat packages when the kids were little. They were used for crafts and things until I read that no matter how well you washed them, there could be germs lurking on them. That was the end of that.

I was born at the end of 1928, just about the time the stock market crashed. I can relate to the parents who saved everything. People used to save every bit of string, too. And we saved bacon fat, but that was during WWII as part of the war effort. It was used to make ammunition.
I never smoked, but DH tells me that the aluminum foil in the packs of cigarettes was saved, too, as part of the war effort.

I try to get rid of unnecessary "junk," but it's true that as soon as you throw something out, the next day you need it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I'm all caught up on the tp news. Not sure I absorbed it all, but had so much to respond to that I wouldn't know where to start. I'll not waste our time rehashing old news,except to try to provide a picture of Grandnephew's project he displayed in a local art show last week.
> Here goes!


OH How Cute!!! They are great!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I know how you feel. My Mom had to move to San Antonio to live with one of my sisters, she had had a minor stroke and the Dr in Arkansas didn't want to give them any choice but to put her in a convalescent hospital, my older sisters told him that our mother was NOT going into some old folks home she was moving to Texas (they had looked into the options after he mentioned it and the one he wanted her in was basically a warehouse). He tried to tell them that they had no choice: HE wouldn't LET them do that--WRONG answer!! Momma lived with my second sister for about 7 years until she passed away the end of Feb. last year. Our niece and grand niece were already living with her, so she had help with her. Then the last two years before Momma passed away, our younger sister moved from Oregon to a house right across the street to help her even more.
> 
> Momma was a really bad hoarder too. She kept EVERYTHING! Old margerine tubs, styrofoam trays from groceries, etc. We couldn't even really blame it on the Alzheimers and strokes. She had always been that way. My Dad said it was the way they were raised, they were both children of the great depression, he said that you don't know when you might need something or be able to re-use or re-purpose. Daddy was born in 1925 and Momma in 1927.


Oh my, my grandmother saved those styrofoam trays too, I had forgotten about finding those. I must have thrown out 50 empty boxes, and about the same amount of walmart bags full of walmart bags, the styrofoam trays were out of meat packages and she had at least a hundred or more stashed.[/quote]

I remember saving the styrofoam trays from meat packages when the kids were little. They were used for crafts and things until I read that no matter how well you washed them, there could be germs lurking on them. That was the end of that.

I was born at the end of 1928, just about the time the stock market crashed. I can relate to the parents who saved everything. People used to save every bit of string, too. And we saved bacon fat, but that was during WWII as part of the war effort. It was used to make ammunition.
I never smoked, but DH tells me that the aluminum foil in the packs of cigarettes was saved, too, as part of the war effort.

I try to get rid of unnecessary "junk," but it's true that as soon as you throw something out, the next day you need it.[/quote]

Oh you reminded me that when I cleaned out my parents condo, my dad have saved paper bags, rubber bands, empty cottage cheese containers, plastic bags, ties (the ones for the plastic bags) and every other little thing imaginable. But they never had any food in the house or the fridge once my mom came down with dementia. Dad would buy just enough for one day, thinking that they wouldn't live to the end of the day and not wanting to leave any food.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I've been spending too much money lately, so I asked God if I could win some money. I never buy lotery tickets, so I don't know how I expected Him to grant my wish.
> 
> But today, I got a call to dog sit, and another call offering an interview for a part time job, covering for a friend's office person on an occasional basis when she has an appointment or needs an afternoon off. It won't be taxing, just phone and computer entries.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the joke, "God please let me win the lottery! Let me show You that it won't change me."

And God's answer: "You have to meet me halfway! At least buy some tickets!"


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Momma always claimed that she was saving them to start seeds on. Wash them in hot water and bleach, then take a paper towel, dampen it and just sprinkle the seeds on. Then when they sprout you can plant them into the little pots, and just keep moving them up into larger ones. She DID do this when we were kids, but not after Daddy passed away in 1998. She used to be a great gardener, I was a great dissapointment to her in that respect. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Doris T... .I have 2 donut pans (6 on each pan) love the baked donuts and my family devours them! And the Texas onions are called 1015's.. very yummy and sweet! I love those and the Vildalia (sp) onions... we stock up on them every year!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!
> 
> Sorlenna
> I finally finished this one for my GD, gave it to her for her B-day
> She turned 17 and collects giraffes. She uses it for a lap blanket.


I love it--giraffes happen to be my favorite land mammal! As for my own efforts...alas, somewhere I went wrong and the side edge got crooked, so a frogging I went. But it was great practice, and I'll keep at it! I'll just need to keep the directions closer to me as I go this time.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Such busy bees we all are. Another delay in seeing the oncologist today as all of the x-rays haven't been read. I felt really lousy yesterday but bounced back to reasonable today. Thank the Lord for helping me. Still having problems accomplishing the tasks around the house, but could get into the dial-a-ride bus better this am..I am finally getting on with the pattern for feather and fan and have a sample made. Couldn't get enough of the the right yarn yesterday at Joann's, I want a lustrous lavender or purple for my sweater. Still progressing on the navaho(but pastel) afghan. The weather still very dreary,rainy but the sun comes out for a few minutes around one or two then descends very quickly into cold. So sorry to hear of your problems in situating your moms, but realize that your children will face the same things sooner than you think.
I have never moved from this house once my mother passed away and so there are so many things that have accumulated over the 80 years we have all lived here. I have no one to take care of me so I imagine someone will have to move me to a facilitie without really knowing me at all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Such busy bees we all are. Another delay in seeing the oncologist today as all of the x-rays haven't been read. I felt really lousy yesterday but bounced back to reasonable today. Thank the Lord for helping me. Still having problems accomplishing the tasks around the house, but could get into the dial-a-ride bus better this am..I am finally getting on with the pattern for feather and fan and have a sample made. Couldn't get enough of the the right yarn yesterday at Joann's, I want a lustrous lavender or purple for my sweater. Still progressing on the navaho(but pastel) afghan. The weather still very dreary,rainy but the sun comes out for a few minutes around one or two then descends very quickly into cold. So sorry to hear of your problems in situating your moms, but realize that your children will face the same things sooner than you think.
> I have never moved from this house once my mother passed away and so there are so many things that have accumulated over the 80 years we have all lived here. I have no one to take care of me so I imagine someone will have to move me to a facilitie without really knowing me at all. Marlark Marge.


Marlark Marge
you just hang in there, sending prayers your way... and hugs for Valentine's Day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> The page at the link is telling you that the Vidalia name is protected by US law. If you grow them elsewhere, you are just growing a sweet variety. Call them whatever you like, but you can't sell them claiming them to be Vidalias.


Sounds very much like the way many food names are protected in the EU under PGI or _Protected Geographical Indication. For example, you can make pork pies the way they do in Melton Mowbray, but a company can't sell them as Melton Mowbray Pork Pies unless they're actualy made in a specific area.

The same rules apply to certain specified vegetables and fruits too. Over the past few weeks I've been making Seville Orange Marmalade, with oranges grown in a specific area in Spain, when grown elsewhere they can only be sold as Culinary Oranges; there are some very good French ones, but they aren't Sevilles even though they are the same variety.

Dave_


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi Dave. Since you mentioned in previous posts that you might be planning a future trip, and would like to further explore Florida beaches, you would not mind a few suggestions.
> 
> In addition to some of the best beaches in the world, Florida has some of the biggest and most beautiful fresh water springs. Many are in state parks with glass bottom boat tours, nature trails, and native wildlife. They are truly beautiful places and I can remember how I loved the glass bottomed boats. When they were young boys, my father and his brothers rode their horses from the farm through the woods to go swimming in Weeki Wachee and there was no one else around for miles,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list, I'll have to do some investigating. I have seen the beach at Destin, it really is something; I also made a flying visit to Daytona many years ago, a petrolhead wekend! With my art historian's hat on, there are a number of places I want to visit, a friend of mine recently visited the Vizcaya Mansion and that's on my list, as well as the Frank Lloyd Wright buildings in Lakeland.

So much to see, it's a long list!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!
> 
> Sorlenna
> I finally finished this one for my GD, gave it to her for her B-day
> She turned 17 and collects giraffes. She uses it for a lap blanket.


It's really lovely, great design!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It's the other way round, short hemlines go with economic optimism, as with the mini skirts in the boom years of the 60s. When things got gloomy in the 70s, we had the maxi skirt.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


Oh no, she's disappeared in a cloud of sulphur, along with her toxic mother!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I know how you feel. My Mom had to move to San Antonio to live with one of my sisters, she had had a minor stroke and the Dr in Arkansas didn't want to give them any choice but to put her in a convalescent hospital, my older sisters told him that our mother was NOT going into some old folks home she was moving to Texas (they had looked into the options after he mentioned it and the one he wanted her in was basically a warehouse). He tried to tell them that they had no choice: HE wouldn't LET them do that--WRONG answer!! Momma lived with my second sister for about 7 years until she passed away the end of Feb. last year. Our niece and grand niece were already living with her, so she had help with her. Then the last two years before Momma passed away, our younger sister moved from Oregon to a house right across the street to help her even more.
> 
> Momma was a really bad hoarder too. She kept EVERYTHING! Old margerine tubs, styrofoam trays from groceries, etc. We couldn't even really blame it on the Alzheimers and strokes. She had always been that way. My Dad said it was the way they were raised, they were both children of the great depression, he said that you don't know when you might need something or be able to re-use or re-purpose. Daddy was born in 1925 and Momma in 1927.


Oh my, my grandmother saved those styrofoam trays too, I had forgotten about finding those. I must have thrown out 50 empty boxes, and about the same amount of walmart bags full of walmart bags, the styrofoam trays were out of meat packages and she had at least a hundred or more stashed.[/quote]

I remember saving the styrofoam trays from meat packages when the kids were little. They were used for crafts and things until I read that no matter how well you washed them, there could be germs lurking on them. That was the end of that.

I was born at the end of 1928, just about the time the stock market crashed. I can relate to the parents who saved everything. People used to save every bit of string, too. And we saved bacon fat, but that was during WWII as part of the war effort. It was used to make ammunition.
I never smoked, but DH tells me that the aluminum foil in the packs of cigarettes was saved, too, as part of the war effort.

I try to get rid of unnecessary "junk," but it's true that as soon as you throw something out, the next day you need it.[/quote]

500g margarine boxes are so useful for a single serving in the freezer, they stack neatly too!

I can't bear to throw useful containers away either!
Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

flockie said:


> redriet60
> Love the giraffe blanket. Too cute.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone! Hugs.


Thank you and Happy Valentine's Day to all KPs


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

You can quite easily find dipping forks. I think they are called forks even when they are loops, but a fork can do the job also.[/quote]

When I can't find any of the tools mentioned, I use a fondu fork. The little barbs on the end grip the candy quite well when dipping in chocolate.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to all my T.P. Friends!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh you reminded me that when I cleaned out my parents condo, my dad have saved paper bags, rubber bands, empty cottage cheese containers, plastic bags, ties (the ones for the plastic bags) and every other little thing imaginable. But they never had any food in the house or the fridge once my mom came down with dementia. Dad would buy just enough for one day, thinking that they wouldn't live to the end of the day and not wanting to leave any food.

Dori, that is so sad! Last time my older son and his wife visited, I was told that I keep TOO MUCH food in the house! Now, since when is that a crime? Since we do the bulk of our grocery shopping at the Commissary, which is about 10 miles away, we don't go by there every day. He, on the other hand, passes grocery stores every day on his way home from work. I guess I must be planning that we'll both live until the food is eaten up. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave. Since you mentioned in previous posts that you might be planning a future trip, and would like to further explore Florida beaches, you would not mind a few suggestions.
> ...


I want to add a couple of things to your list, too. Bahia Honda Beach in the Florida Keys was voted the #1 beach in the US in 1992. We walked part of it once and the sand is like sugar. And there's a Frank Lloyd Wright house in PA that I believe he lived in himself. We've been there twice and it's really something to see and in a nice part of the State.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I know about kids and onions. After dinner is over and you clear the table, you find them under the rims of the plates. :-D


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Dori I keep a store cupboard of food, not because of anything other than when my four children were small I could not always afford to do a big shop every week, so I kept a storecupboard, so if I couldn't afford but to get essentials, ie fresh meat, bread or fruit ande vegs then my back up would come into action. Then when I could afford a big shop I would replace the things I had used. Things got better when I started work, so we could ease up a bit, but my children were big eaters, hence saving my store cupboard, now I just buy what we use by the week but still have a store cupboard and buy things on special.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Dori I keep a store cupboard of food, not because of anything other than when my four children were small I could not always afford to do a big shop every week, so I kept a storecupboard, so if I couldn't afford but to get essentials, ie fresh meat, bread or fruit ande vegs then my back up would come into action. Then when I could afford a big shop I would replace the things I had used. Things got better when I started work, so we could ease up a bit, but my children were big eaters, hence saving my store cupboard, now I just buy what we use by the week but still have a store cupboard and buy things on special.


Mavis, you're a girl after my own heart! I'm not Mormon, but they believe in keeping a year's worth of food on hand - it's a part of their religious beliefs. I don't think I have a year's worth on hand, but as for canned goods, probably 3 or 4 months. The large upright freezer is pretty well packed, also.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I know how you feel. My Mom had to move to San Antonio to live with one of my sisters, she had had a minor stroke and the Dr in Arkansas didn't want to give them any choice but to put her in a convalescent hospital, my older sisters told him that our mother was NOT going into some old folks home she was moving to Texas (they had looked into the options after he mentioned it and the one he wanted her in was basically a warehouse). He tried to tell them that they had no choice: HE wouldn't LET them do that--WRONG answer!! Momma lived with my second sister for about 7 years until she passed away the end of Feb. last year. Our niece and grand niece were already living with her, so she had help with her. Then the last two years before Momma passed away, our younger sister moved from Oregon to a house right across the street to help her even more.
> ...


I remember saving the styrofoam trays from meat packages when the kids were little. They were used for crafts and things until I read that no matter how well you washed them, there could be germs lurking on them. That was the end of that.

I was born at the end of 1928, just about the time the stock market crashed. I can relate to the parents who saved everything. People used to save every bit of string, too. And we saved bacon fat, but that was during WWII as part of the war effort. It was used to make ammunition.
I never smoked, but DH tells me that the aluminum foil in the packs of cigarettes was saved, too, as part of the war effort.

I try to get rid of unnecessary "junk," but it's true that as soon as you throw something out, the next day you need it.[/quote]

500g margarine boxes are so useful for a single serving in the freezer, they stack neatly too!

I can't bear to throw useful containers away either!
Dave[/quote]

;-) i keep all plastic containers, to send food home with folks, so no one has to worry about returning my containers, learned that the hard way, but i am not a horder,i keep it to one bin of yarn, i don't know it seems to worry me to have more.  and i did recently and i shared and went through and gave the excess away. so is that a ocd personality :?: 
ok, so i did a mac and cheese recipe in the crock pot, ugh.... all the recipe called for as to cheeses was 2 c. cheddar and 1 c. extra sharp cheddar, it had c. milk and a can of evap. milk with 2 eggs, it was the texture that was yucky, it was like the cheese was all curdly and rubbery, i did it the time it said on low, :roll: i love a good mac and cheese and thought it was just too easy to crock pot it, but this recipe went into the trash, yuk, yuk, yuk. but my pinto beans and mexican cornbread were great. this has been a great t party this wk as usual.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

500g margarine boxes are so useful for a single serving in the freezer, they stack neatly too!

I can't bear to throw useful containers away either!
Dave


How do you freeze things in margarine boxes? Is that for short-term only or long-term too?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Have any of you seen the Tunisian crochet work on the regular forum from the man from Qld. Australia? His name is John Dornan. He has made it into an art form! I just did a search and there are a lot of KP links to his work. Here is one of them:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48878-1.html


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, or any of the partiers, if you are making a tour that will include Frank Lloyd Wright, I hope you will make time for the house he built in Pennsylvania for the Kauffman family, Falling Water. It is near Pittsburgh, and not too terribly far from where I live. It is magnificent! Here are a few links: 

www.wright-house.com/frank-lloyd-wright/fallingwater.html

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CVKU3ErrGM

www.fallingwater.org


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day to everyone!! Please take the time to tell your special someones how much you love them. And if there is someone whom you have not talked to in a while, call them. It is also a great day to take the time and make up with someone you may be on the outs with in your friends or family.

I shall be away for a few days, so I will see you all when I get back.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


You are probably thinking about Fallingwater, in the western part of the state. It was built, I believe, for the Kaufmans, department store people. I think it was recently renovated because of structural problems. There is a FLW pop up book.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Valentines Day to everyone!! Please take the time to tell your special someones how much you love them. And if there is someone whom you have not talked to in a while, call them. It is also a great day to take the time and make up with someone you may be on the outs with in your friends or family.
> 
> I shall be away for a few days, so I will see you all when I get back.


Thanks 5mm, hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day everyone! 
Im back to being as busy as a mosquito in a nudist colony; 
I know what to do; but dont know where in the world to start!
Thats a quote from Gregg Garrison, or some other Hoosier before him, I guess. 

Just wanted to wish you all a good day. It finally snowed here overnight and Im going to be out in it all day. Not that I mind so much. Its beautiful, and I am careful. 

Ms. Izzy Bell is looking over my shoulder, so I will wish you Happy Valentine's Day from her, too. 

Ill check in tonight to see what you are all eating


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Greetings all KP'ers, and Tea Party goers, from a wet, warm and humid, Auckland. Morning of February 15th. Busy working on what is now a request for five beanies. The word here is that WINTER is on the way! wishing you lots of happy knitting time!! m.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Doris T... .I have 2 donut pans (6 on each pan) love the baked donuts and my family devours them! And the Texas onions are called 1015's.. very yummy and sweet! I love those and the Vildalia (sp) onions... we stock up on them every year!


Thanks for the info, Marianne. I bought my younger son one of those little donut machines when he was a teenager still living at home because he loved donuts. They seem to be popular again. I didn't know there were pans you could use, though.

BTW, I found out they have a Vidalia onion festival in Valdosta in April. That would be fun. I've always wanted to go to the garlic festival in California, but this would be a good substitute. Have you ever been?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Greetings all KP'ers, and Tea Party goers, from a wet, warm and humid, Auckland. Morning of February 15th. Busy working on what is now a request for five beanies. The word here is that WINTER is on the way! wishing you lots of happy knitting time!! m.


Greetings to you, too, myfanwy, and won't you be glad when winter arrives?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yes, mjs, after I posted here, I googled for more info. I had forgotten the name of the house. I had even forgotten that it was built over a waterfall. Apparently, the house is thought to be FLW's masterpiece. I loved the setting almost as much as the house itself.

We have one of his houses on the grounds of Woodlawn - so close and yet we've never seen it. We'll have to remedy that.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I've never actually seen one in person. I think there are still some somewhere around Detroit, maybe Six mile. I think that house in North by northwest must have a similar feeling.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal, did you use Siouxann's recipe for the crock pot mac and cheese?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dave, if you're coming to Chicago, there are many FLWs in Oak Park, just outside of the City. I know I speak for all of the KPers in Northern Illinois and its environs, that we'd be happy to see you.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Have no time to write now, I'm off for my Valentine treat, tickets for Pompey v Ipswich. Don't Laugh!! this is only my 3rd. match. It's a kind thought. 

Happy Valentine's to you all,

Tessa


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I made a large pot of Italian sausage and peppers last night. I usually add more onions and peppers than sausage so that on the next night I can have that over Farfalle pasta. Folks are out with friends for lunch today, celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary. Just wanted to catch up on the posts here. I am finishing up a book that is due back at the library in a couple days. Will check back later today. Enjoy the day/evening or whatever the time/day, everyone!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I know how you feel. My Mom had to move to San Antonio to live with one of my sisters, she had had a minor stroke and the Dr in Arkansas didn't want to give them any choice but to put her in a convalescent hospital, my older sisters told him that our mother was NOT going into some old folks home she was moving to Texas (they had looked into the options after he mentioned it and the one he wanted her in was basically a warehouse). He tried to tell them that they had no choice: HE wouldn't LET them do that--WRONG answer!! Momma lived with my second sister for about 7 years until she passed away the end of Feb. last year. Our niece and grand niece were already living with her, so she had help with her. Then the last two years before Momma passed away, our younger sister moved from Oregon to a house right across the street to help her even more.
> ...


I remember saving the styrofoam trays from meat packages when the kids were little. They were used for crafts and things until I read that no matter how well you washed them, there could be germs lurking on them. That was the end of that.

I was born at the end of 1928, just about the time the stock market crashed. I can relate to the parents who saved everything. People used to save every bit of string, too. And we saved bacon fat, but that was during WWII as part of the war effort. It was used to make ammunition.
I never smoked, but DH tells me that the aluminum foil in the packs of cigarettes was saved, too, as part of the war effort.

I try to get rid of unnecessary "junk," but it's true that as soon as you throw something out, the next day you need it.[/quote]

500g margarine boxes are so useful for a single serving in the freezer, they stack neatly too!

I can't bear to throw useful containers away either!
Dave[/quote]

Dave, we have a nationwide organization in the US called freecycle. Most large cities have a group and it's run by volunteers. People either give away or ask for items and everything is free. It's a good way to get rid of things you no longer want. I save the plastic sleeves from our daily newspaper for the doggie walkers. I've given away coffee cans, you name it. It's a good way for new parents to get furniture and things for their baby. So in the end it cuts down on the amount of things sent to the dumps.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!
> ...


Sorlenna,you need to go on safari to Africa. In one park, we saw 23 giraffes all gathered together - it was a beautiful sight.

If I were younger I'd love to go back and see the gorillas (my favorite animal), but it requires a lot of hiking and most of it uphill. I should have thought of it 40 years ago! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave, the FLW house in PA is probably Falling Water, built for the Kaufmann family (Pittsburgh dept. store moguls). FLW didn't live there, but it was revolutionary of the field of house construction. It is built over a water fall. It uses cantilevered balconies, and corner windows that do not have frames blocking the view. It is an absolutely awesome house. So many special touches, and a phenomenal connection with the landscape around it. If you have an opportunity, it really is a must see house. It's a bit of a trick getting there, but it is really worth it!

Of course, Oak Park, IL is full of FLW houses and the famous Unity Temple. In Oak Park is a house & studio that he lived in. It, too, is beautiful. But, to me, Falling Water is the best! The Internet is full of info and pictures (as I'm sure you know).
Anyway....I vote for Falling Water as the ultimate in FLW works.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

And there's a Frank Lloyd Wright house in PA that I believe he lived in himself. We've been there twice and it's really something to see and in a nice part of the State.[/quote]

doris - isn't that "falling waters"?

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


500g margarine boxes are so useful for a single serving in the freezer, they stack neatly too!

I can't bear to throw useful containers away either!
Dave[/quote]

Dave, we have a nationwide organization in the US called freecycle. Most large cities have a group and it's run by volunteers. People either give away or ask for items and everything is free. It's a good way to get rid of things you no longer want. I save the plastic sleeves from our daily newspaper for the doggie walkers. I've given away coffee cans, you name it. It's a good way for new parents to get furniture and things for their baby. So in the end it cuts down on the amount of things sent to the dumps.[/quote]

We have freecycle here too and I've gotten some useful items.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings all KP'ers, and Tea Party goers, from a wet, warm and humid, Auckland. Morning of February 15th. Busy working on what is now a request for five beanies. The word here is that WINTER is on the way! wishing you lots of happy knitting time!! m.
> ...


Hi Doris T, I do acknowledge summer comes tough on me, but I love the summer garden. As a scot, I have never really acclimatised, but also I have lived 28 years in parts of the country that do get winter frosts, and occassionally snow. Likewise I suspect all you northerners are waiting for the first real signs of spring. As a child it was always a delight when the swallows returned to nest!! Fale and I have such good reason now to feel happy!! 
I could see from my weather bugs that most places I watch are rather cold, the worst being for my cousin in Sofia, Bulgaria, Happy Day!!, m.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

There is also a FLW house in Grand Rapids MI. I have been there. There is a short movie you watch on FLW & then you get to tour the house.
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Have any of you seen the Tunisian crochet work on the regular forum from the man from Qld. Australia? His name is John Dornan. He has made it into an art form! I just did a search and there are a lot of KP links to his work. Here is one of them:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48878-1.html


just saying hi! siouxann, not many seem to be on line at present! how are things going?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy, I'm glad that you have something to be happy about now. Alzheimer's is a dreadful thing. Now maybe you will have less worry.

So, winter is coming? What will that be like?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> And there's a Frank Lloyd Wright house in PA that I believe he lived in himself. We've been there twice and it's really something to see and in a nice part of the State.


doris - isn't that "falling waters"?

sam[/quote]

You're right, Sam! I couldn't remember the name of it nor the fact that it was built over a waterfall. Guess the sound of the falling water would lull the occupants to sleep.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

flockie said:


> I made a large pot of Italian sausage and peppers last night. I usually add more onions and peppers than sausage so that on the next night I can have that over Farfalle pasta. Folks are out with friends for lunch today, celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary. Just wanted to catch up on the posts here. I am finishing up a book that is due back at the library in a couple days. Will check back later today. Enjoy the day/evening or whatever the time/day, everyone!


Yummy! I'll be over for dinner! So were your parents married on Valentine's Day? How romantic! They must be about our age; we celebrated our 61st anniversary last September.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > The page at the link is telling you that the Vidalia name is protected by US law. If you grow them elsewhere, you are just growing a sweet variety. Call them whatever you like, but you can't sell them claiming them to be Vidalias.
> ...


if you look it up you will see wannabear is correct.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Oh, Doris, and I'm happy FOR you. I always remember the lady who taught me to crochet and I hope that sticks with your gd all of her life, as my memory has .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> I made a large pot of Italian sausage and peppers last night. I usually add more onions and peppers than sausage so that on the next night I can have that over Farfalle pasta. Folks are out with friends for lunch today, celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary. Just wanted to catch up on the posts here. I am finishing up a book that is due back at the library in a couple days. Will check back later today. Enjoy the day/evening or whatever the time/day, everyone!


Sounds yummy. I made Heart shaped pizza for the family tonight for dinner.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, made the ramekins yesterday for my dad, nephew and myself. Nephew would have liked less spring onion, but he ate it. I wasn't able to capture a photo, and made them larger since I only did 3. This recipe is a keeper. Really enjoyed.
> ...


I think it might be more about the soil content, or maybe a combination of both. They say vidalia's are so sweet because the sulfer content in Georgia soil.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I'm off to practice more on my Tunisian crochet; I almost have enough for a center part for a baby blanket. Whee!
> 
> Sorlenna
> I finally finished this one for my GD, gave it to her for her B-day
> She turned 17 and collects giraffes. She uses it for a lap blanket.


That's such a sweet look on the g's face 
Very well done, and I'll bet dg was delighted with it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I've been spending too much money lately, so I asked God if I could win some money. I never buy lotery tickets, so I don't know how I expected Him to grant my wish.
> ...


Good one, Patty, and thanks for the compliment to nephew's work. dandylion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy, I'm glad that you have something to be happy about now. Alzheimer's is a dreadful thing. Now maybe you will have less worry.
> 
> So, winter is coming? What will that be like?


Dear wannabear! yes, it is like having a millstone lifted from my shoulders. Forgetfulness I can handle, Alzheimer's is a very different kettle of fish! I am making a conscious effort to have food ready in the deepfreeze, or very near to ready, Fale goes raiding the fridge and deepfreeze, and also helps me with the bags of groceries when I come home from my shopping trips, so he knows how much less there is than what I am used to having, in my store cupboard. I grew up always in the country, and you could not just go out to buy food on impulse. Mum always had a productive garden, and kept stock, hens, ducks, geese, sheep and cattle, at Rotokawa, which is near Rotorua [where the geysers are]. 
In Auckland the usual winter is more cloudy, a lot more wind, sometimes seriously so, we get miniature tornados, and a lot more rain. Very occassionally we will get a hail storm, but that is as cold as it gets, down maybe to -2 or -3 C. There is a high probability that we will eventually have a volcanic erruption here, we sit on, I believe about 600, cones or craters, some which may have a rim only a few metres high. apparently we specialise in 'walking' volcanoes!! hope you are keeping warm, and busy, lol, m.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The FLW house in Grand Rapids MI is called the Meyer May house.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Doris T... .I have 2 donut pans (6 on each pan) love the baked donuts and my family devours them! And the Texas onions are called 1015's.. very yummy and sweet! I love those and the Vildalia (sp) onions... we stock up on them every year!
> ...


No I haven't but we've talked about going, perhaps this will be the year? LOL And I believe they have a garlic festival somewhere here in GA also.. will have to check on that one though, so many festivals celebrating all the different foods, fruits and veggies, love them for sure!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

BTW, I found out they have a Vidalia onion festival in Valdosta in April. That would be fun. I've always wanted to go to the garlic festival in California, but this would be a good substitute. Have you ever been?[/quote]

ME TOO! I've seen them both on the food network & they look like fun! And lots of good food too!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I have made the pilgrimage to Falling Water, it's a must-see for art historians. The other unmisable are the textile block buildings. FLW's prairie style was incredibly influential too, much public sector housing echoes the style.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> BTW, I found out they have a Vidalia onion festival in Valdosta in April. That would be fun. I've always wanted to go to the garlic festival in California, but this would be a good substitute. Have you ever been?


ME TOO! I've seen them both on the food network & they look like fun! And lots of good food too![/quote]

Well, that sounds like 3 of us would like to go. Will have to research it further. At least, April in Georgia wouldn't be too hot!

Marianne, will have to check on the GA garlic festival, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Dave, if you're coming to Chicago, there are many FLWs in Oak Park, just outside of the City. I know I speak for all of the KPers in Northern Illinois and its environs, that we'd be happy to see you.


As a _Modernist_ Chicago is something special, I have to admit a love of the Mies on Lakeshore Drive.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> The FLW house in Grand Rapids MI is called the Meyer May house.


I will have to see if my sister wants to go there when I visit her this year. She lives in Jackson, MI.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought of something today, but I don't know how big a deal it would be for Dave, who lives in that country with all the big houses that show up in PBS movies. Here in North Carolina we have the Biltmore House, which is the largest private home in NC. I liked it better before it became so commercial. It's still something to see, but they herd you along pretty fast. When you get out of the house, you can amble through the gardens, wine tastings and baby calves as slowly as it suits you.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nanacaren do go if you get the chance it is really interesting to see.
Lisa


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I made a large pot of Italian sausage and peppers last night. I usually add more onions and peppers than sausage so that on the next night I can have that over Farfalle pasta. Folks are out with friends for lunch today, celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary. Just wanted to catch up on the posts here. I am finishing up a book that is due back at the library in a couple days. Will check back later today. Enjoy the day/evening or whatever the time/day, everyone!
> ...


Anytime you want sausage and peppers - just let me know.

Sorry, guess that was a little misleading. My parents were actually married on Feb 23rd. They were just meeting up with friends my mother has know since grade school. Mom is 77 and Dad will be 81 in May. They are going to have a small celebration with just us kids(5), grandkids(6) and great-grandkids(4) on the 25th of this month. Congratulations on your anniversay!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I made a large pot of Italian sausage and peppers last night. I usually add more onions and peppers than sausage so that on the next night I can have that over Farfalle pasta. Folks are out with friends for lunch today, celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary. Just wanted to catch up on the posts here. I am finishing up a book that is due back at the library in a couple days. Will check back later today. Enjoy the day/evening or whatever the time/day, everyone!
> ...


Sounds like fun. I like making homemade pizza. I make individual size and have an assortment of toppings so everybody can make their own. My brother comes over with his kids and his fiance comes with her kids and they really like personalizing their pizza.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, if you're coming to Chicago, there are many FLWs in Oak Park, just outside of the City. I know I speak for all of the KPers in Northern Illinois and its environs, that we'd be happy to see you.
> ...


Lived in Chicago and near northwest suburb my entire life. There is nothing like the architecture of this city. I go to downtown Chicago quite often and find that I like to look at the buildings, the lake front and the museums as if I was a tourist. Just the restaurants alone could make you feel as if you are traveling all over the world.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


My youngest daughter was helping top them. She loves to help with the cooking. It is fun to see the different topping they put onto their own pizzas. We have pizza days for the grandkids during the summer a lot of fun for them. They get to swim while they wait for the food too cook.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you seen the Tunisian crochet work on the regular forum from the man from Qld. Australia? His name is John Dornan. He has made it into an art form! I just did a search and there are a lot of KP links to his work. Here is one of them:
> ...


Hey, myfanwy, things are better than they were 12 hours ago! I'm off work tomorrow, and telework on Thursday, so I am one happy camper!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

just saying hi! siouxann, not many seem to be on line at present! how are things going?[/quote]

Hey, myfanwy, things are better than they were 12 hours ago! I'm off work tomorrow, and telework on Thursday, so I am one happy camper!![/quote]

wishing you lots of knitting time, I am on to my third beanie in as many days, did you find any lamb shanks? m.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There are no lamb shanks here. No part of a lamb whatsoever. However, I can get other things that most likely you would not want.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

No lamb parts anywhere here, either. I think it has to be later in the spring as the lambs are just now being born. It was so nice here today that I took a walk at lunchtime. It is mostly concrete and asphalt where i work, although the street is tree-lined. I have daffodils in bloom at home. Thought for sure that the past weekend's freezing weather would do them in, but they have rebounded and were just as perky as can be today. Spring weather cannot come too soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Siouxann! you know when the daffodils come, spring can't be too far away, Even if they are under shelter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.

does pasta age in the cupboard - does it go stale - become unusable?

i say no - heidi says yes.

several years - yes i said years - ago i bought some flamingo shaped pasta - they are even pink - for a friend who really does not like flamingos. i also have a sweatshirt which heidi embrodierded (boy is that spelled wrong) - she has a machine - anyhow - i am bound and determined to give it to him for his birthday coming up in a couple of months. heidi says the pasta is too old to be used and would taste terrible. i keep saying it is dry pasta - it has been in the cupboard - in plastic - how can it spoil. it has never gotten damp.

so ladies and gentlemen - what is your verdict?

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Flockie I LOVE Chicago too. I have been going there for the last 25 years. My daughter and family live in Wicker Park and I'm moving up in March. I have already met Carol Maliza and Kate Wood(by phone),lovely ladies, and think we all should get together at some point, should be lots of fun.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> 
> does pasta age in the cupboard - does it go stale - become unusable?
> 
> ...


Food becomes stale after a while, regardless of how well wrapped it is. If you've had it less than 3 yr., then it might be okay, but getting older than that might be "iffy" & ruin the other ingredients you're using!!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Flockie I LOVE Chicago too. I have been going there for the last 25 years. My daughter and family live in Wicker Park and I'm moving up in March. I have already met Carol Maliza and Kate Wood(by phone),lovely ladies, and think we all should get together at some point, should be lots of fun.


Maryanne AND Flockie AND Carol AND Kate AND ... I live in Aurora, but work in the city and would love to hook up with all of you sometime, if I wouldn't be intruding?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Flockie I LOVE Chicago too. I have been going there for the last 25 years. My daughter and family live in Wicker Park and I'm moving up in March. I have already met Carol Maliza and Kate Wood(by phone),lovely ladies, and think we all should get together at some point, should be lots of fun.
> ...


I would LOVE to get together with all of you. We could decide on someplace that we can all get to easily. Even if it's a coffee shop where we could talk and knit/crochet. What fun!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

vsigsheba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> ...


I had dried pasta, red stars and green trees, that we probably had 5 years. If you didn't know than it was okay.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Flockie I LOVE Chicago too. I have been going there for the last 25 years. My daughter and family live in Wicker Park and I'm moving up in March. I have already met Carol Maliza and Kate Wood(by phone),lovely ladies, and think we all should get together at some point, should be lots of fun.


Have to say..Chicago is one fantastic city to live in. I grew up in a small Ohio town, but eventually moved to Chicago. It is a very livable city. We (knock on wood) have successfully raised 2 kids here, have had great careers, and are happily retired here...about 45 years. It's easy to negotiate, and you can find just about anything you want here (except J-hooks! 
 ). On a visit to the USA....Chicago should be very high on your list of must-sees. Just had to put the plug in.

good idea, Marianne....a tea party, for real!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Flockie I LOVE Chicago too. I have been going there for the last 25 years. My daughter and family live in Wicker Park and I'm moving up in March. I have already met Carol Maliza and Kate Wood(by phone),lovely ladies, and think we all should get together at some point, should be lots of fun.
> ...


 absolutely not , you would not be intruding. We should work on this.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> good idea, Marianne....a tea party, for real!
> Carol (IL)


Silly me, did I REALLY say coffee shop.... I meant lets meet for tea!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I can stay downtown after work, or come downtown on a weekend, either day. Second thought, weekends are definitely best for me. We could meet at a yarn shop, or for tea or for coffee OR, does Lorna's Laces offer tours? The possibilities are endless!!!! I'm very excited. I've only met one fellow KPer, and she's become my third daughter. She's massively pregnant, though, with her fifth, so I might have to leave her behind.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Ceili, Flockie, Carol, Kate,and any other interested parties, WHOOPIE! My friend Pam lives in Skokie and we were hoping we could get a group together. She is having her basement turned into craft heaven. It's planned to have a sitting area, table area, and lots of shelves.

Think about it. We might be able to do something in April.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Skokie is good, my daughter lives in Wilmette, and I have a friend in Skokie, as well (non-knitter, though). I could make a whole weekend on the Norshore. But the city would work as well. I'm up for anything.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> 
> does pasta age in the cupboard - does it go stale - become unusable?
> 
> ...


Sam, my suggestion would be to open the package (if you're planning on fixing something with it and want to make sure it's not stale) and use a very small amount, 2-3 pieces maybe?? and a small amount of water, cook them and then taste them to see if they're ok.

Of course this won't help if you're wanting to just give him the pasta for him to cook later.

Personally I have used spaghetti that was several years old, my husband gets in moods where he does like pasta then he gets in moods where he hates it.

Good Luck!
Patty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


Chicago is a favourite short break stop-over for me. Air travel can be a miserable experience these days, a flight to the West Coast that is only 'direct' instead of 'non-stop' usually involves the nightmare experience of two hours minimum spent wandering around Chicago airport nly to return to the seat one vacated a few hours earlier to complete one's flight.

As a result, I usually break my journey and spend a couple of nights in the city which a lot better than the inside of the airport. So I've covered it piecemeal, it's a great place to visit and worth a couple of days of anybody's time. Since I'm an architectural photorapher and historian specialising in Modernism, it's my favourite kind of theme-park!

But I also like the commercial district of San Fran, a walk along the elevated walkway through all the skyscrapers is my idea of the perfect Sunday morning stroll.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I thought of something today, but I don't know how big a deal it would be for Dave, who lives in that country with all the big houses that show up in PBS movies. Here in North Carolina we have the Biltmore House, which is the largest private home in NC. I liked it better before it became so commercial. It's still something to see, but they herd you along pretty fast. When you get out of the house, you can amble through the gardens, wine tastings and baby calves as slowly as it suits you.


It's a fine building, I'm not the least bit nationalistic about these things, I have no trouble appreciating great architecture, wherever it may be. Most of buildings I'd gleefully take a wrecking-ball to are in England, it's quite a long list too!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

To All My Tea Party Friends Happy Valentines Day!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> 
> does pasta age in the cupboard - does it go stale - become unusable?
> 
> ...


Provided it isn't an unstable egg pasta, _pappardelle_ has a shelf life of only about three months, it should be fine for years stored in a cool, dry, dark cupboard. Provided it hasn't acquired a powdery 'must' and it still firm, it's probably fine, I usually put half a vegetable stock cube in the water when I cook it anyway. You do have to be careful with black pasta, that has squid ink in it and I never mess with 'use by' dates where anything fishy is concerned.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 500g margarine boxes are so useful for a single serving in the freezer, they stack neatly too!
> ...


Usually it's for short-term storage, up to a month. Because I'm o my own during the week, _The Lad_ boards at school weekdays, I make a full quantity of soups, stews and pasta sauces, then allow it to cool before putting a single portion into a box and freezing it. A 500g/1 lb margarine tub holds a bowlful of soup, enough filling for a man-sized pie or a good portion of casserole or stew, home-made ready meals!

With soups, it's best to go to the point before you finish with a swirl of cream; with pasta sauces, to the point before you stir in freshly ripped basil leaves. Nuke them in the microwave and add finishing touches when you use them. This is a great way to prepare for dinner parties too, nobody ever knows you made it in advance.

A one pound tub also holds about half a pound of blackberries, raspberries or loganberries, rinse them in cold water, let them dry out on kitchen roll paper then toss them together with two tablespoons of granulated sugar, pack them into your tubs and put themin the freezer, good for about six months. Things like courgettes and carrots, I prepare then blanch for two minutes in the microwave before plunging into iced water, draining thoroughly and packing into the boxes, these are also good for six months.

I also buy belly of pork, cut a whole piece in half, roll it with stuffing and tie it up, this makes a great single-serving roast dinner in a box. When I want to use it, I take out in the moning to thaw and give it about 1 hour 15 minutes at 375degF/190degC.

It's all about planning when you live on your own, most days I cook from scratch, but it's good to know I have a few 'instant meals in the freezer, chilli con carne and my roasted vegetable chilli are great stand-bys. It's important for me to know it doesn't really matter if I stop for a couple of drinks with friends on the way home, dinner will only take twenty minutes when I get in!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Oh you reminded me that when I cleaned out my parents condo, my dad have saved paper bags, rubber bands, empty cottage cheese containers, plastic bags, ties (the ones for the plastic bags) and every other little thing imaginable. But they never had any food in the house or the fridge once my mom came down with dementia. Dad would buy just enough for one day, thinking that they wouldn't live to the end of the day and not wanting to leave any food.
> 
> Dori, that is so sad! Last time my older son and his wife visited, I was told that I keep TOO MUCH food in the house! Now, since when is that a crime? Since we do the bulk of our grocery shopping at the Commissary, which is about 10 miles away, we don't go by there every day. He, on the other hand, passes grocery stores every day on his way home from work. I guess I must be planning that we'll both live until the food is eaten up. :lol:


I need to have a fair amount of food in the house, I never quite know how many gannets will be spending the weekend with me! _The Lad_ knows to give me 24 hours warning if he's inviting more than two friends up for the week-end, I'm quite happy to have a houseful, he's a popular lad and chooses his friends very well, however I do prefer notice if I'm going to be catering for half a dozen of them!

Having said that, a pint of milk, half a dozen eggs, a block of cheese and an onion with a couple of bags of salad leaves is all I need for a _loaves and fishes_ supper; I can knock out souffles by the dozen, in minutes! Soup is easy with whatever I have in the refrigerator and freezer and I always have a few lemons handy to do my _Deptford Pudding_ for 'afters'. I do like a bit of warning, but if I have to lay on a three course dinner for eight in half an hour, it can be done!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> To All My Tea Party Friends Happy Valentines Day!!!


Hope you've had a brill day. How are you? Is your back improving?

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've not soaked dried fruit in tea, but depending on what I'm baking, I use vodka or rum or bourbon. I think the alcohol evaporates during the baking process, but it does leave a nice flavour.

Sam, I bought some of those flamingo pastas too. I threw them away after a couple years as there appeared to be a white dusty-like coating on them and i was afraid it was mold. They were sealed in a cellophane bag, but I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've not soaked dried fruit in tea, but depending on what I'm baking, I use vodka or rum or bourbon. I think the alcohol evaporates during the baking process, but it does leave a nice flavour.


Vodka works for me, HIC!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> 
> does pasta age in the cupboard - does it go stale - become unusable?
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, I say yes it does age and becomes less edible, especially stored in plastic--now if it were in a sealed glass jar it would be better. I always eat fresh food whenever possible--I don't hoard it. About the only food that never spoils is honey. Plastic does deteriorate over time, is porous letting outside air, odors and other "stuff" penetrate through to the food within--probably the brittle cellophane-type not so much, no expert here. Pasta usually comes in boxes which are, of course, not air tight but companies put bht and other types of preservatives into the cardboard not the food so there is an extended shelf time (worked at General Mills at one time). Fresh is my motto--I even make my own pasta, especially egg type noodles for soups. I look at eating as a celebration of living and only the freshest and best ingredients should be used.

here's some info I found, basically it is an individual opinion and how well it is stored. http://www.chow.com/food-news/54453/how-long-can-dried-pasta-be-stored/

Here's a pantry shelf life list: http://www.demesne.info/Home-Maintenance/Pantry.htm

Maybe you could use the flamingo pasta in another way, like an art project--remember the alphabetic pasta that kids would make things with?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My wild rice label says good for 100 years. I wonder if that is true of other ric or since wild rice is really a grain, is that true of other grains


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna,you need to go on safari to Africa. In one park, we saw 23 giraffes all gathered together - it was a beautiful sight.
> 
> If I were younger I'd love to go back and see the gorillas (my favorite animal), but it requires a lot of hiking and most of it uphill. I should have thought of it 40 years ago! :XD:


I'd love to go to Africa...but Scotland is my first "off the continent" goal (have only been across to Mexico once and never left the country since). Both are on my "what to do when I win the lottery" list. Ha ha.

Siouxann, John Dornan is quite an inspiration, and in fact, it was his work that got me interested in learning that technique again. I'd tried it some years ago and not done well at it, so I just gave up for a while. I'll get it--there just aren't enough hours in the day!

Right now I'm working on a waist length jacket of my own design; I'm almost finished with the yoke portion, as I worked on it all day yesterday.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'm thinking that when you said margarine box we interpreted it as cardboard, and I'm guessing you meant something plastic or similar.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

There's another Frank Lloyd Wright house in Wisconsin. I think it's called the House on the Rock. His most unusual creation however, may be the gas station he designed located in Cloquet, Minnesota (about 20 miles from where I live).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm thinking that when you said margarine box we interpreted it as cardboard, and I'm guessing you meant something plastic or similar.


It comes in rectangular plastic tubs here, they stack brilliantly in the freezer, I always have a dozen or so of the 500g size standing by!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking that when you said margarine box we interpreted it as cardboard, and I'm guessing you meant something plastic or similar.
> ...


That's why I was confused. I thought you meant the thin cardboard boxes that are common here.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Ceili, Flockie, Carol, Kate,and any other interested parties, WHOOPIE! My friend Pam lives in Skokie and we were hoping we could get a group together. She is having her basement turned into craft heaven. It's planned to have a sitting area, table area, and lots of shelves.
> 
> Think about it. We might be able to do something in April.


Sounds great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i subscribe to "food and wine daily" today's recipe was for spicy brussel sprouts with mint. this is the url (is that what i should call it?)

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spicy-brussels-sprouts-with-mint

you should check out some of the other recipes - makes your mouth water.

exwife brought me lunch today - asparagus wrapped in swiss cheese and ham. very good.

sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Sam, this is another Brussels Sprouts recipe to add to my book. Lunch sounded good as well.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> There's another Frank Lloyd Wright house in Wisconsin. I think it's called the House on the Rock. His most unusual creation however, may be the gas station he designed located in Cloquet, Minnesota (about 20 miles from where I live).


I have been to house on the rock several times. It is neat with an awesome view, but a bit touristy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Valentines Day to everyone!! Please take the time to tell your special someones how much you love them. And if there is someone whom you have not talked to in a while, call them. It is also a great day to take the time and make up with someone you may be on the outs with in your friends or family.
> ...


Hi Siouxann, I just got back. Isnt it funny how much a person's gums can swell when dental work is done? My partial plate on the top wont fit for a while now. What I dont like is the long three hour for stuff. But it was bright and sunny and no snow/rain coming down.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I have spent days on the internet looking this up and researching it. Here is what I found for all you who are still interested in it. The Vidalia onion was passed into law and applicable *to the US* for the simple reason that there are many onions which are similar in appearance and the grocers throughout the US were opening up the onion bags and substituting the Vidalia onions for the poorer quality onions and still selling these poor quality onions as Vidalia onions. The US lawmakers made it illegal in the US to sell Vidalia onions by any other name. There you have it. I am not going to say any more on the subject but if you all want to continue on beating a dead horse, then go to it. Enough is enough already.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a question for you ladies and gentlemen - it is to clear up a disagreement between heidi and me - a friendly disagreement i should add.
> 
> does pasta age in the cupboard - does it go stale - become unusable?
> 
> ...


You are right Sam. If you were not, then thousands of people would eating stale pasta. Unless your package has not been kept in a sealed container to keep out the humidity, your pasta is still fine.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


If you did do your research on the Vidalia onions, you would have seen that it is due to the *lack of sulfur* in the soil that gives them the sweetness. I believe that I had also stated this before. Funny how some posts get missed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i subscribe to "food and wine daily" today's recipe was for spicy brussel sprouts with mint. this is the url (is that what i should call it?)
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spicy-brussels-sprouts-with-mint
> 
> ...


Perfect timing on the recipe Chrissy has asked for brussel sprouts for dinner. I think they are one of the under used veggies. 
The asparagus sounds good too. I'll have to try it when mine comes up.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish we had an asparagus patch. My former mother-in-law had a very lush one. I had never seen it grow (ditto Brussels Sprouts) before knowing her. Her patch semed to move from year to year. I understand about roots running underground, so an expansion I can see. But one year it would be perhaps one more foot to the east but less in another direction. It was interesting to see the fronds that grew when the season was over. They were beautiful, almost could have been used in floral arrangements.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today turned out to be a beautiful day. 75 degrees in February! Staying home tonight and watching the Mavs and knitting! Can't wait!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's the other way round, short hemlines go with economic optimism, as with the mini skirts in the boom years of the 60s. When things got gloomy in the 70s, we had the maxi skirt.

Dave[/quote]

Thank you for that bit of information. I had no idea that they were related. Of course I'm too old for the mini, but loved them in the day!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

They ought to be sweeping the ground these days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Wish we had an asparagus patch. My former mother-in-law had a very lush one. I had never seen it grow (ditto Brussels Sprouts) before knowing her. Her patch semed to move from year to year. I understand about roots running underground, so an expansion I can see. But one year it would be perhaps one more foot to the east but less in another direction. It was interesting to see the fronds that grew when the season was over. They were beautiful, almost could have been used in floral arrangements.


I have my asparagus growing in 2 different raised gardens to keep it contained. I have been growing brussel sprouts for about 4 years now. My kids like it too. I usually leave it in the garden until 2 or 3 good frosts, they are sweeter after that.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Wish we had an asparagus patch. My former mother-in-law had a very lush one. I had never seen it grow (ditto Brussels Sprouts) before knowing her. Her patch semed to move from year to year. I understand about roots running underground, so an expansion I can see. But one year it would be perhaps one more foot to the east but less in another direction. It was interesting to see the fronds that grew when the season was over. They were beautiful, almost could have been used in floral arrangements.


They are frequently used in floral arrangements.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon to all: I haven't felt too well of late and the weather has cycled back to rainy(not enough to do any good) but enough to give King Arthur his due so I've been laying around lazily when not at the Sr Ctr. I desparately need warmer clothes. 
I have put dried beans and pasta in the glass bottles that juices come in and have kept them for many years. It will work as well as it origninally would until it starts to disintegrate. Be sure the bottles are very dry when you put them in. I cut the top off of 2 Litre soda bottles and use as funnel to transfer. 
Dave: I would love to travel with you as the knowledge you could impart would make any travel interesting. And then to have tbe tips on taking photographs every where would let you live that trip over and over again. 
I traveled to northern Missouri, visiting the James town
Amish community there and found it quite interesting. That is where I first became interested in quilting. My friend wished to buy me a quilt there that was $600 with a white background and shades of purple applique construction. It was so beautiful, but I couldn't let her do so in that at the time I had Buddy, a white miniature poodle who slept on the bed with me and I knew that he would claw it apart. The community there was very interesting. I watched as they erected a barn without the aid of power saws and with hand made nails. The horses and buggies or carts shared
narrow country roads with the cars and women in plain black
long gowns and sunblocking caps walked to nearby stores. No
electricity was evident. They sold their wares in stands- particularly good jellies and jams and fresth fruit. No refrigeration either. They were sensitive to people ogling and did not appreciate photographs of them so I refrained to do so.They seemed so serene an contented. I would like to visit again.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> They ought to be sweeping the ground these days.


I agree!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Just have to reiterate.....the celery soup is FANTASTIC! We just finished off the remainder for dinner tonight. Oh...so YUMMY! Dave, it's one of your best...an SO easy! Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Just have to reiterate.....the celery soup is FANTASTIC! We just finished off the remainder for dinner tonight. Oh...so YUMMY! Dave, it's one of your best...an SO easy! Thanks!
> Carol (IL)


I'm glad you like it, simplicuty is the key, good flavoursome ingredients don't need messing around just let them shine!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

In the UK we on't have a National Food Celebration every day of the year, but tomorrow, Friday, we celebrate bread pudding.

It's a traditional way to use up yesterday's bread and most independent bakers make it up with the unsold bread from the day before. You can eat it hot as a dessert with runny English custard or double cream, alternatively many eat it cold, like a rather solid cake, with their mid-morning cuppa. It's very easy to make and tastes delicious.

I posted the receipt some months ago, but it bears repeating, it's more than the sum of its parts.

*Bread Pudding*
_Serves 2_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) breadcrumbs
3 tbs mixed dried fruit
1 tbs cut mixed candied peel
1 tbs shredded suet (or softened margarine)
1 tbs granulated sugar
1/2 tsp ground mixed spice
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1 egg, lightly beaten
milk to mix

_These quantities are rounded tablespoons_

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas regulo 4_

Mix all the dry ingredients together thoroughly.

Add the egg and sufficient milk to make a stiffish mixture. Stand for a couple of minutes to allow the bread to absorb the milk, then add a little more milk and stir again.

Turn into a small greased ovenproof dish and bake for about an hour, until crisp and browned on top.

Dredge with granulated sugar and serve hot with custard, or cold on its own.

It really is a great way to use up left-over bread.
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> In the UK we on't have a National Food Celebration every day of the year, but tomorrow, Friday, we celebrate bread pudding.
> 
> It's a traditional way to use up yesterday's bread and most independent bakers make it up with the unsold bread from the day before. You can eat it hot as a dessert with runny English custard or double cream, alternatively many eat it cold, like a rather solid cake, with their mid-morning cuppa. It's very easy to make and tastes delicious.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that one, Dave, always on the lookout for this type of pudding receipt. Two beanies finished, two and a half to go. GD has received money purse, loves it. then back to the easter egg cup, egg cosie project, thinking of doing your little two colour square for one, at least.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> In the UK we on't have a National Food Celebration every day of the year, but tomorrow, Friday, we celebrate bread pudding.
> 
> It's a traditional way to use up yesterday's bread and most independent bakers make it up with the unsold bread from the day before. You can eat it hot as a dessert with runny English custard or double cream, alternatively many eat it cold, like a rather solid cake, with their mid-morning cuppa. It's very easy to make and tastes delicious.
> 
> ...


My bread pud recipe is similar, but we use the bread (sliced or lumps if not already sliced. Soak it in water. Squeeze out the water and then add dried fruit (whatever want), sugar, egg, cinnamon or mixed spice etc. Bake at 180degC/350degF/Gas regulo 4[/i] for about 1 1/2 hours. No amounts for this, depends on how much bread used. Once taken out the oven sprinkle with sugar, and eat hot of cold (I like it cold). Must make it again. We never had it with custard. Like Dave's size. We always made heaps of it- 9 children needed a lot of food.

I have returned and am catching up on all the things I missed. Had a nice relaxing time, but takes time to get back into the swing of things (even when I am not doing much!- actually I think it is easier when I was doing more). Was away for a week with my mother and daughter and we did very little. Then the rest of the family came down for the weekend (hired a second house to fit them in). One of my brothers had his 50th so we had all the family (bar one) down at some stage over the weekend, even a nephew with his children who don't normally get to family things. there where 4 children, 3 under 3 but they seemed to be just missing the worst of pulling everything they could off surfaces. The older two just past the age and the youngest almost there. At one point my mother watched one of them reach up to the table towards my glassess- and push them further onto the table so they couldn't be reached! She was ready to stop him and was very glad she hadn't said anything so she could praise him.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Just have to reiterate.....the celery soup is FANTASTIC! We just finished off the remainder for dinner tonight. Oh...so YUMMY! Dave, it's one of your best...an SO easy! Thanks!
> Carol (IL)


What page is the celery soup on? I must have missed it. I tried search and than began looking back. I got to page 8 and decided to ask. It sounds good and I have lots of celery on hand. I am going to freeze some for hot dishes, soups and chili.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never been too much of a fan of bread pudding. But then, I've never had it made like y'all do, either. I duly copied and saved your receipt, Dave, when you first posted it (as I do almost all of them). My elders only ever made it with hard little nuggets, officially known as raisins, which became real tooth-breakers after being baked for several hours. The only bread they ever bought was of the 'Wonder' variety. Something to consider for tomorrow.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Just have to reiterate.....the celery soup is FANTASTIC! We just finished off the remainder for dinner tonight. Oh...so YUMMY! Dave, it's one of your best...an SO easy! Thanks!
> ...


Here is a copy of the original. Don't have a page number, but I think it was posted last week.

Dave's Celery Soup
Serves: 1

Ingredients:
4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 onion, chopped
7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
1 tbs 915ml) olive oil

To Serve:
1 tbs (15ml) double cream
freshly chopped parsley

Method:

Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.

Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.

Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.

To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.

Perfect on a cold day!

It is SOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Skipping back to the bread pudding, did any of you watch the Paula Deen show where she and some guest made it out of Krispy Kreme donuts? Talk about a coronary waiting to happen! I hear, she has 'fessed up to being diagnosed with diabetes. (Not that I'm making any connection, mind you.)

I watched a show that her son, Bobby, has where he takes her recipes and makes them in a healthier manner. The episode I saw was really good. It's on the cooking channel, and my cable company doesn't carry that one.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


talk (type) about beating a dead horse......... :roll:


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i subscribe to "food and wine daily" today's recipe was for spicy brussel sprouts with mint. this is the url (is that what i should call it?)
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spicy-brussels-sprouts-with-mint
> 
> ...


the recipe looks great----so does your lunch!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Wish we had an asparagus patch. My former mother-in-law had a very lush one. I had never seen it grow (ditto Brussels Sprouts) before knowing her. Her patch semed to move from year to year. I understand about roots running underground, so an expansion I can see. But one year it would be perhaps one more foot to the east but less in another direction. It was interesting to see the fronds that grew when the season was over. They were beautiful, almost could have been used in floral arrangements.
> ...


I wish I had more sunlight here to grow asparagus--I love it & it's such an interesting plant! Dinner looks like the kids did a great job---healthy too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna,you need to go on safari to Africa. In one park, we saw 23 giraffes all gathered together - it was a beautiful sight.
> ...


Sorlenna, why Scotland? It is a beautiful country (not that I'm biased!!)but I wondered why it was your first choice?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

AHHH!!! The Sun riseth in the East-so maybe a reprieve from wet and cloudy. My bones give praise to our Lord for knowing what we need. We are seeing lots of Bronchitis and pneumonia among our srs. Everyone is breaking out the honey and lemon, saline washes etc. Fortunately, I have not been stricken yet. Go to see the oncologist on Monday for results of tests. I am feeling better though. Moving along now on the feather and fan scarf and also the navaho afghan. Many of our seniors are trying it in many different schemes of colors. I still have a cardigan in the wish box-can't find the yarn that I want. I am loving my new Harmonies. Its amazing to see the difference in ease which they contribute. The recipes are terrific and my kitchen is now back to condition that I can cook. I would really like to get away somewhere for a holiday. See you later this afternoon. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna, why Scotland? It is a beautiful country (not that I'm biased!!)but I wondered why it was your first choice?


I really don't know...I've just always felt a pull to go there. Maybe it's my Scottish ancestors singing out to me? I just know that when I see pictures of it, I want to be there.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I know what you mean, Sorlenna. My ancesters came from Wales. WHEN i get to Britain, I am going to try to have enough time to spend a few days there. 

But then, my feet are so itchy that I am willing to travel anywhere. Except the Arctic and Antarctic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Skipping back to the bread pudding, did any of you watch the Paula Deen show where she and some guest made it out of Krispy Kreme donuts? Talk about a coronary waiting to happen! I hear, she has 'fessed up to being diagnosed with diabetes. (Not that I'm making any connection, mind you.)
> 
> I watched a show that her son, Bobby, has where he takes her recipes and makes them in a healthier manner. The episode I saw was really good. It's on the cooking channel, and my cable company doesn't carry that one.


that's life, isn't it?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Siouxann. I am going to have it for lunch. I don't know how I missed it. I love most of Dave's recipts. I have my favorites and many that I want to try.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Skipping back to the bread pudding, did any of you watch the Paula Deen show where she and some guest made it out of Krispy Kreme donuts? Talk about a coronary waiting to happen! I hear, she has 'fessed up to being diagnosed with diabetes. (Not that I'm making any connection, mind you.)
> 
> I watched a show that her son, Bobby, has where he takes her recipes and makes them in a healthier manner. The episode I saw was really good. It's on the cooking channel, and my cable company doesn't carry that one.


She has always loved rich, calorie-laden food. When she had her restaurant (Lady and Sons) in Savannah, people were lined up all the way down the sidewalk waiting to get in. I think the sons run it now. I wonder if they serve healthier food?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, why Scotland? It is a beautiful country (not that I'm biased!!)but I wondered why it was your first choice?
> ...


I can understand that. I would love to be able to go to Scotland again, but feel even more strongly about England. Every trip there has left such good memories of pleasure and kindness.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Skipping back to the bread pudding, did any of you watch the Paula Deen show where she and some guest made it out of Krispy Kreme donuts? Talk about a coronary waiting to happen! I hear, she has 'fessed up to being diagnosed with diabetes. (Not that I'm making any connection, mind you.)
> ...


My daughter, son-in-law and i ate there on Thanksgiving three years ago. We had to make reservations of course, and showed up about half an hour ahead of time just in case they were running ahead of schedule. HAH!!! The reservations were for 3:00 p.m. We did not get seated until after 4:30! Everything was served buffet-style except the desserts. I was so disappointed - I don't know what i had imagined it would be, but it was not anything special at all. It tasted good, and none of us got sick from eating there, but it was a big let-down. There was a regular salad bar, and I overheard one guy say to his companion, "I didn't stand in line for two hours to get a salad!!" I understood.) It was regular t'giving fare otherwise.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I guess her name is the attraction. We didn't eat there, but we drove by and saw the crowds. There's another famous restaurant in Savannah -- Mrs. (somebody's) Boarding House, I think it is called. We were in Savannah for DH's cribbage tournament and then spent another couple of days sightseeing. Drove out to Tybee's Island and had a huge seafood dinner somewhere in that area. We are slow eaters and the waitress kept bugging us - we learned later that her shift was ending and she wanted her tip before she left. Kinda spoiled the whole experience!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I wish I had more sunlight here to grow asparagus--I love it & it's such an interesting plant! Dinner looks like the kids did a great job---healthy too![/quote]

My daughter said it tasted great. I am so happy that she is finally teaching them to cook.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Posted a picture out on the forum of some little things that I've finished up but wanted to share these toasty wristlets and the warm scarf with you all, since we all seem to be having a dose of cold weather.


Jynx, I was just going back over the postings to see if i had missed something and looked again at your mitts and scarf. They are just so gorgeous! I am SLOWLY learning to do colorwork so will keep these in mind as inspiration. The scarf design, is it your own? I have several patterns along the same idea, but they all have the ends looking like leaves. It never occurred to me to make the ends squared off. 
Hope all is well with you!
Sue


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just thinking about a syndicated column that appeared in my little town's newspaper. It was about knitting, and it would have been early 60s. I remember the woman said she had knit every kind of garment but a raincoat. Does anybody remember who that might have been?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I know what you mean, Sorlenna. My ancesters came from Wales. WHEN i get to Britain, I am going to try to have enough time to spend a few days there.
> 
> But then, my feet are so itchy that I am willing to travel anywhere. Except the Arctic and Antarctic.


I was going to say that Scotland calls- but then so does England. And then you said you no desire for the Arctic or Antartica- I would love to go Antartica. Think though that I would now go for the easy option and take a cruise down there. 
There are Scottish links on my mothers side and for both of us this is strong in us. But I have much stronger Irish links on both sides and yet don't have that pull. Nearly 15 years ago we moved to greater London for 3 years. And I will never forget the sense of being home as we drove from Gatwick Airport. And yet when I had been there 20 years before I had not felt it- then it was very much the Scottish roots.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Are there cruises to the Antarctic?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Are there cruises to the Antarctic?


One of my co-workers took a cruise to the Antarctic a year ago. She loved it, and brought back beautiful pictures. I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, blow me down. I had no idea. That could be a fun trip, if the captain managed to keep away from big rocks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The trouble with the cruises is they are expensive and they all seem to go from the bottom of South America (closest point to Antartica) so you then need to add the airfare to South AMerica to the cost of the cruise. Oh well if I ever win the lottery I will go- and if I manage it soon I will takew my Mum. But as I never buy lottery tickets that is not terribly likely!
Be rather cold if the captain doesn't keep away from big rocks! And we have been reminded recently that captains are not infallible. But that won't be what stops me.
They are also flights over Antartica that leave from Australia in our summer. Mum has done this ( an 80th birthday presnet from her children). Maybe I should have had lots of kids after all!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have four kids and they aren't planning on getting me anything any time before I die. So if I go on trips it will be out of their inheritances.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I was just thinking about a syndicated column that appeared in my little town's newspaper. It was about knitting, and it would have been early 60s. I remember the woman said she had knit every kind of garment but a raincoat. Does anybody remember who that might have been?


Wannabear, Would that have been "Pat's Pointers" ? 
That name is ringing a bell with me, but I'm not absolutely sure of my memory. Dandylion


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That name sounds familiar, so that may have been it. Off to Google . . .


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Are there cruises to the Antarctic?


Yes. Check out Road Scholar, what used to be called Elderhostel. Various cruise lines have ships going down there, too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I have four kids and they aren't planning on getting me anything any time before I die. So if I go on trips it will be out of their inheritances.


That's called SKIing, Spending the Kids' Inheritance. That's what we're doing.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Pat's Pointers was needlepoint, I have seen so far. And I didn't know this: Erica Wilson died last December! I guess needlework types don't get the noisy news.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Doris, I think it's a dandy idea for a number of reasons. One reason is that I kept myself on a strict budget for many years, and now they by golly have more money than I do! So I'm going to go out and celebrate being alive!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

When our older son was in the Coast Guard, he was stationed on an icebreaker that made two trips to the Antarctic. I don't remember seeing a single picture, and we never heard any comments about the scenery. I heard a lot about the penguins, though.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Doris, I think it's a dandy idea for a number of reasons. One reason is that I kept myself on a strict budget for many years, and now they by golly have more money than I do! So I'm going to go out and celebrate being alive!


You feel the same way I do. LOL We lived frugally for years. Our kids have more than we do, also, and they've told us they don't need our money. I have one greedy son-in-law who would like to have it, though!! :thumbdown:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Doris, I think it's a dandy idea for a number of reasons. One reason is that I kept myself on a strict budget for many years, and now they by golly have more money than I do! So I'm going to go out and celebrate being alive!
> ...


Disappoint him.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday was 75 degrees, today 55. No wonder everyone is getting sick! Texas weather is crazy!

So glad tomorrow is Friday. I'm ready for the weekend. Plan to rest, knit, and knit some more!

Nothing really going on for me. Watching basketball, knitting, and cleaning out my email. I tend to save emails and then never go back and read them. End up with lots of useless emails.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

It was mid 40's here near Chicago. Catching up on TP posts and watching Blackhawks. Finally broke 9 game losing streak, Blackhawks win 4 - 2 over NY Rangers. 

Signing off for the evening, going back to knitting. Good night all!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I have four kids and they aren't planning on getting me anything any time before I die. So if I go on trips it will be out of their inheritances.


I hear you, Loud & Clear!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness. The proposition is passing with no debate!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Pat's Pointers was needlepoint, I have seen so far. And I didn't know this: Erica Wilson died last December! I guess needlework types don't get the noisy news.


I just looked again, wannabear. 
Pat Trexler wrote needleWORK columns, called Pat's Pointers. They were not about needlepoint in the Indianapolis Star newspapers. She featured a free knit/crochet pattern every week. I still have the copies of her free Christmas ornament patterns. 
I'm really proud of myself for remembering her name


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm proud of you too! I have to stop in the middle of sentences at times to remember where I was going. I used to be so smart!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Siouxann....... The scarf pattern is called lacey scarf or something. Did I not give the reference for it? I;ll go see if I can find it and add it here. Thanks for your compliments. I was happy with the way the mitts turned out. Fair Isle really is not that hard . Thre are just a couple little tricks. 

I'm ALMOST done coughing (I hope) after a month of it. CT scan was good and I just had infusion this morning so that I don't have to take those stupid bone pills once a week. I can never remember to go back and take my vitamins after an hour.... Now, I'm good for a year. YEAH. Would be nice if my veins hadn't hardened up so much. They are having a hard time getting needles in these days. Told DH I would wear long sleeves so people didn't think I was being abused for all the bruises!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Loving the bread pudding day, Dave. Gerry makes the bread pudding from The Commadore restaurant in New Orleans and the Jack Daniels sauce is really, really good. No fruit in it though..... We make a non-alcoholic sauce as well and the GD's LOVE the pudding and often call grandpa to suggest it has been awhile........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something wannabear - what proposition?

sam



wannabear said:


> Oh my goodness. The proposition is passing with no debate!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss something wannabear - what proposition?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, We've decided to SKI (Spend the Kids' Inheritence). See pg 49


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Haha! The only time I receive a thank you note from him for a Christmas gift is if I send money. That tells you something!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm proud of you too! I have to stop in the middle of sentences at times to remember where I was going. I used to be so smart!


I have to laugh at this. I'm beginning to forget names, DH forgets lots of things, but between us we manage to get it all straight. As they say, it takes two to tango!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Wannabear and DorisT. I believe it is a parents responsibility to bring up their children to be resposible, caring adults, and to give them their best foot out of the door (college, technical school, etc.) It is also the child's responsibility to aid in this endeavor by obtaining scholarships, student loans, jobs, etc.

It is not the parents responsibility to repay loans or work their fingers to the bone to accumulate an Inheritance to which some offspring believe they are intitled. The ones expecting an inheritance would probably never think of repaying the many thousands of dollars tuition paid by the parents. 

My brother, sister, and I told our children exactly that. We provided for them through their education, and that was it. We intended to spend their "inheritance" on ourselves. That is just what we are doing with no problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Well, blow me down. I had no idea. That could be a fun trip, if the captain managed to keep away from big rocks.


and the icebergs etc.!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Well, blow me down. I had no idea. That could be a fun trip, if the captain managed to keep away from big rocks.
> ...


My Mike was in Antarctica before christmas, he loved it. It is one of the few places he said he'd love to go back to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Hi NanaCaren! up early getting Fale's bread baked.
We also need to remember how fragile the Arctic/Antarctic ecosystems are! I watch where ever I can on the TV.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Wannabear and DorisT. I believe it is a parents responsibility to bring up their children to be resposible, caring adults, and to give them their best foot out of the door (college, technical school, etc.) It is also the child's responsibility to aid in this endeavor by obtaining scholarships, student loans, jobs, etc.
> 
> It is not the parents responsibility to repay loans or work their fingers to the bone to accumulate an Inheritance to which some offspring believe they are intitled. The ones expecting an inheritance would probably never think of repaying the many thousands of dollars tuition paid by the parents.
> 
> My brother, sister, and I told our children exactly that. We provided for them through their education, and that was it. We intended to spend their "inheritance" on ourselves. That is just what we are doing with no problems.


I don't think our 3 kids are expecting anything. Now the son-in-law is another matter.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm proud of you too! I have to stop in the middle of sentences at times to remember where I was going. I used to be so smart!


That happens to me too, I find I interrupt people in order to not lose a thought. I told my nephew that since I retired I don't have to think anymore, so I'm out of the habit. 
It's not so much of a joke anymore.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Love it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother thought she had to leave the three of us something - i kept telling her she and dad had earned the money and since he was not here to enjoy it it was her duty to spend it and enjoy it for both of them. and for the most part she did.

sam


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sam
Thank you so much for PM me with the celery soup recipe. I made it last night and it was delicious. It was more than one serving so I had the rest for lunch today. I did change one thing. I didn't have any double cream or any cream for that matter. My DH drinks skim and I have almond milk because it is lactose free. During the summer I had some patty pan squash (looks like small rouond yellow disks) from Farmers Market. I cook them up, sometimes with garlic and sometimes with onion, puree them and freeze for thickners in cream soups. I used that.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother thought she had to leave the three of us something - i kept telling her she and dad had earned the money and since he was not here to enjoy it it was her duty to spend it and enjoy it for both of them. and for the most part she did.
> 
> sam


Good for you, Sam. It bothers me when people deprive themselves, and won't touch their savings, or "the children's money"


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm proud of you too! I have to stop in the middle of sentences at times to remember where I was going. I used to be so smart!


Wannabear, you are still smart, the problem is that you know so much your brain cells are packed tight & it takes a while for the ones you need to fight to the surface. I tell Julian that's what happens to me & he has to agree as it happens to him sometimes too.......Joy!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm proud of you too! I have to stop in the middle of sentences at times to remember where I was going. I used to be so smart!
> ...


Tune in to the new movie sequel: The bear who knew too much! 

gosh, I hope everyone sees the little joke here. Amen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a very cool, dreary, rainy day here. It was nice this morning, but then it cooled down and the rain started to drizzle, then it started to pour. Oh well, at least there's a better chance of not having water restrictions this summer and hopefully less chance of wild fires. 
It's a good day to knit and get stuff done, but I have done absolutely nothing worthwhile all day. 
Ah well, I'll try not to feel guilty about that. lol
Hope everyone is having a great Friday/Saturday where ever you are. 
Stay dry, warm,(or cool if it warrents). See you all later, going to try to get a couple rows knit at the very least.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is a very cool, dreary, rainy day here. It was nice this morning, but then it cooled down and the rain started to drizzle, then it started to pour. Oh well, at least there's a better chance of not having water restrictions this summer and hopefully less chance of wild fires.
> It's a good day to knit and get stuff done, but I have done absolutely nothing worthwhile all day.
> Ah well, I'll try not to feel guilty about that. lol
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday/Saturday where ever you are.
> Stay dry, warm,(or cool if it warrents). See you all later, going to try to get a couple rows knit at the very least.


Everybody needs a day (or two) when they accomplish absolutely nothing. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I got it, Sue!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > mother thought she had to leave the three of us something - i kept telling her she and dad had earned the money and since he was not here to enjoy it it was her duty to spend it and enjoy it for both of them. and for the most part she did.
> ...


Some years ago, my dad was making out his will and asked what I wanted him to leave me. I said the only thing I wanted was for him not to leave me! So far, he hasn't!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Loving the bread pudding day, Dave. Gerry makes the bread pudding from The Commadore restaurant in New Orleans and the Jack Daniels sauce is really, really good. No fruit in it though..... We make a non-alcoholic sauce as well and the GD's LOVE the pudding and often call grandpa to suggest it has been awhile........


This is a really traditional receipt, very easy and tastes great, do have go.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well chaps and chappesses, I'm out and about this weekend, combining some research with a bit of fun with _The Lad_. This means I won't be online much for the next few days. However all is arranged, our good friend Sam will be standing in for me as Guest Host for the next Tea Party, bringing his own style to the proceedings.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave, I'm new to the Tea Party, I've been lurking and so many of the postings have been interesting I've decided to become public.

Have fun this weekend and I'll be watching for Sam's posting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes i think that is my everyday. lol

sam

Everybody needs a day (or two) when they accomplish absolutely nothing. :lol:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

charliesaunt - all of us are going to be looking for you to join in and enjoy the party - don't be afraid to share your favorite recipes along the way. all of us love to eat - one wonders when we have time to knit.

sam



charliesaunt said:


> Dave, I'm new to the Tea Party, I've been lurking and so many of the postings have been interesting I've decided to become public.
> 
> Have fun this weekend and I'll be watching for Sam's posting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> charliesaunt - all of us are going to be looking for you to join in and enjoy the party - don't be afraid to share your favorite recipes along the way. all of us love to eat - one wonders when we have time to knit.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well Sam, we knit while waiting for the food to cook.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

That really ia true nanaCaren. When I,m coooking and my sciatica acts up, I sit in my wheeled office chair in the middle of the kitchen and knit. I still can keep an eye on everything.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

maryanne said:


> That really ia true nanaCaren. When I,m coooking and my sciatica acts up, I sit in my wheeled office chair in the middle of the kitchen and knit. I still can keep an eye on everything.


Sounds like me I love me wheely chair.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Thanks, Sis! 
I'm sitting with two Lhasa Apso doggies and it has snowed, rained and today the sun is out. These girls are so pampered and spoiled that they love to get their feet wiped when they come in from the yard. They have always been so easy to spoil.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

looks like we are all waiting for the link to the new party. I'm ready


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having a little trouble - stay with me.

sam


dandylion said:


> looks like we are all waiting for the link to the new party. I'm ready


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright - i/m having a problem - i have the opening ready and printed out on "create new topic" - when i click on "my topics" it fails to bring it up - i will get it posted - please be patient.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am sorry - until dave looks in this weeks tea party will need to continue here - i cannot get my opening page to show up on "my topics" - it gives me everything but the tea party i want to create.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That's OK, Sam, I think there is something in the phase of the moon today. My computer at work acted as if it were possessed. I had to bring some stuff home with me because I couldn't get it done there. Then, this is a 3-day weekend so I need something to show completion on Tuesday. (BIG sigh here!!)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is fine sometimes things just happen. I was just posting a picture and my computer said the pic wasn't there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks to ladyrn here is the url for the new tea party.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62028-1.html

i apologize for the tardiness.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks to ladyrn here is the url for the new tea party.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62028-1.html
> 
> ...


No need to apologize Sam, We could have gone to pg 100 and been happy. Thanks


----------

